# هل يسوع هو الله؟؟؟



## روح الحق (1 مارس 2006)

*هل يسوع هو الله؟؟؟*

[FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]منذ الازل والرب يرسل الرسل الى البشر لينقلوا اليهم اوامره ونواهيه فوصايا موسى تقول لا تسرق لا تقتل لا تزن ونجد ايضا ان الرب يخبر البشر بكل وضوح وصراحة انه هو الوحيد المستحق للعبادة فلا اله غيره فنجده يقول فى سفر اللاويين 19-4 "[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]لا تلتفتوا الى الاوثان وآلهة مسبوكة لا تصنعوا لانفسكم.انا الرب الهكم[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]" اذن الرب يخبر الناس صراحة انه هو الله ويامر الناس ان تعبده وتنفذ اوامره فيقول فى سفر حزقيال 20-19 "[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]انا الرب الهكم فاسلكوا في فرائضي واحفظوا احكامي واعملوا بها[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]" اذن هذا هو الاسلوب الذى يتبعه الرب مع البشر اعلان الوهيته صراحة وامر مباشر لهم بان يعبدوه هو وحده فقط
نأتى الان لاكثر شخص اختلفت حوله البشرية فمنهم من قال ان يسوع ابن مريم الذى ولد فى بيت لحم هو شخص افاق وكاذب وهذا هو قول اليهود وقال البعض ان الرب تجسد فى هذا الرجل ليعيش بين الناس على الارض وهذا هو الايمان المسيحى ومنهم من قال انه نبى من انبياء الرب مثله مثل نوح وابراهيم وموسى وهذا هو قول الاسلام ولكى نتعرف حقا على ماهيته وطبيعته فيجب الرجوع الى اقواله وافعاله لنعرف منها اين الحق واين الباطل
لقد اعترف المسيح صراحة ان الاب اعظم منه فقد قال فى يوحنا 14-28 "[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]لو كنتم تحبونني لكنتم تفرحون لاني قلت امضي الى الآب.لان ابي اعظم مني[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]" اذن نحن امام شخصان مختلفان تماما احدهما اعظم من الثانى بل لقد اكد انه ما هو الا معلم اما الاب فهو فى السماء فقد قال فى انجيل متى 23-8 "[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]واما انتم فلا تدعوا سيدي لان معلمكم واحد المسيح وانتم جميعا اخوة. 9 ولا تدعوا لكم ابا على الارض لان اباكم واحد الذي في السموات[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]" اذن للناس جميعا اب واحد واله واحد وهو الاب السماوى ولا يوجد اله اطلاقا على الارض وانه ما هو الا معلم
نأتى الان لمن هو مستحق العبادة هل هو الاب ام يسوع...
ان يسوع كان يعلم التلاميذ ان تصلى للاب وتدعوه هو وحده فلا عبادة للابن ولا للروح القدس فنجده يقول فى انجيل لوقا 11-1 "[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]واذ كان يصلّي في موضع لما فرغ قال واحد من تلاميذه يا رب علّمنا ان نصلّي كما علّم يوحنا ايضا تلاميذه. 2 فقال لهم متى صلّيتم فقولوا ابانا الذي في السموات.ليتقدس اسمك ليأت ملكوتك.لتكن مشيئتك كما في السماء كذلك على الارض. 3 خبزنا كفافنا أعطنا كل يوم. 4 واغفر لنا خطايانا[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]" اذن تعاليم يسوع تؤكد ان من يريد ان يطلب شئ فليطلبه من الاب من يغفر الخطايا هو الاب فقط بل ان يسوع نفسه كان يسجد ويصلى للاب ففى انجيل لوقا 22-41 "[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]وانفصل عنهم نحو رمية حجر وجثا على ركبتيه وصلّى 42 قائلا يا ابتاه ان شئت ان تجيز عني هذه الكاس.ولكن لتكن لا ارادتي بل ارادتك. 43 وظهر له ملاك من السماء يقويه[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]" فهل يعقل ان يصلى الرب لنفسه بل ان النص يدل على ان يسوع خاضع للاب فكلاهما له ارادة ومشيئة مختلفة ويسوع يخضع لارادة الاب ثم هل الرب عاجز هل يعقل ان يظهر مخلوق للخالق ليقويه ان هذا ينفى تماما الوهية يسوع
ان من يقرا الانجيل يجد ان يسوع لم يقول صراحة انا الله ولم يامر الناس ان تعبده بل على العكس نجده قد صرح انه انسان وان كل ما يتكلم به ليس من عنده بل من عند الاب فنجده يقول فى يوحنا 8-40 "[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]ولكنكم الآن تطلبون ان تقتلوني وانا انسان قد كلمكم بالحق الذي سمعه من الله[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]" اذن يسوع يتكلم بالحق وهذا الحق ليس من عنده بل هو من عند الاب 
الغريب فى الامر ان يسوع قد صرح مرارا ان الاب هو الاله الحق وحده وانه ما هو الا رسول لهذا الاله فنجده يقول فى انجيل يوحنا 17-1 " [/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]تكلم يسوع بهذا ورفع عينيه نحو السماء وقال ايها الآب قد أتت الساعة.مجد ابنك ليمجدك ابنك ايضا 2 اذ اعطيته سلطانا على كل جسد ليعطي حياة ابدية لكل من اعطيته. 3 وهذه هي الحياة الابدية ان يعرفوك انت الاله الحقيقي وحدك ويسوع المسيح الذي ارسلته [/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]" ان اول معول يهدم الوهية يسوع من هذا النص هو رفع عينيه الى السماء فكيف يرفع يسوع عينيه الى السماء بينما الاب فى داخله متجسدا فيه ثم انه يخبرنا بقانون الايمان لمن يريد دخول الحياة الابدية فمن يريد هذا يجب عليه الايمان بان الاله الحقيقى هو الاب وحده ولا اعرف اى اسلوب توكيد يستخدم اكثر من كلمة وحدك لتعرفوا انه لا اله الا الاب وكيف يقول هذا والايمان المسيحى يعتقد بالوهية الابن والروح القدس ايضا كيف يقصر الالوهية على الاب فقط ولماذا يفصل بينه وبين الاب انه يؤكد انه ما هو الا رسول لهذا الاله اليس هذا النص امر واضح وصريح بالايمان بلا اله الا الاب يسوع رسول الاب
حتى الان يسوع يصلى للاب ويدعو الاب فهل يوجد نص واحد يقول ان الاب يصلى للابن,حتى الان الاب اعظم من الابن فهل يوجد نص واحد يقول ان الابن اعظم من الاب ثم ناتى لشئ مهم هل علم الابن هو نفس علم الاب طبعا لا ففى انجيل مرقس 13-32 "[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]واما ذلك اليوم وتلك الساعة فلا يعلم بهما احد ولا الملائكة الذين في السماء ولا الابن الا الآب[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]" اذن الابن ليس كلى المعرفة مثل الاب فموعد يوم القيامة لا يعلمه احد لا الملائكة ولا الابن فقط الاب 
نأتى لجانب مهم من حياة يسوع الا وهو معجزاته وهو الشئ الذى دخل منه الشيطان للبشر لكى يضلهم ويجعلهم يعتقدون ان المسيح اله فمثلا احياء يسوع للموتى ما هو الا بامر الله واذنه والذى يؤكد هذا كلام يسوع نفسه فى انجيل يوحنا 5-19 " [/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]فاجاب يسوع وقال لهم الحق الحق اقول لكم لا يقدر الابن ان يعمل من نفسه شيئا الا ما ينظر الآب يعمل[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)] " وايضا فى انجيل يوحنا 5-30 " [/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]انا لا اقدر ان افعل من نفسي شيئا.كما اسمع ادين ودينونتي عادلة لاني لا اطلب مشيئتي بل مشيئة الآب الذي ارسلني[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]" اذن يسوع عاجز بدون الاب لانه لا يقدر ان يفعل شيئا من نفسه ولنأت الان لاكبر معجزة فعلها يسوع الا وهى احياء اليعازر بعد دفنه باربعة ايام ولنر ما الذى يقوله قبل احياء اليعازر ولنر تضرعه للاب لكى يقيم له اليعازر فنجده يقول فى يوحنا 11-41 "[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]فرفعوا الحجر حيث كان الميت موضوعا ورفع يسوع عينيه الى فوق وقال ايها الآب اشكرك لانك سمعت لي. 42 وانا علمت انك في كل حين تسمع لي.ولكن لاجل هذا الجمع الواقف قلت.ليؤمنوا انك ارسلتني. 43 ولما قال هذا صرخ بصوت عظيم لعازر هلم خارجا[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]" اول ملاحظة ان يسوع يرفع عينيه الى السماء ثم انه يدعو الاب فقط ويقرر ان الاب سمع له فى طلبه ورجائه باقامة صديقه اليعازر من الموت وهو يعرف ان الاب يسمع له فى كل حين اذن لماذا يقول هذا بصوت عال حتى يسمعه الجمع الواقف ويعرف انه يطلب من الاب وان اقامته للميت ليست من عنده بل من عند الاب ولماذا كل هذا حتى يؤمنوا انه رسول من عند الاب
ثم اذا كان يسوع قد اعاد الحياة لجسد كانت به الحياة اصلا فمعجزة سيدنا موسى اعظم لانه اعطى حياة لشئ لم توجد به حياة اصلا عندما حول العصى لحية واصلا اقامة الموتى ليست شئ جديد على انبياء الرب فاليشع اقام ميت وايليا اقام ميت بل ان عظام اليشع -وهو فى القبر بعد موته-قد احيت ميت عندما لمسته وهذا مذكور فى سفر الملوك الثانى 13-20 "[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]ومات اليشع فدفنوه.وكان غزاة موآب تدخل على الارض عند دخول السنة. 21 وفيما كانوا يدفنون رجلا اذا بهم قد رأوا الغزاة فطرحوا الرجل في قبر اليشع فلما نزل الرجل ومس عظام اليشع عاش وقام على رجليه[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]" اذن فالمعجزات دليل نبوة وليست دليل الوهية 
هل قول يسوع انه ابن الله قد جعل الامور تختلط عليكم وتظنون ان هذا دليل الوهيته لا اظن لانكم قطعا تعرفون ان للرب ابناء كثيرين منهم مثلا اسرائيل فهو ابن الله البكر كما فى سفر الخروج 4-22 " [/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]فتقول لفرعون هكذا يقول الرب.اسرائيل ابني البكر. 23 فقلت لك اطلق ابني ليعبدني فأبيت ان تطلقه ها انا اقتل ابنك البكر[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]" فالرب نفسه يسمى اسرائيل بابنه البكر اذن كلمة ابن الله هى كلمة مجازية بل ان اى شخص صالح هو ابن الله ففى متى 5-7 "[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]طوبى للرحماء.لانهم يرحمون. 8 طوبى للانقياء القلب.لانهم يعاينون الله. 9 طوبى لصانعي السلام.لانهم ابناء الله يدعون[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]" اذن صانعى السلام يسمون ابناء الله
نأتى الان لرأى المعاصرين ليسوع هل قال عنه شخص واحد ممن عاش معه انه هو الله المتجسد ام ان هذه الفكرة لم تخطر ببال شخص واحد ممن عايشه فمثلا ما هو اعتقاد مارثا أخت اليعازر صديق يسوع فيه هل كانت تعتقد انه هو الرب المتجسد لننظر يوحنا 11-21 "[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]فقالت مرثا ليسوع يا سيد لو كنت ههنا لم يمت اخي. 22 لكني الآن ايضا اعلم ان كل ما تطلب من الله يعطيك الله اياه[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]" اذن مارثا تعلم ان يسوع يطلب من الله والله يستجيب لطلباته وتضرعاته اذن هو ليس الله ونأتى ايضا لرأى شخص اعمى شفاه يسوع باذن الله هل قال عنه انه هو الله لا بل قال عنه انه نبى ونجد هذا فى يوحنا 9-17 "[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]قالوا ايضا للاعمى ماذا تقول انت عنه من حيث انه فتح عينيك.فقال انه نبي[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]" وما رأى سكان مدينة اورشليم فيه نجدهم يقولون انه نبى كما فى متى 21-10 "[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]ولما دخل اورشليم ارتجّت المدينة كلها قائلة من هذا. 11 فقالت الجموع هذا يسوع النبي الذي من ناصرة الجليل[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]" نأتى الان لرأى اليهود جميعا فى يسوع وهذا مذكور فى لوقا 7-14 "[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]ثم تقدم ولمس النعش فوقف الحاملون.فقال ايها الشاب لك اقول قم. 15 فجلس الميت وابتدأ يتكلم فدفعه الى امه. 16 فاخذ الجميع خوف ومجدوا الله قائلين قد قام فينا نبي عظيم وافتقد الله شعبه. 17 وخرج هذا الخبر عنه في كل اليهودية وفي جميع الكورة المحيطة[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]" 
اذن الجميع يعرف ان يسوع ما هو الا نبى فمن اين تأتون بافكاركم تلك بانه هو الله المتجسد
بعد كل هذه الادلة القاطعة من كلام يسوع نفسه انه ليس هو الله انما هو نبى ورسول من عند الاب فمن حقنا ان نتسائل لماذا تعبدون يسوع وهو لم يقل لكم يوما اعبدونى وكيف تعتقدون بالوهيته وهو لم يقل يوما انا الله اذن انتم استنتجتم انه هو الله والاستنتاج لا يؤخذ به فى امور العقيدة لانه يحتمل الخطأ ويحتمل الصواب
وانا اتحدى اى شخص ان يثبت لى الوهية المسيح ومستعد للرد على اى تساؤل او استفسار حول هذا الموضوع وأعلن بكل ثقة انى على استعداد لان اتعمد فى اللحظة التى تستطيعوا ان تثبتوا فيها الوهية يسوع
والله الموفق,
روح الحق​[/FONT]​​


----------



## St Christopher (1 مارس 2006)

اولا انت لم تفهم العقيدة المسيحية فنحن نقول ان السيد المسيح هو الله الظاهر فى الجسد كما ورد فى الكتاب المقدس *" وَبِالإِجْمَاعِ عَظِيمٌ هُوَ سِرُّ التَّقْوَى: اللهُ ظَهَرَ فِي الْجَسَدِ" 1 تيموثاوس 16:3 *فالسيد المسيح له المجد هو لاهوت كامل و ناسوت كامل *" وَالْكَلِمَةُ صَارَ جَسَدًا وَحَلَّ بَيْنَنَا، وَرَأَيْنَا مَجْدَهُ، مَجْدًا كَمَا لِوَحِيدٍ مِنَ الآبِ، مَمْلُوءًا نِعْمَةً وَحَقًّا" يوحنا14:1 *فهو ليس لاهوت فقط او ناسوت فقط لهذا فحينما يتكلم بصفة الناسوت فقط مثل قوله "ابى اعظم منى" التى اشرت لها فهو يتكلم هنا بصفة الناسوت و لكن حضرتك نسيت انه قال ايضاً ما يشير الى انه الله فى ذات الوقت مثل قوله 
*"فَإِنَّ ابْنَ الإِنْسَانِ هُوَ رَبُّ السَّبْتِ أَيْضًا*" متى 8:12 " مرقس 28:2  
لاحظ كلمته "رب" هنا و لاحظ ايضاً قوله
" *قَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ:«أَنَا مَعَكُمْ زَمَانًا هذِهِ مُدَّتُهُ وَلَمْ تَعْرِفْنِي يَا فِيلُبُّسُ! اَلَّذِي رَآنِي فَقَدْ رَأَى الآبَ، فَكَيْفَ تَقُولُ أَنْتَ: أَرِنَا الآبَ؟" يوحنا 9:14*
و قوله  " *أَنَا وَالآبُ وَاحِدٌ** " يوحنا 30:10*
و هنا لابد ان نعرف من هو الآب فى مفهوم المسيحية تعالى نرى معا من كلمات السيد المسيح نفسه 
*اِعْمَلُوا لاَ لِلطَّعَامِ الْبَائِدِ، بَلْ لِلطَّعَامِ الْبَاقِي لِلْحَيَاةِ الأَبَدِيَّةِ الَّذِي يُعْطِيكُمُ ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ، لأَنَّ هذَا اللهُ الآبُ قَدْ خَتَمَهُ»*  يوحنا 27:6
اعتقد انه من الواضح من كلمات السيد المسيح ان الاب هو الذات الالهية اى الله فكيف يقول عن نفسه انه هو و الله واحد كما ورد فى يوحنا 30:10 و يوحنا 9:14 فهل تستطيع يا عزيزى ان تاتينا بشخص واحد استطاع ان يعادل و يساوى نفسه بالله من الكتاب المقدس؟
كذلك يقول السيد المسيح انه ليس مثل البشر العاديين و ذلك فى كلمته 
*"وَلَيْسَ أَحَدٌ صَعِدَ إِلَى السَّمَاءِ إِلاَّ الَّذِي نَزَلَ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ* " يوحنا 13:3  فهل عندك بشر نزل من السماء؟

ارساله للروح القدس بسلطان لا يستطيعه اى بشر فى قوله 
*«وَمَتَى جَاءَ الْمُعَزِّي الَّذِي سَأُرْسِلُهُ أَنَا إِلَيْكُمْ مِنَ الآبِ، رُوحُ الْحَقِّ، الَّذِي مِنْ عِنْدِ الآبِ يَنْبَثِقُ، فَهُوَ يَشْهَدُ لِي*"
لاحظ ان الروح القدس منبثق من الاب و هو بحسب الكتاب المقدس هو روح الله مثلما جاء فى سفر التكوين "*فِي الْبَدْءِ خَلَقَ اللهُ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالأَرْضَ. 2 وَكَانَتِ الأَرْضُ خَرِبَةً وَخَالِيَةً، وَعَلَى وَجْهِ الْغَمْرِ ظُلْمَةٌ، وَرُوحُ اللهِ يَرِفُّ عَلَى وَجْهِ الْمِيَاهِ" تك 1:1*
*" فَاذْهَبُوا وَتَلْمِذُوا جَمِيعَ الأُمَمِ وَعَمِّدُوهُمْ بِاسْمِ الآب وَالابْنِ وَالرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ" متى 19:28*
* فمن الذى له السلطان ان يرسل روح الله سوى الله ذاته؟*

*الان دعنا نرى صفات و اعمال السيد المسيح و نقارنها باعمال و صفات الله فى الكتاب المقدس:*
*" فَقَالَ اللهُ لِمُوسَى: «أَهْيَهِ الَّذِي أَهْيَهْ». وَقَالَ: «هكَذَا تَقُولُ لِبَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ: أَهْيَهْ أَرْسَلَنِي إِلَيْكُمْ"*
* خروج 14:3 و اهيه الذى اهيه اى الكائن الذى يكون*

*" أَمَّا أَنْتِ يَا بَيْتَ لَحْمَِ أَفْرَاتَةَ، وَأَنْتِ صَغِيرَةٌ أَنْ تَكُونِي بَيْنَ أُلُوفِ يَهُوذَا، فَمِنْكِ يَخْرُجُ لِي الَّذِي يَكُونُ مُتَسَلِّطًا عَلَى إِسْرَائِيلَ، وَمَخَارِجُهُ مُنْذُ الْقَدِيمِ، مُنْذُ أَيَّامِ الأَزَلِ"  ميخا 2:5*

*" اَلرَّبُّ قَنَانِي أَوَّلَ طَرِيقِهِ، مِنْ قَبْلِ أَعْمَالِهِ، مُنْذُ الْقِدَمِ" امثال 22:8*

*ابدية و ازليه  السيد المسيح*

*"وَهَا أَنَا مَعَكُمْ كُلَّ الأَيَّامِ إِلَى انْقِضَاءِ الدَّهْرِ"  متى 20:28*

*"أَنَا هُوَ الأَلِفُ وَالْيَاءُ، الْبَِدَايَةُ وَالنِّهَايَةُ"  رؤيا يوحنا 8:1*

*"أَنَا هُوَ الأَوَّلُ وَالآخِرُ، 18 وَالْحَيُّ. وَكُنْتُ مَيْتًا، وَهَا أَنَا حَيٌّ إِلَى أَبَدِ الآبِدِينَ! آمِينَ. وَلِي مَفَاتِيحُ الْهَاوِيَةِ وَالْمَوْتِ"  رؤيا يوحنا 18:1*
*فالسيد المسيح ابدى و ازلى *

*السيد المسيح هو معطى الحياه:*
*لأَنَّهُ كَمَا أَنَّ الآبَ يُقِيمُ الأَمْوَاتَ وَيُحْيِي، كَذلِكَ الابْنُ أَيْضًا يُحْيِي مَنْ يَشَاءُ. 22 لأَنَّ الآبَ لاَ يَدِينُ أَحَدًا، بَلْ قَدْ أَعْطَى كُلَّ الدَّيْنُونَةِ لِلابْنِ، 23 لِكَيْ يُكْرِمَ الْجَمِيعُ الابْنَ كَمَا يُكْرِمُونَ الآبَ. مَنْ لاَ يُكْرِمُ الابْنَ لاَ يُكْرِمُ الآبَ الَّذِي أَرْسَلَهُ.    يوحنا 21:5    سلطان السيد المسيح مطلق فى اقامة الموتى و الدليل قوله يحيى من يشاء و لم يقل مثلا من يشاء الله و هذا من اقوى الادله على لاهوت الرب يسوع بل و يعطى نفسه نفس كرامة الله ذاته*

*وَقَالَ لَهُمْ:«كَيْفَ يَقُولُونَ إِنَّ الْمَسِيحَ ابْنُ دَاوُدَ؟ 42 وَدَاوُدُ نَفْسُهُ يَقُولُ فِي كِتَابِ الْمَزَامِيرِ: قَالَ الرَّبُّ لِرَبِّي: اجْلِسْ عَنْ يَمِينِي 43 حَتَّى أَضَعَ أَعْدَاءَكَ مَوْطِئًا لِقَدَمَيْكَ. 44 فَإِذًا دَاوُدُ يَدْعُوهُ رَبًّا. فَكَيْفَ يَكُونُ ابْنَهُ؟».      لوقا 41:20*


اعتقد ان فى هذا رد على سؤالك " [FONT='Times New Roman (Arabic)']فمن اين تأتون بافكاركم تلك بانه هو الله المتجسد"[/FONT]


----------



## My Rock (1 مارس 2006)

ربنا يباركك اخي الحبيب على ردك الوافي

انا حذفت موضوع قديم للاخ , فلا يجوز و لا يسمح له ان يفسر نصوص الكتاب المقدس على مزاجه, فالافضل الرجوع الى التفاسير او طرح المشاركة على شكل استفسار لا على شكل انه تفاسيرهم هي تفاسير الكتاب المقدس!!!

الرجاء عدم تكرار هذه الحالة يا روح الحق


----------



## روح الحق (2 مارس 2006)

روح الحق قال:
			
		

> من حقنا ان نتسائل لماذا تعبدون يسوع وهو لم يقل لكم يوما اعبدونى وكيف تعتقدون بالوهيته وهو لم يقل يوما انا الله اذن انتم استنتجتم انه هو الله والاستنتاج لا يؤخذ به فى امور العقيدة لانه يحتمل الخطأ ويحتمل الصواب


يبدو انك لم تقرأ موضوعى جيدا انا قلت ان يسوع لم يقل صراحة انا الله ولم يأمر احدا صراحة ويقول له اعبدونى وهذا معروف لكم من يقرأ الكتاب المقدس نأتى الان لاقوال وافعال يسوع التى استنتجتم منها انه اله هو لم يصرح بشئ انتم استنتجتم ولنتناول معا ما الذى جعلكم تعتقدون بالوهيته 




> "​
> 
> فَإِنَّ ابْنَ الإِنْسَانِ هُوَ رَبُّ السَّبْتِ أَيْضًا" متى 8:12 " مرقس 28:2
> لاحظ كلمته "رب" هنا
> ...



ليس عندى اى اعتراض ان يسوع هو رب ولكن اعتراضى على انه اله
ان كلمة رب تعنى معلم ولا تعنى اله وهذا ما يؤكده انجيل يوحنا 1-38 "فالتفت يسوع ونظرهما يتبعان فقال لهما ماذا تطلبان.فقالا ربي الذي تفسيره يا معلّم اين تمكث"
اذن كلمة رب تعنى معلم فمثلا الرجل رب البيت هل معنى هذا انه اله البيت ام انه صاحب البيت والمسئول عنه

​


> ابدية و ازليه السيد المسيح​
> 
> 
> "وَهَا أَنَا مَعَكُمْ كُلَّ الأَيَّامِ إِلَى انْقِضَاءِ الدَّهْرِ" متى 20:28​"أَنَا هُوَ الأَلِفُ وَالْيَاءُ، الْبَِدَايَةُ وَالنِّهَايَةُ" رؤيا يوحنا 8:1
> ...



لا اعرف ما هو مستواك فى اللغة العربية ولكن كلمة ازلى التى وصفت بها السيد المسيح لا تنطبق عليه اصلا لان ازلى تعنى الذى ليس له بداية وليس له نهاية وبالقطع هذا لا ينطبق على يسوع الذى له بداية-مولده فى المزود- كما ان له نهاية على الصليب فكيف تنطبق عليه صفة الازلية
ثم لو دققنا فى الكتاب المقدس لوجدنا شخص اخر تنطبق عليه كلمة ازلى الا وهو ملكى صادق ففى رسالة العبرانيين 7-1 "لان ملكي صادق هذا ملك ساليم كاهن الله العلي الذي استقبل ابراهيم راجعا من كسرة الملوك وباركه 2 الذي قسم له ابراهيم عشرا من كل شيء.المترجم اولا ملك البر ثم ايضا ملك ساليم اي ملك السلام 3 بلا اب بلا ام بلا نسب.لا بداءة ايام له ولا نهاية حياة بل هو مشبه بابن الله هذا يبقى كاهنا الى الابد" 
هذا هو من يستحق العبادة لا يسوع فهو بلا اب وبلا ام-يسوع له ام- لا بداية لايامه ولا نهاية لحياته هذه الصفات لا تنطبق الا على الله فكيف يقال هذا عن ملكى صادق ولماذا لم تعبدوه ايضا فهو ازلى وفقا لهذا النص
تاتى الان وتقول لى اذن كيف يقول يسوع انا معكم الى انقضاء الدهر اقول لك نعم انه معنا بتعاليمه ووصاياه وليس بجسده ستسالنى كيف توصلت الى هذا التفسير-لابد ان اوضح للجميع ما مرجعيتى فى التفسير لا ان افرضه على الجميع فرضا- ساقول لك انظر قصة الغنى والفقير فى انجيل لوقا 16-29 عندما مات الغنى وذهب الى النار وطلب من سيدنا ابراهيم ان يقيمه من بين الاموات ليحذر اخوته من هذا المصير فماذا كان رد سيدنا ابراهيم عليه " قال له ابراهيم عندهم موسى والانبياء.ليسمعوا منهم. 30 فقال لا يا ابي ابراهيم.بل اذا مضى اليهم واحد من الاموات يتوبون. 31 فقال له ان كانوا لا يسمعون من موسى والانبياء ولا ان قام واحد من الاموات يصدقون" فكيف يقول سيدنا ابراهيم له عندهم موسى والانبياء ليسمعوا منهم كيف يقول هذا وسيدنا موسى قد مات من زمن انه يقصد انه معهم بوصاياه وتعاليمه اذن الجسد لا قيمة له بجانب التعاليم والوصايا
اذن صفة الازلية لا تنطبق على يسوع بل هى-لو انصفتم-تنطبق اكثر على ملكى صادق فلماذا تعبدون يسوع ولا تالهون ملكى صادق

​


> السيد المسيح هو معطى الحياه:​
> 
> 
> لأَنَّهُ كَمَا أَنَّ الآبَ يُقِيمُ الأَمْوَاتَ وَيُحْيِي، كَذلِكَ الابْنُ أَيْضًا يُحْيِي مَنْ يَشَاءُ. 22 لأَنَّ الآبَ لاَ يَدِينُ أَحَدًا، بَلْ قَدْ أَعْطَى كُلَّ الدَّيْنُونَةِ لِلابْنِ، 23 لِكَيْ يُكْرِمَ الْجَمِيعُ الابْنَ كَمَا يُكْرِمُونَ الآبَ. مَنْ لاَ يُكْرِمُ الابْنَ لاَ يُكْرِمُ الآبَ الَّذِي أَرْسَلَهُ. يوحنا 21:5​سلطان السيد المسيح مطلق فى اقامة الموتى و الدليل قوله يحيى من يشاء و لم يقل مثلا من يشاء الله و هذا من اقوى الادله على لاهوت الرب يسوع بل و يعطى نفسه نفس كرامة الله ذاته



لقد اقتطعت من النص لكى تظهر لنا ان يسوع يحيى من يشاء وان ما يفعله هذا هو من عنده وليس من عند الاب ولو قرات النص من العدد 19 من نفس الاصحاح لوجدت الاتى "فاجاب يسوع وقال لهم الحق الحق اقول لكم لا يقدر الابن ان يعمل من نفسه شيئا الا ما ينظر الآب يعمل.لان مهما عمل ذاك فهذا يعمله الابن كذلك. 20 لان الآب يحب الابن ويريه جميع ما هو يعمله.وسيريه اعمالا اعظم من هذه لتتعجبوا انتم"
اى ان الابن لا يقدر ان يفعل من نفسه شيئا اى انه عــــاجز بدون الاب فالاب هو ما يرشد الابن لما يجب ان يفعله والدليل الذى تجاهلته هو تضرع يسوع للاب قبل ان يقيم اليعازر من الموت وتناسيت انت هذا كله ولم ترد عليه ثم تاتى الان وتقول سلطان الابن مطلق من قال لك هذا ساعطيك دليل على خطأ ادعائك من قول يسوع نفسه لام ابنى زبدى عندما طلبت منه ان يجلس ابنيها عن يمين يسوع و يساره فى الملكوت وتجد هذا فى متى 20-20 "حينئذ تقدمت اليه ام ابني زبدي مع ابنيها وسجدت وطلبت منه شيئا. 21 فقال لها ماذا تريدين.قالت له قل ان يجلس ابناي هذان واحد عن يمينك والآخر عن اليسار في ملكوتك. 22 فاجاب يسوع وقال لستما تعلمان ما تطلبان.أتستطيعان ان تشربا الكاس التي سوف اشربها انا وان تصطبغا بالصبغة التي اصطبغ بها انا.قالا له نستطيع. 23 فقال لهما اما كاسي فتشربانها وبالصبغة التي اصطبغ بها انا تصطبغان واما الجلوس عن يميني وعن يساري فليس لي ان اعطيه الا للذين اعدّ لهم من ابي"
اذن يسوع لا يستطيع ان يامر فيجلس ابناها عن يمينه ويساره فى الملكوت لماذا لا يستطيع ان يفعل هذا لان ليس له الحق ان يعطيه فهذا من اختصاص الاب فقط اذن سلطان يسوع ليس مطلق
بل ان يسوع يعلن خضوعه للاب خضوع تام ونجد هذا فى رسالة بولس الاولى لاهل كورنثس 15-28 "ومتى اخضع له الكل فحينئذ الابن نفسه ايضا سيخضع للذي اخضع له الكل كي يكون الله الكل في الكل" ومتى سيكون هذا الخضوع سيكون يوم الدينونة اى بعد ان يكون دوره الخاص بالفداء والصلب-كما تدعون-قد انتهى فكيف يخضع الابن وقتها للاب وهو الله هل الله يخضع لاحد 
تتسال وتقول كيف يامر يسوع ان يكرمه الناس كما يكرمون الاب وكيف يقول من لا يكرم الابن لا يكرم الاب
اولا المؤمن الصادق يكرم انبياء الرب جميعا فهو كما يحترم الاب ويقدسه لابد ان يحترم الانبياء الذى ارسلهم ولا يسبهم او يحقر من شانهم فمن يحترم الرسول ويكرمه كانه اكرم الراسل نفسه ثم انه يقول نفس الشئ عن التلاميذ فى متى 10-40 "من يقبلكم يقبلني ومن يقبلني يقبل الذي ارسلني" اذن من يقبل التلاميذ كانه قبل المسيح و بالمثل من اكرم يسوع كانه اكرم الاب


> " قَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ:«أَنَا مَعَكُمْ زَمَانًا هذِهِ مُدَّتُهُ وَلَمْ تَعْرِفْنِي يَا فِيلُبُّسُ! اَلَّذِي رَآنِي فَقَدْ رَأَى الآبَ، فَكَيْفَ تَقُولُ أَنْتَ: أَرِنَا الآبَ؟" يوحنا 9:14
> و قوله " أَنَا وَالآبُ وَاحِدٌ " يوحنا 30:10
> اعتقد انه من الواضح من كلمات السيد المسيح ان الاب هو الذات الالهية اى الله فكيف يقول عن نفسه انه هو و الله واحد كما ورد فى يوحنا 30:10 و يوحنا 9:14 فهل تستطيع يا عزيزى ان تاتينا بشخص واحد استطاع ان يعادل و يساوى نفسه بالله من الكتاب المقدس؟


تستشهد بقول يسوع انا والاب واحد وتعتقد انهم واحد فى الجوهر اى شخص واحد وانا اقول لك ليس هذا ليس صحيحا فالوحدة هنا هى وحدة الهدف والتعاليم ستقول لى كيف عرفت ان وحدته هو والاب ليست وحدة فى الجوهر ساقول لك انظر الى انجيل يوحنا 17-21 "


ليكون الجميع واحدا كما انك انت ايها الآب فيّ وانا فيك ليكونوا هم ايضا واحدا فينا ليؤمن العالم انك ارسلتني. 22 وانا قد اعطيتهم المجد الذي اعطيتني ليكونوا واحد كما اننا نحن واحد. 23 انا فيهم وانت فيّ ليكونوا مكملين الى واحد وليعلم العالم انك ارسلتني واحببتهم كما احببتني​

"
انظر جيدا ما الذى يطلبه يسوع من الله انه يطلب ان يكون التلاميذ جميعا واحد فهل معنى هذا انه يطلب من الله ان يكون التلاميذ جميعا شخصا واحدا ام انه يقصد ان يكونوا جميعا متحدين فى الهدف والتعاليم اذن الاتحاد هنا ليس اتحاد فى الجوهر بل ويؤكد فى العدد 22 ان وحدة التلاميذ تشبه وحدته هو نفسه بالاب فيقول ليكونوا واحدا كما اننا نحن واحد اذن فكما ان التلاميذ واحد فى الهدف والتعاليم-وليس الجوهر-فيسوع والاب واحد ايضا فى الهدف والتعاليم وليس الجوهر لانه هو بنفسه يصف ان وحدتهم جميعا تتشابه وتتماثل مع وحدته مع الاب 
بل وانجيلك يذهب لاكثر من هذا ويقول ان الله يحل فى المؤمنين ويثبت فيهم فالله فى المؤمنين والمؤمنين فى الله ستجد هذا فى رسالة يوحنا الاولى 4-15 " من اعترف ان يسوع هو ابن الله فالله يثبت فيه وهو في الله. 16 ونحن قد عرفنا وصدقنا المحبة التي للّه فينا.الله محبة ومن يثبت في المحبة يثبت في الله والله فيه" اذن من يؤمن بان يسوع ابن الله-اى شخص صادق وبار كما وضحت من قبل- فالله يثبت فيه وهو يثبت فى الله فهل كل من يعترف بيسوع يصبح اله ام ان الكلمة مجازية لتعبر ان الله ينزل الطمأنينة والسكينة على قلبه
تستشهد بقول يسوع لفيلبس من رانى فقد راى الاب كما جاء فى يوحنا 14-8 "قال له فيلبس يا سيد أرنا الآب وكفانا. 9 قال له يسوع انا معكم زمانا هذه مدته ولم تعرفني يا فيلبس.الذي رآني فقد رأى الآب فكيف تقول انت أرنا الآب"
اولا لابد ان نتفق على شئ وهو انه لا احد رأى الاب ولا يستطيع احد ان يراه وهذا موجود فى يوحنا 5-37 " والآب نفسه الذي ارسلني يشهد لي.لم تسمعوا صوته قط ولا ابصرتم هيئته" اذن الاب لا يراه احد لماذا لان هذا هو الاختبار الذى وضع به البشر ان يؤمنوا به بدون ان يروه يجب ان تؤمن بالغيب بدون ان ترى الله حتى تكون لك الحياة الابدية والان فيلبس يطلب ان يرى الاب كأنه يريد ان يرى اسئلة الامتحان قبل ان يدخل الى قاعة الامتحان ويبدا الامتحان فعليا لهذا يستنكر يسوع هذا ويقول كل هذا انا معكم ولا تعرف ومازلت تطلب ان ترى الاب من يرانى ويستمع لتعاليمى ووصاياى فكأنه رأى الاب نفسه ولو كان يسوع هو الاب فعلا لكان قال له يا فيلبس انا الاب الذى تطلب رؤيته او قال له انا الاب المتجسد 


> *"وَلَيْسَ أَحَدٌ صَعِدَ إِلَى السَّمَاءِ إِلاَّ الَّذِي نَزَلَ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ* " يوحنا 13:3 فهل عندك بشر نزل من السماء؟


​

يسوع يقول ليس احد صعد الا السماء الا الذى نزل من السماء فهو يستخدم اسلوب قصر وحصر اى لم يصعد احدا مطلقا ولن يصعد احدا الى السماء الا الذى نزل من السماء
ولا اعرف اصلا كيف ستفسرون لى صعود ايليا الى السماء فى سفر الملوك الثانى 2-11 "
​
[FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]
وفيما هما يسيران ويتكلمان اذا مركبة من نار وخيل من نار ففصلت بينهما فصعد ايليا في العاصفة الى السماء" وايضا اخنوخ صعد الى السماء فى التكوين 5-24 "[FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]
وسار اخنوخ مع الله ولم يوجد لان الله اخذه" اذن المسيح ليس اول شخص صعد الى السماء بل سبقه اخنوخ وايليا فلماذا لم تقل عنهم ايضا انهم الهه لا اعرف حقا باى منطق تفكرون
يقول اليهود ان من يؤمن ان الله تجسد فى انسان وعاش على الارض بين الناس هو انسان مجدف فلماذا يقولون هذا لان العهد القديم ينفى هذه الفكرة تماما وقد ورد هذا فى كثيرا من نصوص العهد القديم فمثلا فى سفر العدد 23-19 "ليس الله انسانا فيكذب.ولا ابن انسان فيندم.هل يقول ولا يفعل او يتكلم ولا يفي" اذن الرب يقرر انه ليس انسان ولا ابن انسان-كان يسوع يسمى بابن الانسان- فهو ينفى هذه الفكرة تماما ويؤكد ايضا فى هوشع 11-9 "لا اجري حمو غضبي لا اعود اخرب افرايم لاني الله لا انسان القدوس في وسطك فلا آتي بسخط " وايضا فى مزمور 89-5 "والسموات تحمد عجائبك يا رب وحقك ايضا في جماعة القديسين. 6 لانه من في السماء يعادل الرب.من يشبه الرب بين ابناء الله" اذن بنى اسرائيل تعرف جيدا ان الرب لا يحل فى جسد انسان وهذا مذكور فى سفر التكوين 6-3 " فقال الرب لا يدين روحي في الانسان الى الابد.لزيغانه هو بشر"
كما قلت من قبل ان يسوع لم يصرح بانه اله فلم يقل صراحة انا الله ولم يأمر احدا بعبادته اذن انتم تستنتجون الوهيته وما افعله انا الان هو انى ارد على النصوص التى استنتجتم منها الوهيته فلو كنتم تملكون تصريح واضح من يسوع بالوهيته لما استطعت اصلا ان اشكك فى الوهيته ولما احتجنا الى كل هذه الحوارات والنقاشات لانكم ستبرزون لى اسم الانجيل وتقولون لى عن اى شئ تريد النقاش لقد قال صراحة اعبدونى لقد قال انا الله فعن اى شئ تريد النقاش 
حتى الان لم اجد ردا لموضوعى وادلتى التى اتيت بها لتنفى الوهية يسوع واتمنى ان ياتى احد ويبدا فى تفنيد النصوص التى اتيت بها ويقول لقد اخطأت الفهم يا عزيزى فهذا النص مقصود به كذا وذاك مقصود به كذا كما فعلت انا مع النصوص التى اتيتم بها
والله الموفق,
روح الحق
[/FONT][/FONT]
​


----------



## My Rock (2 مارس 2006)

روح الحق قال:
			
		

> يبدو انك لم تقرأ موضوعى جيدا انا قلت ان يسوع لم يقل صراحة انا الله ولم يأمر احدا صراحة ويقول له اعبدونى وهذا معروف لكم من يقرأ الكتاب المقدس نأتى الان لاقوال وافعال يسوع التى استنتجتم منها انه اله هو لم يصرح بشئ انتم استنتجتم ولنتناول معا ما الذى جعلكم تعتقدون بالوهيته


 

يا من تدعي بطلانا و بهتانا بعدم الوهية المسيح, اليك الرد التالي بالشواهد الكتابية, التي تغاشيت عنها و لم تجبها اصلا!

http://arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=29158&postcount=5









> ليس عندى اى اعتراض ان يسوع هو رب ولكن اعتراضى على انه اله
> ان كلمة رب تعنى معلم ولا تعنى اله وهذا ما يؤكده انجيل يوحنا 1-38 "فالتفت يسوع ونظرهما يتبعان فقال لهما ماذا تطلبان.فقالا ربي الذي تفسيره يا معلّم اين تمكث"
> اذن كلمة رب تعنى معلم فمثلا الرجل رب البيت هل معنى هذا انه اله البيت ام انه صاحب البيت والمسئول عنه


 

اراك تترنح يائسا و غير مستغنيا عن تفسيرك لنصوص, لانك تعرف علم اليقين انك مداخلتك لا تسوى فلس واحد لو رجعنا الى التفاسير الاصلية, لكن سوف ارد عليك و لتعلم انها اخر مرة تفسر في على مزاجك كلام الكتاب المقدس هنا

اولا, لرنجع الى النص الاصلي و لنرى الكلمة المسختدم في النسخة اليونانية و هي Textus Receptus

في متى 12 : 8

كلمة الرب جاءت بصيغة
κύριος
_koo'-ree-os_

_و التي معناها الله , المولى (God, Lord) وجاءت بمعنى صاحب السلطان الاعظم_

اما في يوحنا 1 : 38 
فجاءت الكلمة بصيغة سيد و هي:
ῥαββί
_hrab-bee'_

_والتي معناها سيد فقط_


_فهل رأيت كيف بجهلك تنسب معنى النصوص بما تشتهي؟_
_و عجبي عن قفزك للنصوص التالية_

_*انا والاب واحد. فتناول اليهود ايضا حجارة ليرجموه, اجابهم يسوع, اعمالا كثيرة حسنة اريتكم من عند ابي. بسبب اي منها ترجموني؟ اجابه اليهود قائلين لسنا نرجمك لاجل عمل حسن بل لاجل تجديف, فانك وانت انسان تجعل نفسك إلهاً (الله) (يوحنا 10 : 30ـ33)*_


_*(يوحنا 1:1،14) "في البدء كان الكلمة. والكلمة كان عند اللـه وكان الكلمة اللـه (ثيوس) والكلمة صار جسداً وحلّ بيننا."*_



_*رؤيا 17:1،18 "أنا هو الأول (بروتوس) والآخر (اسكاتوس) والحي وكنت ميتاً وها أنا حي إلى أبد الآبدين." *​_

​

_*إشعياء 12:48 "أنا هو. أنا الأول وأنا الآخر." ​*_*
​
*








> لا اعرف ما هو مستواك فى اللغة العربية ولكن كلمة ازلى التى وصفت بها السيد المسيح لا تنطبق عليه اصلا لان ازلى تعنى الذى ليس له بداية وليس له نهاية وبالقطع هذا لا ينطبق على يسوع الذى له بداية-مولده فى المزود- كما ان له نهاية على الصليب فكيف تنطبق عليه صفة الازلية




هل رأيت صعفك الان؟ انت قلت انك تريد اثبات ان المسيح ليس اله من الكتاب المقدس, و عندما نأتي بالدليل ان المسيح بلسانه يقول انه ازلي و انه البداية و النهاية, تبدأ بالتحجج الباطل و تقول الازلية لا تنطبق عليه, فأين صدق كلامك يا عزيزي؟

المسيح بلسانه يقول انه البداية و النهائية و انه كائن منذ الازل

*قال اليهود ليسوع: "ليس لك خمسون سنة بعد. أفرأيت إبراهيم؟ قال لـهم يسوع: الحق الحق أقول لكم، قبل أن يكون إبراهيم "أنا كائن". فرفعوا حجارة ليرجموه" (يوحنا 57:8-59). لقد سعى اليهود إلى قتله لأنهم افترضوا ادعاءه الألوهية. فالعهد القديم كان واضحاً في هذا الأمر. إذ كان عقاب التجديف هو الرجم حتى الموت (لاويين 16:24).*







> ثم لو دققنا فى الكتاب المقدس لوجدنا شخص اخر تنطبق عليه كلمة ازلى الا وهو ملكى صادق ففى رسالة العبرانيين 7-1 "لان ملكي صادق هذا ملك ساليم كاهن الله العلي الذي استقبل ابراهيم راجعا من كسرة الملوك وباركه 2 الذي قسم له ابراهيم عشرا من كل شيء.المترجم اولا ملك البر ثم ايضا ملك ساليم اي ملك السلام 3 بلا اب بلا ام بلا نسب.لا بداءة ايام له ولا نهاية حياة بل هو مشبه بابن الله هذا يبقى كاهنا الى الابد"



وردت قصة ملكي صادق في سفر التكوين (ص ١٤) الملك والكاهن، استقبله إبراهيم بعد غلبته للملوك في كدرلعومر وإنقاذ لوط ابن أخته، فقدم إبراهيم العشور لملكي صادق الذي قدم ذبيحة غريبة من الخبز والخمر. 
هذه القصة لا تزال تمثل لغزًا لدى اليهود لا يعرفون له تفسيرًا، إذ كيف يقدم أب الآباء إبراهيم الذي في صلبه كهنوت لاوي العشور لرجلٍ غريبٍ؟ ولماذا ظهر هذا الملك والكاهن في الكتاب المقدس واختفى فجأة ولا يعرف أحد أباه أو أمه أو نسبه؟ لماذا لم يقدم ذبيحة دموية كما كانت عادة ذلك الزمان؟
أسئلة لا يجد لها اليهود إجابة، لكن الرسول يكشف عن سرها بإعلانه أن ملكي صادق وهو رمز للسيد المسيح قد فاق شخص إبراهيم الحامل الكهنوت في صلبه. كان رمز السيد المسيح أسمى حتى من ذاك الذي نال المواعيد. يقول *القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم*: [ما كان يمكن أن يقدم العشور لغريبٍ لو لم يكن هذا الغريب أعظم منه.] تقديم العشور له يعني أن أبانا إبراهيم يطلب *بركته*، أو بمعنى آخر ملكي صادق يبارك ذاك الذي له المواعيد، وكما يقول الرسول: "وبدون كل مشاجرة الأصغر يُباَرك من الأكبر".
حقًا إنه لمن المدهش أن إبراهيم الذي يتقبل العشور في شخص من هو في صلبه - لاوي - يدفع العشور لملكي صادق الغريب. وكأن الكهنوت اللاوي نفسه الذي يتقبل العشور والتقدمات قد انحنى في شخص إبراهيم لمن هو رمز لشخص السيد المسيح، رئيس الكهنة السماوي الأعظم.
أما أوجه الرمز التي حملها ملكي صادق فهي:​
*أولاً:​*من جهة الاسم يسمى "*ملكي صادق*" التي تعني لغويًا "ملك البرّ"، إشارة إلى السيد المسيح الذي يملك في القلوب ببرّه؛ يتربع في النفس فيخفيها فيه لتظهر في عيني الآب حاملة برّه. بمعنى آخر حين يملك السيد المسيح على الإنسان روحيًا تختفي كل ضعفاته ونقائصه، ويتجلى السيد ببرّه وبهائه! وكما يقول الرسول: *"*متبررين مجانًا بنعمته بالفداء الذي بيسوع المسيح" (رو ٣: ٢٤).​

*ثانيًا:​*من جهة العمل فهو "*ملك ساليم*" أي ملك السلام، فقد ملك السيد المسيح في كنيسته واهبًا لمؤمن سلامًا مع الآب وسلامًا مع إخوته وسلامًا مع نفسه. تصالحت البشرية مع السماء، وتصالحت مع بعضها البعض، بل وتمت المصالحة داخل الإنسان نفسه: بين النفس والجسد حيث صار كل ما في الإنسان روحيًا، يسلك بروحٍ واحد. حقًا إن السيد المسيح هو ملك ساليم الحقيقي، يمتد سلامه إلى كل المستويات.

ختم السيد حديثه الوداعي مع تلاميذه قبل القبض عليه ليعلن أن غاية حديثه هو تمتعهم بالسلام فيه: "قد كلمتكم بهذا ليكون لكم فيّ سلام. في العالم سيكون ضيق، ولكن ثقوا أنا قد غلبت العالم" (يو ١٦: ٣٣). ويعلق *القديس أغسطينوس* على هذا القول الإلهي هكذا: [لقد قدم هذا كغاية لحديثه حتى يجدوا فيه السلام، وذلك كما أننا نحن أيضًا مسيحيون بهذا الهدف... فهذا السلام هو غاية كل نية وكل عمل تقوي، نمارسه في الوقت الحاضر. فمن أجل السلام (في المسيح) ننعم بسرائره، ونتثقف بأعماله وكلماته ونتقبل غيرة الروح، ولأجله نؤمن به ونترجاه... بهذا السلام نتعزى في وسط كل متابعنا وبه نخلص منها. من أجله نحتمل الضيقات بسرور حتى نملك فيه بسعادة دون ضيقات.]
ويعلق *القديس أغسطينوس* على قول السيد لتلاميذه: "سلامًا أترك لكم سلامي أعطيكم" (يو ١٤: ٢٧)، قائلاً: [إنه يترك سلامه معنا وهو راحل (إلى السماء)، وسيعطينا سلامه الخاص عندما يأتي في النهاية. يترك لنا سلامًا ونحن في هذا العالم، وسيهبنا سلامه الخاص به في العالم العتيد. إنه يترك سلامًا معنا حتى إذ نسكن فيه نغلب العدو (إبليس)، وسيهبنا سلامه الخاص عندما لا يعود بعد يوجد عدو نحاربه فنملك كملوك. يترك سلامًا معنا، لكي نحب هنا بعضنا البعض، وسيهبنا سلامه حينما نرتفع فوق كل إمكانية لحدوث انشقاقات. يترك سلامًا لنا لكي لا يدين أحد الآخر فيما هو خفي عنه وهو سالك على الأرض، وسيهبنا سلامه حينما "يظهر آراء القلوب وحينئذ يكون المدح لكل واحد من الله" (١ كو ٤: ٥). ومع ذلك فإنه فيه ومنه ننال السلام، سواء عندما يتركه لنا ونحن راحلون نحو الآب، أو يهبه لنا عندما نحضر بالفعل لدى الآب بواسطته.]​
*ثالثًا:​*سبق أن رأينا في مقدمة الأصحاح الأول أن انشقاقًا قد حدث في العهد القديم بين النبوة والكهنوت، أو بمعنى أدق بين الأنبياء والكهنة، إذ لم يستطع الأخيرون أن يتقبلوا كلمة الحق، مكتفين بممارسة الطقس التعبدي في شكلية بلا روح، لكن جاء السيد الحق ذاته والكاهن الأعظم، يحمل النبوة في كمال فائق وفريد مع الكهنوت السماوي الأبدي، مصالحًا المعرفة مع العبادة والحق مع الطقس! هنا أيضًا يجمع السيد بين الملوكية والكهنوت، فهو ملك البرّ والسلام في نفس الوقت الكاهن على رتبة ملكي صادق إلى الأبد، هو الملك والكاهن في نفس الوقت، عمله الملوكي لا يمكن فصله عن الكهنوتي. ففيما هو يملك على القلب خلال ذبيحته الفريدة، يقدم هذه الذبيحة بكونه رئيس الكهنة السماوي. فهو الملك صاحب السلطان خلال الحب العملي الباذل، والمعلن بشفاعته الكفارية عن مؤمنيه ليقيمهم فيه ومعه ملوكًا وكهنةً روحيين.​

*رابعًا:​**ملكي صادق كرمز للسيد المسيح لم يذكر الكتاب شيئًا عن أبيه أو أمه أو نسبه. وكأنه يحمل رمزًا لمن هو بلا بداءة أيام ولا نهاية. *فالسيد المسيح سرمدي بحق ليس من زرع بشر، ليس له أب حسب الجسد، ولا أم من جهة اللاهوت، كاهن أبدي.​

*خامسًا:​*ذبيحة ملكي صادق من الخبز والخمر لا معنى لها إلا بكونها رمزًا لذبيحة الإفخارستيا التي هي جسد السيد المسيح ودمه، حيث قام السيد نفسه بتحويل الخبز والخمر إليهما في تأسيسه السرّ. وكما يقول *القديس چيروم* مخاطبًا السيد: [أنت كاهن لا بتقديم ذبائح يهودية وإنما بالحري على طقس ملكي صادق. فكما أن ملكي صادق، ملك ساليم، قدم خبزًا وخمرًا (تك ١٤: ١٨) هكذا تقدم أنت جسدك ودمك، الخبز الحقيقي والخمر الحقيقي. هذا هو ملكي صادقنا الذي وهبنا الذبيحة الإلهية التي لنا. إنه ذاك الذي قال: *"من يأكل جسدي ويشرب دمي*" (يو ٦: ٥٥)، على طقس ملكي صادق، معطيًا إيانا سرائره.]​







> تاتى الان وتقول لى اذن كيف يقول يسوع انا معكم الى انقضاء الدهر اقول لك نعم انه معنا بتعاليمه ووصاياه وليس بجسده ستسالنى كيف توصلت الى هذا التفسير-لابد ان اوضح للجميع ما مرجعيتى فى التفسير لا ان افرضه على الجميع فرضا- ساقول لك انظر قصة الغنى والفقير فى انجيل لوقا 16-29 عندما مات الغنى وذهب الى النار وطلب من سيدنا ابراهيم ان يقيمه من بين الاموات ليحذر اخوته من هذا المصير فماذا كان رد سيدنا ابراهيم عليه " قال له ابراهيم عندهم موسى والانبياء.ليسمعوا منهم. 30 فقال لا يا ابي ابراهيم.بل اذا مضى اليهم واحد من الاموات يتوبون. 31 فقال له ان كانوا لا يسمعون من موسى والانبياء ولا ان قام واحد من الاموات يصدقون" فكيف يقول سيدنا ابراهيم له عندهم موسى والانبياء ليسمعوا منهم كيف يقول هذا وسيدنا موسى قد مات من زمن انه يقصد انه معهم بوصاياه وتعاليمه اذن الجسد لا قيمة له بجانب التعاليم والوصايا



المثل يضرب ولا يقاس, فهذا احد امثال السيد المسيح له كل المجد بمثل الغني و الفقير, والمثل قيل بدون ذكر وقت محدد, فالمسيح قال ان كان يوجد غني و فقير, و لم ينسب الوقت الذي فيه, فقد يكون في وقت موسى و هارون اخيه, و لم يقل ان موسى باقي معهم الى انقضاء الدر

والان لنرجع الى النص اذ قدا فاتك الكثير, اذ قد نسيت او تناسيت ان المسيح قال كلامه هذا بعد القيامة, اذ هو ليس كموسى و غيرهم الذين هم ليسوا بأحياء, بل هو قال لهم انا معكم و لم يقل وصيتي معكم, و ايضا المسيح قال كلامه هذا بعد قيامته, فأذن هو موجود حقا, لا بوصاياه فقط

16أمّا التَّلاميذُ الأحدَ عشَرَ، فذَهبوا إلى الجَليلِ، إلى الجبَلِ، مِثلما أمرَهُم يَسوعُ. 17فلمّا رأوْهُ سَجَدوا لَه، ولكِنَّ بَعضَهُم شكّوا. 18فدَنا مِنهُم يَسوعُ وقالَ لهُم: "نِلتُ كُلَ سُلطانٍ في السَّماءِ والأرضِ. 19فاَذهبوا وتَلْمِذوا جميعَ الأُمَمِ، وعَمَّدوهُم باَسمِ الآبِ والابنِ والرٌّوحِ القُدُسِ، 20وعلَّموهُم أن يَعمَلوا بِكُلٌ ما أوصَيْتُكُم بِه، وها أنا مَعكُم طَوالَ الأيّامِ، إلى اَنقِضاءِ الدَّهرِ".






> اذن صفة الازلية لا تنطبق على يسوع بل هى-لو انصفتم-تنطبق اكثر على ملكى صادق فلماذا تعبدون يسوع ولا تالهون ملكى صادق


 
المسيح بلسانه قال انه الاول و الاخر و انه كائن قبل ابراهيم, فلا تستطيع القول انه ليس ازلي فقط لانك تريد القول, فنحن هنا في حوار عقلاني بأدلة و براهين لا بتراهات







> لقد اقتطعت من النص لكى تظهر لنا ان يسوع يحيى من يشاء وان ما يفعله هذا هو من عنده وليس من عند الاب ولو قرات النص من العدد 19 من نفس الاصحاح لوجدت الاتى "فاجاب يسوع وقال لهم الحق الحق اقول لكم لا يقدر الابن ان يعمل من نفسه شيئا الا ما ينظر الآب يعمل.لان مهما عمل ذاك فهذا يعمله الابن كذلك. 20 لان الآب يحب الابن ويريه جميع ما هو يعمله.وسيريه اعمالا اعظم من هذه لتتعجبوا انتم"
> اى ان الابن لا يقدر ان يفعل من نفسه شيئا اى انه عــــاجز بدون الاب فالاب هو ما يرشد الابن لما يجب ان يفعله


 
كالعادة, تفسر على كيفك و كأن التفسير هو الصحيح!

لكن لنرى مع بعض التفسير الصحيح

في حديثه دومًا يؤكد حقيقتين: وحدانية اللَّه، وأنه واحد مع الآب ومساوٍ له.
إذ أراد اليهود أن يقتلوه ليس فقط لأنه كسر السبت بل وقال أيضًا أن اللَّه أبوه، معادلاً نفسه باللَّه (18). لم يكن رد الفعل أنه قال: "لماذا تريدون قتلي، إني لست معادلاً لأبي". لو كان السيد المسيح أقل من اللَّه من جهة اللاهوت لالتزم بتوضيح ذلك. لكنه أوضح أنه لا تناقض بينه وبين الآب، لأن ما يفعله الآب إنما يفعله بالابن الذي هو قوة اللَّه وحكمته. "كل شيء به كان، وبغيره لم يكن شيء مما كان" (يو 1: 2). يقول أن ما يرى الآب هو يفعله؛ ماذا يعني أن ما يرى الآب هو فاعله؟ هل ينظر ما فعله الآب فيكرر ذات الفعل؟ مستحيل! لكن إذ يقوما بذات العمل، فهو واحد مع أبيه في الإرادة، لذلك يتمم الفعل الإلهي الذي حسب مسرة أبيه. وفي نفس الوقت حسب مسرته هو. لا يقدر الابن أن يفعل شيئًا من ذاته بسبب الوحدة التي لا تنفصم مع الآب، ولا يفعل الآب شيئًا دون الابن بسبب الوحدة اللانهائية، لأن الابن هو قوة الله وحكمة الله وكلمة الله.
يقدر الكائن المخلوق أن يفعل شيئًا من ذاته، إذ يستطيع أن يخطئ الأمر الذي لن يقدر الله أن يفعله لأنه قدوس بلا خطية. أما الابن فلن يقدر أن يفعل إلاَّ ما يرى الآب فاعله. كأنه يقول لهم إن اتهمتموني بكسر السبت، فأنا لا أفعل شيئًا إلاَّ ما أرى الآب فاعله، فهل تحسبونه كاسرًا السبت؟!
ركز في مقاله أنه واهب الحياة الأبدية حسبما يشاء (21)، وأن كلماته تهب حياة أبدية (24)، صوته يقيم الأموات (25-26)، وإن الساعة قادمة ليهب حياة لمن في القبور (28-29). 
v يُظهر الآب له ما سيفعله لكي ما يُفعل بالابن.
v إذن ما نحن نوضحه أيها المحبوبون، الأمر الذي نسأله، كيف يرى الكلمة؟ 
كيف يُرى الآب بواسطة الكلمة؟ 
وما هو الذي يراه الكلمة؟ 
لست أتجاسر هكذا ولا أتهور فأعدكم إنني أشرح هذا لنفسي أو لكم. إنني أقدر قياسكم وأعرف قياسي... 
لقد عني بذلك ألا نفهم بأن الآب يفعل بعض الأعمال التي يراها الابن، والابن يفعل أعمالاً أخرى بعد أن يرى ما فاعله الآب. وإنما كلا من الآب والابن يفعلان ذات الأعمال... 
فإن كان الابن يفعل ذات أعمال الآب، وإن كان الآب يفعل ما يفعله بالابن، فالآب لا يفعل شيئًا والابن شيئًا آخر، إنما أعمال الآب والابن هي واحدة بعينها...
أقدم لكم مثالاً الذي أظن أنه ليس بصعبٍ عليكم، عندما نكتب خطابات تُشكل أولاً بقلوبنا وبعد ذلك بأيدينا... القلب واليد يقومان بعمل الخطابات. أتظنون أن القلب يشكل خطابات والأيدي خطابات أخرى؟ ذات الخطابات تفعلها القلب عقليًا واليد تشكلها ماديًا. 
انظروا كيف أن ذات الأمور تتم ولكن ليس بنفس الطريقة. لذلك لم يكن كافيًا للرب أن يقول: "مهما عمل الآب فهذا يعمله الابن أيضًا"، لكن كان لازمًا أن يضيف: "*وبنفس الكيفية*"... 
إن كان يفعل هذه الأمور بذات الكيفية، إذن فليتيقظوا، وليتحطم اليهود، وليؤمن المسيحي، وليقتنع المبتدع، فإن الابن مساوي للآب.​
*القديس أغسطينوس​*
v إن سألت: فما معنى قول المسيح "*لا يقدر الابن أن يعمل من نفسه شيئًا*"؟ أجبتك: معناه أنه لا يقدر أن يعمل عملاً مضادًا لأبيه ولا غريبًا عنه. وهذا قول يوضح معادلته لأبيه واتفاقه معه كثيرًا جدًا. 
قول المسيح: "لا يقدر الابن أن يعمل من نفسه شيئًا إلا ما ينظر الآب يعمل" كأنه يقول: "إنه ممتنع عليّ وغير ممكن أن أعمل عملاً مضادًا". وقوله: "*لأن مهما عمل ذاك فهذا يعمله الابن كذلك*" بهذا القول أوضح مشابهته التامة لأبيه.
v ماذا يعني: *لا يقدر الابن أن يعمل من نفسه شيئًا؟* إنه لا يقدر أن يعمل من نفسه شيئًا في مضادة للآب، ليس شيء مغايرًا، ليس شيء غريبًا، مما يظهر بالأكثر المساواة والاتفاق التام. 
لماذا لم يقل: "لا يعمل شيئًا مضادًا" عوض قوله: "لا يقدر أن يعمل"؟ وذلك لكي يثبت عدم التغير والمساواة الدقيقة، فإن هذا القول لا يتهمه بالضعف، بل يشهد لقوته العظيمة... وذلك كالقول: "يستحيل على الله أن يخطئ"، لا يتهمه بالضعف، بل يشهد لقوته التي لا يُنطق بها... 
هكذا المعنى هنا هو أنه قادر، أي مستحيل أن يفعل شيئًا مضادًا للآب.​
*القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم​*
v ليس للابن ولا للروح شيء من ذاتهما، لأن الثالوث لا يتحدث عن أمرٍ خارج عن ذاته... لا يظن أحد أنه يوجد أي اختلاف في العمل سواء من جهة الزمن أو التدبير بين الآب والابن، بل يؤمن في وحدة ذات العملية.
v تكمن الحرية (للثالوث القدوس) لا في وجود اختلافات بل في وحدة الإرادة.
v لقد حقَّ للابن وثبّت مساواته للآب، مساواة حقيقية، مستبعدًا كل اختلاف في اللاهوت.​
*القديس أمبروسيوس ​*
v 
صنع المسيح كل الأشياء...، لا بمعنى أن الآب تنقصه قوة لخلق أعماله، إنما لأنه أراد أن يحكم الابن على أعماله فأعطاه اللَّه رسم الأمور المخلوقة. إذ يقول الابن مكرمًا أبيه: "*لا يقدر الابن أن يعمل شيئًا إلا ما ينظر الآب يعمل. لأنه مهما عمل ذاك فهذا يعمله الابن كذلك*" (يو 19:5). وأيضًا: "أبي يعمل حتى الآن وأنا اعمل". فلا يوجد تعارض في العمل، إذ يقول الرب في الأناجيل: "كل ما هو لي فهو لك. وما هو لك فهو لي" (يو 10:17). 
هذا نتعلمه بالتأكيد من العهدين القديم والجديد، لأن الذي قال: "نعمل الإنسان على صورتنا كشبهنا" (تك 26:1) بالتأكيد تكلم مع اقنوم معه. وأوضح من هذا كلمات المرتل: "هو قال فكانت. وهو أمر فخلقت" (مز 5:148). فكما لو أن الآب أمر وتكلم، والابن صنع كل شيء كأمر الآب.​
*القديس كيرلس الأورشليمي​*
(يحذرنا *القديس أغسطينوس* من التفسير المادي)
v إنه لم يقل: "لا يقدر الابن أن يفعل شيئا من ذاته إلاَّ ما يسمع الآب يأمر به" بل يقول:* "لا يقدر الابن أن يعمل من نفسه شيئًا، إلا ما ينظر الاب يعمل". *أنظر هل تفهم هذا هكذا: الآب يفعل شيئًا، والابن يصغي ليري ماذا يفعل هو أيضًا، وأنه يفعل شيئا آخر مثلما يفعل الآب. 
ما يفعله الآب بمن يفعل هذا؟ إن لم يكن بالابن، إن لم بالكلمة، فإنك تجدف ضد الإنجيل، "لأن كل شئ به كان" (يو ١: ٣). 
إذن ما يفعله الآب إنما يفعله بالكلمة. فإن كان بالكلمة يفعل هذا إنما يفعله بالابن. فمن هو هذا الآخر الذي يصغي ليفعل شيئًا يرى الآب فاعله؟
v الآب لا يفعل أشياء والابن أشياء أخرى، فإن كل الأشياء التي يفعلها الآب إنما يصنعها بالابن. الابن أقام لعازر، ألم يقمه الآب؟ الابن أعطى النظر للأعمى، ألم يهبه الآب البصر؟ يعمل الآب بالابن في الروح القدس. إنه الثالوث، لكن *عمل الثالوث هو واحد، العظمة واحدة، الأزلية واحدة، الأبدية واحدة، والأعمال واحدة.* لم يخلق الآب بعض الناس والابن آخرين والروح القدس آخرين. خلق الآب والابن والروح القدس إنسانًا واحدًا بعينه... ​
*القديس أغسطينوس​*
v من ينسب ضعفًا للابن ينسبه للآب أيضًا. يحمل الراعي كل القطيع وليس فقط هذا أو ذاك الجزء منه... الكتاب المقدس يعد بفيض من النعمة، لكننا نحن نقر بندرتها.​
*القديس جيروم ​*
v لماذا كُتب: "الابن يعمل نفس الأشياء" وليس "مثل هذه الأشياء" إلا لكي تحكموا أن في الابن وحدة في ذات أعمال الآب، وليس تقليدًا لما يفعله الآب؟...
ماذا نفهم بالقول "ما يراه"؟ 
هل الابن في حاجة إلى أعين جسدية؟ لا، فإن أكد الأريوسيون هذا عن الابن، فالآب إذن في حاجة إلى أعمال جسدية حتى يراها الابن لكي يفعلها. 
إذن ماذا يعني: "لا يقدر الابن أن يفعل شيئًا من ذاته"؟... هل يوجد شيء مستحيل على قوة اللَّه وحكمته؟ ليُدرك هؤلاء أن هذين هما لقبان لابن اللَّه، الذي قدرته بلا شك ليست عطية ينالها من آخر، ولكن كما أنه هو الحياة ولا يعتمد على آخر ليهبه الحياة بل هو الذي يحيي الآخرين، لأنه هو الحياة، هكذا هو الكلمة (1 كو 24:1) ليس ككائنٍ جاهل يطلب الحكمة، بل يجعل الآخرين حكماء من مخازنه. وهكذا هو القوة ليس كمن ينالها خلال ضعف يحتاج إلى مزيد من القوة، بل يهب القوة للأقوياء.​





> لام ابنى زبدى عندما طلبت منه ان يجلس ابنيها عن يمين يسوع و يساره فى الملكوت وتجد هذا فى متى 20-20 "حينئذ تقدمت اليه ام ابني زبدي مع ابنيها وسجدت وطلبت منه شيئا. 21 فقال لها ماذا تريدين.قالت له قل ان يجلس ابناي هذان واحد عن يمينك والآخر عن اليسار في ملكوتك. 22 فاجاب يسوع وقال لستما تعلمان ما تطلبان.أتستطيعان ان تشربا الكاس التي سوف اشربها انا وان تصطبغا بالصبغة التي اصطبغ بها انا.قالا له نستطيع. 23 فقال لهما اما كاسي فتشربانها وبالصبغة التي اصطبغ بها انا تصطبغان واما الجلوس عن يميني وعن يساري فليس لي ان اعطيه الا للذين اعدّ لهم من ابي"
> اذن يسوع لا يستطيع ان يامر فيجلس ابناها عن يمينه ويساره فى الملكوت لماذا لا يستطيع ان يفعل هذا لان ليس له الحق ان يعطيه فهذا من اختصاص الاب فقط اذن سلطان يسوع ليس مطلق


 

هنا يوجِّه السيِّد حديثه نحو ابنيها ليكشف لهما طريق العظمة الحقيقيّة، قائلاً: "*لستما تعلمان ما تطلبان؛ أتستطيعان أن تشربا الكأس التي سوف أشربها أنا؟! وأن تصطبغا بالصبغة التي اَصطبغ بها أنا؟! قالا له: نستطيع. فقال لهما: أمّا كأسي فتشربانها، وبالصبغة التي اَصطبغ بها أنا تصطبغان، وأما الجلوس عن يميني وعن يساري، فليس لي أن أُعطيه إلا للذين أُعِدّ لهم من أبي*" [22-23].لقد وجَّه أفكارهما إلى كأس الصليب وصبغة الألم، يشربان كأسه ويُدفنان معه في معموديّته (صبغته) ليقوما معه. وإذ ظنَّا أنهما يستطيعان ذلك لم يحطِّم نفسيَّتِهما، وإنما وجَّهها إلى الآب الذي يُعد الإكليل لكل أحد. وكأنه أراد أن يقول لهما: وأنتما تظنّان أنكما قادران على شرب كأسي والدخول معي إلى معموديّة موتي، إنّما تحتاجان إلى قوّة من الأعالي لكي تستحقّا المجد الإلهي. إنكما ستشربان كأسي وتُدفنان معي، لكن هذا ليس عملكما الذاتي، إنّما هو عمل إلهي يوهَب لكما مجانًا. 
يقول *القدّيس أمبروسيوس:* [يمكننا أن نفهم "ليس لي أن أعطيكم" بمعنى آخر وهو أنّني قد جئتُ لكي أعلِّم التواضع..، ما جئتُ لأُظهِر العدل بل لأقدّم حنوًا (أي أنه ليس وقت لتقديم الإكليل).]
ليتنا نتقدّم إلى حضرة ربّنا يسوع المسيح كأم ابنيّ زبدي، فيقدّم كل منّا روحه وجسده كابنين له، لا ليطلب لهما راحة زمنيّة أو كرامة باطلة مؤقّتة، وإنما لكي يدخل بهما روحه القدّوس إلى كأسه فيشربانها ويتمتّعا بالدفن معه، ويقوما حاملين سِمات المُقام من الأموات سرّ مجد لهما. عندئذ ينتظر الإنسان الإكليل الأبدي. 
يُعلّق *العلاّمة أوريجينوس *على كلمات السيِّد لأم ابنيّ زبدي، قائلاً: [من يشرب الكأس التي شربها الرب يسوع سوف يجلس ويملك ويحكم إلى جانب ملك الملوك. هذا هو كأس الخلاص، من يأخذه يدعو باسم الرب. وكل من يدعو باسم الرب يخلُص (يؤ 2: 32، أع 2: 21، رو 10: 13).] 
يشجّعنا *القدّيس جيروم *على الجهاد لننال مجدٍ أعظمٍ في الحياة الأبديّة خلال التواضع، قائلاً: [لو أننا جميعًا نكون متساوين في السماء فباطلاً نتّواضع هنا لنصير عظماء هناك.]
أخيرًا يرى *القدّيس أمبروسيوس *في تصرُّف هذه الأم جانبين، الأول أنها أخطأت في طلبها، أمّا الثاني فيغفر لها خطأها أنها بقلب الأم المملوء محبّة لم تفكر في نفسها بل في ابنيها. 
لا طريق للمجد الأبدي خارج الصلب معه والدفن أيضًا. وكما يقول *القدّيس يوحنا الذهبي الفم: *[هكذا يليق بنا أن نسلك في نفس الطريق حتى نشاركه المجد والكرامة... ما أمجد الآلام! بها نتشبّه بموته.] لكننا لا نقدر أن ندخل هذا الطريق بأنفسنا، لذا يؤكّد لنا السيِّد أنه اختارنا (يو 15: 16)، وكما يقول *القدّيس يوحنا الذهبي الفم:* [الفضل هنا هو لصاحب الدعوة، وما على المدعوّين إلاّ الطاعة .] كما يقول: [لا نقدر أن نجري في طريق الله إلاّ محمولين على أجنحة الروح.] [الذين يعاقبون فمن أجل العدالة، أمّا الذين يكلّلون فمن أجل النعمة. فلو أنهم مارسوا ألف عمل صالح إنّما يتمتّعون بالسماء والملكوت مقابل هذه الأعمال الصغيرة لأجل حرّية النعمة، فيرتفعون إلى ما لا يقاس.] ​ 





> بل ان يسوع يعلن خضوعه للاب خضوع تام ونجد هذا فى رسالة بولس الاولى لاهل كورنثس 15-28 "ومتى اخضع له الكل فحينئذ الابن نفسه ايضا سيخضع للذي اخضع له الكل كي يكون الله الكل في الكل" ومتى سيكون هذا الخضوع سيكون يوم الدينونة اى بعد ان يكون دوره الخاص بالفداء والصلب-كما تدعون-قد انتهى فكيف يخضع الابن وقتها للاب وهو الله هل الله يخضع لاحد
> تتسال وتقول كيف يامر يسوع ان يكرمه الناس كما يكرمون الاب وكيف يقول من لا يكرم الابن لا يكرم الاب


 

ماذا يعني يخضع الابن، ويصير اللَّه هو الكل في الكل. صار كلمة اللَّه المتجسد الذي هو واحد مع أبيه ومساوٍ له في ذات الجوهر إنسانًا، لكي يكون وسيطًا بين اللَّه والناس. الآن إذ انتهي دور الوساطة فلا يعود يشفع عن أناسٍ جدد كإنسانٍ يخضع للآب، فهو رأس الكنيسة. *خضوع الابن هنا ليس كخضوع الخليقة، إنما خضوع ذاك الذي هو واحد معه ومساوٍ له في ذات الجوهر*. فالابن الذي قام بدور الوسيط وقدم نفسه ذبيحة حب عن البشرية وصار رأسًا للكنيسة يعلن خضوعه للآب كتكريمٍ متبادل فيما بينهما. فالابن يكرم الآب، كما أن الآب يكرم الابن. والكل يكرمون الابن كما يكرمون الآب (يو 5: 22- 23 ؛ عب 1: 6).
خضوع الاقنوم الثاني للأقنوم الأول ليس كمن هو أقل منه، إنما إذ قبل أن يتجسد ويموت ثم يقوم كرأس وبكر الراقدين يخضع للآب باسم الكنيسة كلها ولحسابها. هذا لا يعني انفصال اللاهوت عن الناسوت، فإنه مع إشراق بهاء اللاهوت الكامل علي الناسوت يخضع الابن.
v لماذا يتحدث بولس عن خضوع الابن للآب عندما انتهى من الحديث عن خضوع كل شيء للمسيح؟ 
يتحدث الرسول بطريقة عندما يتكلم عن اللاهوت وحده, وبطريقة أخرى عندما يتكلم عن التدبير الإلهي. كمثال إذ وضع النص الخاص بتجسد ربنا لا يعود يخشى بولس من الحديث عن أعماله المتواضعة الكثيرة, فإن هذه ليست غير لائقة بالمسيح المتجسد, حتى وإن بدت واضحة أنها لا يمكن أن تنطبق على اللَّه.
في النص الحالي عن أي الأمرين يتحدث؟ 
إذ أشار إلى موت المسيح وقيامته، وكلاهما لا ينطبقان على اللَّه فمن الواضح أنه يتحدث عن التدبير الإلهي للتجسد, الذي فيه خضع الابن للآب بإرادته. ولكن لاحظ أنه قدم تصحيحًا بقوله أن الذي أخضع كل شيء له قد استثنى نفسه من هذا الكل. هذا يعني أنه يذكرنا بأن المسيح الكلمة هو اللَّه الحقيقى.​
*القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم​*
v بهذا فإنه قد أكمل العمل الذي أعطي له، وهو أن يكون اللَّه الكل في الكل.​
*العلامة أوريجينوس​*
v إنه يود أن تُفهم رؤية شكله (كمتجسد) عندما كل الخليقة معًا مع ذاك الشكل الذي به صار ابن اللَّه الإنسان يخضع للَّه. بهذا الشكل الابن نفسه يخضع لذاك الذي أخضع كل الاشياء له, فيكون اللَّه هو الكل في الكل.​
*القديس أغسطينوس​*

*ثانيًا: الخضوع لا يقلل من شأن الابن​*
v لم يفقد الابن شيئًا عندما يمنح الكل, كما أنه لم يفقد شيئًا عندما يتسلم الآب المُلك, ولا الآب يفقد شيئًا عندما يعطى ما له للابن. ​
*القديس أمبروسيوس​*
v خضوع المسيح للآب ليس كخضوعنا نحن للابن, فإن خضوعنا هو اعتماد عليه وليس اتحاد المتساويين.​
*أمبروسياستر​*

v كما أن الابن يُخضع الكل للآب, هكذا يفعل الآب للابن, واحد بعمله والآخر بمسرته.​
*القديس غريغوريوس النزنيزي​*

*ثالثًا: قيل هذا بسببنا​*
مادمنا في العالم لا نبلغ الكمال كما ينبغي لهذا، يُقال حتى القديسون لا يدركون بالكامل أن اللَّه هو الكل في الكل. أو بمعني أدق لا يتحقق فيهم هذا بالكامل ماداموا في الجسد في هذا العالم، حتى متى حلت القيامة يتحقق فيهم هذا، فيشعر كل واحدٍ منهم أن اللَّه هو الكل بالنسبة له!
هنا لا يقول: "يصير الآب هو الكل في الكل"، لأنه إذ يتمتع المؤمنون بالمكافأة الأبدية لا يعودوا يتطلعوا إلى كل أقنوم بأن له عمل خاص، فإن الآب الذي وضع خطة الخلاص والابن الذي قدم حياته ذبيحة حب لخلاصنا، والروح القدس الذي وهبنا الشركة لكي نتمتع بالاتحاد مع اللَّه ونحمل أيقونة الكلمة المتجسد... الآن كل هذه الأعمال الإلهية قد تحققت، فنقف لنري اللَّه "الثالوث القدوس".​
*v مادمت أنا غير خاضع للآب, لا يُقال أنه هو خاضع للآب. ​*ليس أنه هو محتاج أن يخضع أمام الآب, وإنما من أجلي إذ لم يتم بعد عمله هذا لذلك قيل أنه لم يخضع بعـد, "*لأننا نحن جسد المسيح وأعضاؤه*" 

(1 كو 12 : 27) .
v مثل هؤلاء (الهراطقة) لا يفهمون أن خضوع المسيح للآب يعلن عنىطوباوية كمالنا ويظهر تكليل المجد الذي للعمل الذي يتعهد به.​
*العلامة أوريجينوس​*
v سيصير اللَّه الكل في الكل في كل شخص بطريقة بها أن كل شيء مما يشعر به الفكر العاقل أو يفهمه أو يفكر فيه سيصير للَّه. عندما يتطهر من كل سحابة الشر, لا يعود الفكر يشعر بشيء آخر غير اللَّه أو بجانب اللَّه. هذا الفكر يفكر في اللَّه ويرى اللَّه ويقتنى اللَّه, فيصير اللَّه هو وسيلة كل حركاته وقياسه. بهذا يصير اللَّه هو الكل في الكل.​
*العلامة أوريجينوس​*
v يصير اللَّه الكل في الكل عندما لا نعود بعد نكون مثل الآن نحمل كمًا من الدوافع والعواطف, مع قليل أو لا شيء من اللَّه فينا, بل نكون بالكامل مثل اللَّه, فنفسح المجال للَّه, وله وحده. 
هذا هو النضوج الذي نسرع إليه.​
*القديس غريغوريوس النزنيزى​*
v يصير اللَّه كل شيء في الكل, *فلا تكون فقط الحكمة في سليمان، ووداعة الروح في داود, والغيرة في إيليا وفينحاس, والإيمان في إبراهيم, والحب الكامل في بطرس، وغيرة الكرازة في الإناء المختار (بولس) وفضيلتان أو ثلاثة في آخرين... بل يكون اللَّه بالكامل في الكل*. كل عدد القديسين سيتمجدون في كل خورس الفضائل, ويكون اللَّه كل شيء في الكل.​
*القديس جيروم​*
v سيسكن شعب اللَّه في هذا البيت أبديًا مع إلههم وفي إلههم, واللَّه يسكن مع شعبه وفي شعبه, فيملأ اللَّه شعبه, ويمتلئ شعبه به، حتى يصير اللَّه الكل في الكل, اللَّه نفسه هو مكافأتهم في السلام كما كان هو قوتهم في المعركة!​
*القديس أغسطينوس​*
v "لتكن مشيئتك كما في السماء كذلك على الأرض". هذا هو ملكوت اللَّه، حيث لا تنتصر إرادة على مشيئة اللَّه، سواء في السماء أو على الأرض، عند ما يكون اللَّه هو موجه الكل إلى النهاية، وهو الحي، وهو العامل، وهو المالك، وهو كل شيء، حتى كما يقول الرسول: "يكون اللَّه هو الكل في الكل".​
*الأب بطرس خريسولوجوس​*
v اللَّه واهب الفضيلة وسيكون هو نفسه مكافأتها، فإنه ليس أعظم ولا أفضل من أن يعد اللَّه بإعطائه ذاته. ماذا تعني كلمته بالنبي: "*أكون لكم إلهًا وتكونون لي شعبًا*" (لا 12:26) إلا أكون لكم كفايتكم، أصير أنا الكل لما يشتهيه الإنسان بطريقة مكرمة، حياته وصحته وقوته وغناه ومجده وكرامته وسلامه وكل الأشياء؟ 
هذا هو التفسير السليم لقول الرسول: إن اللَّه يكون الكل في الكل [28]. سيكون نهاية كل رغباتنا التي ستُرى بلا نهاية، ويُحب بلا حدود ويُسبّح بلا ملل. هذا التدفق للحب والخدمة ستكون الحياة الأبدية عينها المقدّمة للكل.
v سيعيد لك جسدك حتى كمال عدد شعرك، ويقيمك مع الملائكة إلى الأبد حيث لا تحتاج بعد إلى يده المؤدبة، إنما تمتلكك مراحمه الفائقة. فإن اللَّه سيكون "*الكل في الكل*"، فلا نعود نتذوق بعد عدم السعادة. *سيكون إلهنا نفسه راعينا؛ إلهنا ذاته كأسنا، إلهنا هو مجدنا، إلهنا يصير غنانا. أي شيء بعد تحتاج إليه؟ هو وحده يصير كل شيء بالنسبة لك*.
v في السماء لا يكون لنا خبرة الاحتياج, بهذا نكون سعداء. سنكون مكتفين وذلك باللَّه. سيكون بالنسبة لنا كل الأشياء التي نتطلع هنا إليها أنها ذات قيمة عظيمة.​
*القديس أغسطينوس​*
v كما يقول الرسول أن اللَّه سيكون "*الكل في الكل*". يبدو لي أن هذا النطق يؤكد بوضوح الفكرة التي وصلنا إليها، إذ تعني أن *اللَّه سيكون عوض كل الأشياء*، الكل في الكل. بينما حياتنا الحاضرة تحمل أنشطة متنوعة في أشكال كثيرة، والأشياء التي نرتبط بها متعددة مثل الزمن والهواء والموقع والطعام والشراب وأشعة الشمس وضروريات الحياة الأخرى. مع كثرتها لكن ليس شيء منها هو اللَّه... أما الحالة المطوّبة التي نترجّاها فإنها لا تعتاز إلى شيء من كل هذا، *فسيكون الكائن الإلهي هو الكل، وعوض الكل بالنسبة لنا*، مقدمًا نفسه ليشبع كل احتياجاتنا. واضح أيضًا من الكتاب المقدس أن اللَّه يصير لمن يستحق ذلك الحقيقة والمسكن والملبس والطعام والشراب والنور والغنى والسلطة وسيكون الكل في الكل. يبدو لي أن الكتاب المقدس يعلمنا هنا زوال الشر تمامًا. فإنه إذ يكون اللَّه في كل الأشياء، فواضح أن الشر لا يعود يرتبط بها. فإنه إذا افترض أحد وجود الشر، كيف يؤمن بأن اللَّه يصير الكل في الكل؟​
*القديس غريغوريوس أسقف نيصص ​*
v يلزمنا ألا ننسحب من جهادنا في السهر بسبب اليأس الخطير لأن "*الآن ملكوت اللَّه يُغصَب والغاصبون يختطفونهُ"* (مت12:11). فلا يمكن نوال فضيلة بغير جهادٍ، ولا يمكن ضبط العقل بغير حزن قلبي عميق، لأن "*الإنسان مولود للمشقَّة*" (أي 7:5). ومن أجل الوصول "*إلى إنسان كامل، إلى قياس قامة مِلْءِ المسيح*" (أف 13:4). يلزمنا أن نكون علي الدوام في جهاد عظيم مع عناية لانهائية. لا يمكن لأي إنسان أن يصل إلى ملء هذا القياس إنما من يأخذ هذا القياس في اعتباره مقدمًا، ويتدرب عليه من الآن، ويتذوقه هنا في العالم، تكون له علامة العضوية الثمينة للمسيح، ويملك وهو في هذا الجسد على عربون هذا الاتحاد الكامل بجسد المسيح، ويكون له اشتياق وعطش إلى أمرٍ واحدٍ جاعلاً ليس فقط أعماله بل وأفكاره متجهة إلى أمرٍ واحدٍ وهو أن يحفظ الآن وعلى الدوام عربون الحياة المقبلة الطوباوية التي للقديسين، أي أن *"يكون اللَّه الكل في الكل" *(1 كو28:15).​
*الأب سيرينوس​*
v رغب ربنا في أن يؤسس هذه (الخلوة الروحية)، تاركًا لنا مثالاً... فإذ هو ينبوع القداسة الذي لا يُنتهك، وليس محتاجًا إلى عون خارجي، ولا إلى مساعدة الوحدة (الخلوة)، لأن كمال نقاوته لا يمكن أن تتأثر بالجماهير، ولا تتلوث من مخالطته للبشر، بل هو الذي يقدس ويطهر الأمور الدنسة، ومع ذلك نجده يعتزل في الجبل وحده للصلاة. باعتزاله يعلمنا أننا إن رغبنا في الاقتراب من اللَّه بمحبة صادرة *عن قلب نقي بلا دنس، يلزمنا أن ننسحب من كل اضطرابات الجموع، حتى تتدرب نفوسنا، ونحن بعد في الجسد، على تذوق السعادة الموعود بها للقديسين،* وهي أن "*يكون اللَّه هو الكل في الكل*" (1 كو 28:15) .​
*الأب اسحق​*
v إننا لا نرى أن المسيح نفسه صنع بعد الكل في الكل (1 كو 28:15) كما يقول بولس الرسول حتى نكتشف المسيح شيئًا فشيئًا في الكل، لأنه قيل عنه: "*ومنه أنتم بالمسيح يسوع الذي صار لنا حكمة من اللَّه وبرًا وقداسةً وفداء*" (1 كو 30:1). بالتالي نجد فيه الحكمة، ومرة أخرى البرّ، وأخرى القداسة، ومرة أخرى الحنان، وأخرى الوداعة، وأخرى التواضع أو طول الأناة. فالمسيح (المُعلن في قديسيه) في وقتنا الحاضر مُقسَّم عضوًا بعضوٍ بين الآباء القديسين، لكن حينما يوجد الجميع في وحدة الإيمان والفضيلة يكون "*إنسانًا كاملاً*" (أف 13:4)، مكمِّلاً جسده الواحد بأوصال واختصاصات كل أعضائه*. وسيأتي الوقت حينما يكون اللَّه هو "الكل في الكل"، لأن اللَّه الآن "في الكل" -كما سبق أن ذكرنا- بواسطة الفضائل، لكنه ليس الكل في الكل لأنهم ليسوا في ملء كمالهم*.​
*القديس يوحنا كاسيان​*

*الثالوث القدوس هو الكل في الكل ​*
بقوله "*اللَّه الكل في الكل*" يعلن أن الثالوث القدوس هو الكل في الكل، فقد قيل عن المسيح أنه الكل في الكل (كو 3: 11؛ زك 14: 9). يري كثير من الدارسين أن تعبير "*يكون اللَّه الكل في الكل*" لا يشير إلى الآب وحده بل اللاهوت الخاص بالثالوث القدوس دون الإشارة إلى أقنومية كل واحدٍ منهم.​ 




> اولا المؤمن الصادق يكرم انبياء الرب جميعا فهو كما يحترم الاب ويقدسه لابد ان يحترم الانبياء الذى ارسلهم ولا يسبهم او يحقر من شانهم فمن يحترم الرسول ويكرمه كانه اكرم الراسل نفسه ثم انه يقول نفس الشئ عن التلاميذ فى متى 10-40 "من يقبلكم يقبلني ومن يقبلني يقبل الذي ارسلني" اذن من يقبل التلاميذ كانه قبل المسيح و بالمثل من اكرم يسوع كانه اكرم الاب


 
محاولة بائسة, اذ المسيح يتكلم عن القبول و الكهنوتية و لا علاقة للموضوع بالتكريم, فكلامك كله ساقط و بلا دليل, فكيف تأول القبول بالكرامة؟

عجبي!





> تستشهد بقول يسوع انا والاب واحد وتعتقد انهم واحد فى الجوهر اى شخص واحد وانا اقول لك ليس هذا ليس صحيحا فالوحدة هنا هى وحدة الهدف والتعاليم




اولا, انك تناسيت النص التالي لانه لا رد لك عليه
" قَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ:«أَنَا مَعَكُمْ زَمَانًا هذِهِ مُدَّتُهُ وَلَمْ تَعْرِفْنِي يَا فِيلُبُّسُ! اَلَّذِي رَآنِي فَقَدْ رَأَى الآبَ، فَكَيْفَ تَقُولُ أَنْتَ: أَرِنَا الآبَ؟" يوحنا 9:14

و ثانيا فسرت النص على هواك من جديد

و قد اقتطفت النص لتعطي معنى اخر فلنلاحظ عدم امانتك:

30أنا والآبُ واحِدٌ«.
31وجاءَ اليَهودُ بِحجارَةٍ ليَرجُموه. 32فقالَ لهُم يسوعُ: «أرَيتُكُم كثيرًا مِنَ الأعمالِ الصالِحَةِ مِنْ عِندِ الآبِ، فلأيِّ عمَلٍ مِنها تَرجُموني؟«
33أجابَهُ اليَهودُ: «لا نَرجُمُكَ لأيِّ عمَلٍ صالِـحِ عَمِلتَ، بل لِتَجديفِكَ. فما أنتَ إلاّ إنسانِ، لكِنَّكَ جَعلتَ نَفسَكَ إلهًا«.

اذ ارادوا رجمه لانه عادل نفس بالله, و هذا من العدد الذي بعده مباشرة!
فالوحدة التي اعلنها هي وحدة الجوهر لذلك ارادوا رجمه, فهل يرجمون شخصا لانه اعلن وحدة الهدف و التعاليم؟



​


> تستشهد بقول يسوع لفيلبس من رانى فقد راى الاب كما جاء فى يوحنا 14-8 "قال له فيلبس يا سيد أرنا الآب وكفانا. 9 قال له يسوع انا معكم زمانا هذه مدته ولم تعرفني يا فيلبس.الذي رآني فقد رأى الآب فكيف تقول انت أرنا الآب"
> اولا لابد ان نتفق على شئ وهو انه لا احد رأى الاب ولا يستطيع احد ان يراه وهذا موجود فى يوحنا 5-37 " والآب نفسه الذي ارسلني يشهد لي.لم تسمعوا صوته قط ولا ابصرتم هيئته" اذن الاب لا يراه احد لماذا لان هذا هو الاختبار الذى وضع به البشر ان يؤمنوا به بدون ان يروه يجب ان تؤمن بالغيب بدون ان ترى الله حتى تكون لك الحياة الابدية والان فيلبس يطلب ان يرى الاب كأنه يريد ان يرى اسئلة الامتحان قبل ان يدخل الى قاعة الامتحان ويبدا الامتحان فعليا لهذا يستنكر يسوع هذا ويقول كل هذا انا معكم ولا تعرف ومازلت تطلب ان ترى الاب من يرانى ويستمع لتعاليمى ووصاياى فكأنه رأى الاب نفسه ولو كان يسوع هو الاب فعلا لكان قال له يا فيلبس انا الاب الذى تطلب رؤيته او قال له انا الاب المتجسد


 
كان الاجدر بك ان تقرأ النص كاملا

7لَو كُنتُم عَرَفْتُموني لَعَرَفْتُم أبـي أيضًا. ومِنَ الآنَ أنتُم تَعرِفونَهُ، ورأَيتُموهُ«.
8فقالَ لَه فيلبُّسُ: «يا سيِّدُ، أرِنا الآبَ وكَفانا«. 9فقالَ لَه يَسوعُ: «أنا مَعكُم كُلَ هذا الوَقتِ، وما عَرَفتَني بَعدُ يا فيلبُّسُ؟ مَنْ رآني رأى الآبَ، فكيفَ تَقولُ: أرِنا الآبَ؟ 10ألا تُؤمِنُ بأنِّي في الآبِ وأنَّ الآبَ فيَّ؟ الكلامُ الذي أقولُهُ لا أقولُهُ مِنْ عِندي، والأعمالُ التي أعمَلُها يَعمَلُها الآبُ الذي هوَ فيَّ. 11صدِّقوني إذا قُلتُ: أنا في الآبِ والآبُ فيَّ، 







إنها كلمات عتاب صادرة من السيد المسيح الذي تعَّرف عليه كثير من الآباء والأنبياء من خلال الرموز والظلال، واشتهوا أن يروه ويرتبطوا به. كان هو كل رجائهم. ولكن للأسف فإن التلاميذ وقد عاشوا مع السيد ورافقوه في خدمته، بل في رحلاته، وأحيانًا في خلواته، وقد حان وقت رحيله من العالم، لم يعرفوه بعد كما ينبغي.
يشتهي السيد المسيح أن يتعرف عليه كل المؤمنين ليدركوا حقوقهم فيه. وهذا هو موضوع صلوات الرسل أنفسهم من جهة البشرية. وكما كتب القديس بولس إلى أهل أفسس: "لا أزال شاكرًا لأجلكم، ذاكرًا إياكم في صلواتي، كي يعطيكم إله ربنا... لتعلموا نحونا، نحن المؤمنين، حسب عمل شدة قوته الذي عمله في المسيح، إذ أقامه من الأموات، وأجلسه عن يمينه في السماويات" (أف ١: ١٦-٢٠).
أما قوله: "*من الآن تعرفونه، وقد رأيتموه*" (٧) فيقصد بالآن ساعة الصليب. خلال بغض العالم للمسيح، وصلب السيد المسيح لمحبة العالم في مؤمنيه، يُعرف الآب الكلي الحب، ويراه المؤمنون في الابن المصلوب القائم من الأموات. ساعة الصليب هي فرصة إلهية مقدمة للمؤمنين لكي يتعرفوا على الآب ويروه، لأنهم بالصليب يدخلون إلى المصالحة معه، ويتمتعون بالاستقرار في حضنه.
من يعرف المسيح بحق يدرك أنه الابن، الله السماوي، مملكته ليست من هذا العالم، نزل من السماء ويصعد إليها بكونه في حضن الآب. فمن يبلغه يبلغ الأحضان الإلهية للآب، ويتعرف على شخصه وأسراره.
لاحظ *القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم* وغيره من الآباء أن السيد المسيح يقول تارة بأنهم رأوه وعرفوه، وتارة أنهم رأوه ولم يعرفوه، وأخرى أنهم لم يروه ولا يعرفوه، فهل في هذا تناقض؟ يميز القديس بين رؤية الابن خلال الجسد وحده حيث يلمسونه بأيديهم الجسدية ويرونه بأعينهم الجسمانية دون رؤية جوهره وعدم إدراك لاهوته وبهاء مجده؛ هؤلاء يرونه ولا يرونه، وفي نفس الوقت لا يعرفونه. *حتى التلاميذ رأوه والتصقوا به، لكن إلي لحظات صعوده وحلول روحه القدوس لم يكونوا قادرين على إدراك لاهوته كما يليق. هكذا يمكن للإنسان أن يعرفه ولا يعرفه؛ فيعرفه دون إدراك المعرفة الحقيقية لشخصه.*​

من يرى حقيقة الابن ويتعرف على شخصه كما يليق يرى الآب ويتعرف عليه.
v إنه لا يناقض نفسه؛ حقا لقد عرفوه، ولكن ليس كما كان ينبغي. لقد عرفوا الله، لكنهم لم يكونوا بعد قد عرفوا الآب. فإنه بعد ذلك إذ حل الروح القدس عليهم عمل فيهم مقدمًا لهم كل معرفة. 
ما قاله هو هكذا: "إن عرفتم جوهري ورتبتي تعرفون أيضًا جوهر الآب ورتبته. *ستعرفونه وترونه بواسطتي*". يقصد بالرؤية المعرفة بالإدراك الذهني، فإن هؤلاء الذين يُرون يمكن أن نراهم ولا نعرفهم، أما الذين يُعرفون لا نقدر أن نعرفهم ولا نعرفهم. لذلك يقول: "*وترونه*"، كما يقال: "يُرى بواسطة الملائكة" (1 تي 3: 16). أما ذات الجوهر فلا يُرى، ومع هذا يقال أنه يُرى، أي قدر ما يستطيعون أن يروا. ​
*قيلت هذه الكلمات لكي تتعلموا أن الذين يرونه يعرفون من ولده. لكنهم لم يروه في جوهره غير المحتجب، إنما رأوه في ثوب جسده. ​*
إنه يود في كل موضع أن *يضع الرؤية موضع المعرفة*، كما يقول: "طوبى للأنقياء القلب لأنهم يعاينون الله" (مت 5: 8). يعني بالأنقياء الذين تحرروا ليس من الزنا وحده، بل ومن كل الخطايا، لأن كل خطية تجلب دنسًا للنفس.​
*القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم​*
يعلق *القديس أغسطينوس *على الآيات (٧-١٠) بأن السيد المسيح يؤكد أن من يعرفه يعرف الآب، لأنه لا يقدر أحد أن يأتي إلى الآب إلا به. وأن السيد المسيح هنا يؤكد وحدته مع الآب، وفي نفس الوقت التمايز بين الآب والابن.​
*"قال له فيلبس:​*

*يا سيد أرنا الآب وكفانا". (8)​*
إذ تحدث السيد المسيح عن الآب اشتاق فيلبس أن يراه، لكنه لم يكن بعد قادرًا. ​
*أولاً​*: لأنه أراد رؤية اللاهوت حسيًا، يراه بالعين الجسدية كما يرى المسيح.​

*ثانيًا​*: سرّ عجزه عن الرؤية هو عدم رؤيته لحقيقة المسيح نفسه، يراه حسب الجسد دون أن يدرك لاهوته. ​

*وأخيرًا​*: عدم إدراكه الوحدة الفريدة بين الآب والابن في ذات الجوهر، لذلك سأله: "*يا سيد أرنا الآب وكفانا*" (8). 

طلبة فيلبس تشبه طلبة موسى النبي الذي اشتهى أن يرى مجد الله (خر ٣٣: ١٨). حقًا رؤية الله فيها الشبع والكفاية، وهي طلبة تفرح قلب الله، لكن الخطأ في طلبة فيلبس هو تجاهله لوحدانية الابن مع الآب، لأنه لم يتمتع بالتجلي مثل بطرس ويعقوب ويوحنا. وعدم إدراكه أنه حتى تلك اللحظات لم يعرف المسيح كما ينبغي ولا رأي جوهر لاهوته.
v قلب فيلبس النظام وقال: "*أرنا الآب*"، كمن قد عرف المسيح تمامًا. أما المسيح فوضعه في الطريق المستقيم، حاثًا إياه أن يقتني معرفة الآب من خلاله، بينما أراد فيلبس أن يراه بعينيه الجسديتين. ربما لأنه سمع عن الأنبياء أنهم رأوا الله. لكن هذه الحالات كانت من قبيل التنازل، لذلك يقول المسيح: "الله لم يره أحد قط" (1: 18)، مرة أخري: "كل من سمع وتعلم يقبل إليّ" (6: 45). "لم تسمعوا صوته قط، ولا أبصرتم هيئته" (5: 37). وفي العهد القديم: "لا يرى إنسان وجهي ويعيش" (خر 33: 20). 
ماذا يقول المسيح؟ "*أنا معكم زمانًا هذه مدته ولم تعرفني يا فيلبس؟"* لم يقل له: "ولم تراني" بل قال: "*ولم تعرفني*". 
ربما يسأل فيلبس:" لماذا أرغب في أن أتعلم عنك؟ الآن أنا أطلب أن أري أباك، وأنت تقول لي لم تعرفني؟" أية علاقة بين هذا وبين السؤال؟ بالتأكيد العلاقة وثيقة جدًا، فإن كان هذا هو الذي له الآب ومازال هو الابن فإنه من خلاله يعرف الذي ولده. فمن أجل التمييز بين الأقنومين يقول: "*من رآني فقد رأي الآب*"، لئلا يظن أحد أن الآب نفسه هو الابن بعينه. 
لماذا لم يجبه: أنت تطلب أمورًا مستحيلة لا يُسمح بها لإنسان، وإنما هي ممكنة لي وحدي؟ لأن فيلبس قال: "*وكفانا*"، فمع معرفته للمسيح أظهر له أنه لم يره. بالتأكيد لو أنه عرف الآب، لكان قادرًا أن يعرف الابن، لهذا يقول: "من رآني فقد رأي الآب"... وكأنه يقول له: "ليس ممكنًا أن تراني أو ترى الآب". لأن فيلبس فكر في المعرفة حسب الرؤية، وإذ فكر هكذا ظن أنه رأى الابن، فأراد بنفس الطريقة أن يرى الآب، لكن يسوع أظهر له أنه لم يرَ الابن نفسه. 
وإن أراد أحد أن يدعو المعرفة رؤية فلا أعارضه، إذ يقول المسيح: "لأن من يعرفني يعرف الآب". لكنه لم يقل هذا، إنما أراد أن يعلن عن الشركة في الجوهر: من يعرف جوهره يعرف جوهر الآب أيضًا. هل يتحدث هنا عن حكمة الآب؟ هل عن صلاحه؟ ليس هكذا، وإنما ما هو الله عليه، ذات جوهره... بحق انتهره قائلاً: "*أنا معكم زمانًا هذه مدته؟*" لقد تمتعت بمثل هذا التعليم، ورأيت المعجزات التي فعلتها بسلطان، وكل ما يخص اللاهوت، التي يفعلها الآب وحده من غفران للخطايا وإعلان عن الأسرار الخفية وإقامةٍ من الموت وخلقة من التراب ولم تعرفني؟ إذ التحق بالجسد لهذا يقول: "ألم تعرفني؟" إنك ترى الآب، فلا تطلب ترى ما هو أكثر، ففيه تراني. إن رأيتني لا تكون محبًا للاستطلاع أكثر، لأنك تعرفه فيّ أيضًا.
v "ألست تؤمن إني أنا في الآب، والآب فيّ؟" بمعنى: إني أُري في ذات الجوهر. "*الكلام الذي أكلمكم به لست أتكلم به من نفسي، لكن الآب الحال فيّ هو يعمل الأعمال*" (10) كيف يبدأ بالكلام ويأتي إلي الأعمال؟ لأنه كان يلزم طبيعيًا أن يقول: "الآب هو يتكلم الكلام"، لكنه هنا وضع الأمرين معًا التعليم والمعجزات. وربما قال هذا لأن الكلام هو أيضًا كان أعمالاً. فكيف يعمل الآب كلاهما؟ يقول في موضع آخر: "إن كنت لست أعمل أعمال أبي فلا تؤمنوا" (10: 37)، فكيف يقول هنا أن الآب هو يعملها؟ ليظهر نفس الشيء أنه لا يوجد فاصل بين الآب والابن. ما قاله هو هذا: "لا يعمل الآب في طريق، وأنا في طريق آخر". كما يقول في موضع آخر: "أبي يعمل حتى الآن، وأنا أعمل" (5: 17)،مظهرًا في العبارة الأولي عدم الاختلاف في العمل بين الآب والابن، وفي الثانية الهوية للآب والابن.​
*القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم​*

*"قال له يسوع:​*

*أنا معكم زمانًا هذه مدته، ولم تعرفني يا فيلبس؟ ​*

*الذي رأني فقد رأى الآب، ​*

*فكيف تقول أنت ارنا الآب؟" (9)​*
في عتابه لفيلبس بل ولكل التلاميذ يقول السيد: "*أنا معكم*"، ولم يقل: "أنتم معي". فقد نزل إلينا وحلَّ بيننا، فمن جانبه جاء إلينا خلال مبادرة حبه. بقي لنا أن تستنير أعيننا الداخلية ونتقدم نحوه، لنصير نحن معه كما هو معنا. هو نزل إلينا لكي بروحه نصعد إليه.
إنه معهم ليس خلال رؤية سريعة إلى دقائق أو ساعات كما أعلن عن نفسه قديمًا للأنبياء خلال الرؤى والإعلانات والأحلام، إنما جاء وحلَّ بينهم، وعاش في وسطهم "*زمانًا هذه مدته*"، لهذا كان يليق بهم أن يروه كما ينبغي فيروا الآب، ويدركوه، ويتحدوا معه في المسيح يسوع. من رأى المسيح حقًا يرى الآب!
هل يمكن لخليقةٍ ما في السماء أو على الأرض أن تتجاسر وتنطق بهذا؟ مستحيل! لقد حسب السيد المسيح أن من رآه فقد رأى الآب، وذلك إن اكتشف حقيقة السيد. لهذا عاتب السيد المسيح فيلبس، لأنه لم يعرفه بعد عشرة دامت حوالي ثلاث سنوات. إنه لم يلمه لأنه يشتهي رؤية الآب، وإنما لأنه لم يدرك من هو المسيح، وبالتالي لم يستطع طوال هذه المدة أن يتمتع برؤية الآب. لم يدرك أن ملء اللاهوت في المسيح جسديًا (١ كو ٢: ٩)، فالآب هو فيه في كمال لاهوته. ما يعمله السيد المسيح يشترك فيه الآب بكونه العمل الإلهي الواحد.
v أما تؤمن إني أنا في الآب، والآب فيّ؟ نعم من يتطلع إلى الابن يرى الآب في صورة. لاحظ أي نوع من الصور يتحدث عنها. إنه الحق والبرّ وقوة اللَّه، ليس أخرسًا لأنه الكلمة، وليس بلا إحساس لأنه الحكمة، وليس باطلاً وغبيًا لأنه القوة، وليس بلا حياة لأنه الحياة، ليس ميتًا لأنه القيامة.
v في الكنيسة اعرف صورة واحدة، صورة الله غير المنظور التي قال عنها الله: "وصنع الإنسان على صورتنا"... (تك 1: 26). تلك الصورة التي كُتب عنها أن المسيح "بهاء المجد ورسم أقنومه" (راجع عب 1: 3). في هذه الصورة أدرك الآب، كما يقول الرب يسوع نفسه: "من رآني فقط رأى الآب". لأن هذه الصورة غير منفصلة عن الآب، والتي هي بالحق تعلمني وحدة الثالوث، إذ يقول: "أنا والآب واحد" (10: 30) وأيضًا: "كل ما للآب فهو لي" (16: 15). وأيضًا عن الروح القدس يُقال أن الروح هو روح المسيح، كما هو مكتوب: "يأخذ مما لي ويخبركم" (16: 14).​
*القديس أمبروسيوس ​*
v من يتأهل للتطلع إلى ربوبية الابن ينعم بربوبية الآب. هذا الكلام ليس من عندي، بل هي كلمات الابن الوحيد القائل: "*أنا معكم زمانًا هذه مدته ولم تعرفني يا فيلبس؟ الذي رآني فقد رأى الآب*". وباختصار لا تفصلهما، ولا تصنع تشويشًا.
لا تقل قط أن الابن غريب عن الآب، ولا تقبل القائلين إن الآب في وقت ما الآب، وفي وقت آخر هو الابن. فإن هذه العبارة غريبة وجاحدة وليست من تعاليم الكنيسة. لكن الآب بولادته الابن بقي الآب ولم يتغير، ولد الحكمة ولم يفقد الحكمة. ولد القوة دون أن يصير ضعيفًا. ولد اللَّه ولم يخسر ربوبيته. لم يفقد شيئًا بالنقص أو التغير، ولا المولود ناقص في شيء. 
كامل هو الوالد، وكامل هو المولود. 
اللَّه هو الوالد، اللَّه هو المولود، اللَّه من اللّه، ولكنه يُدعى الآب إلهه دون أن يخجل من القول: "أصعد إلى أبي وأبيكم، وإلهي وإلهكم" (يو 17:20).​
*القديس كيرلس الأورشليمي ​*
يعبر *القديس غريغوريوس النزينزي* عن سرّ انجذابه إلى الثالوث الذي كرز به بين شعبه، بينما لمدة طويلة قد حُرم الثالوث من الكرازة به بين الشعب، وإن كان ليس تمامًا.
v ليقودني الكلمة الإلهي في نهاية حياة مملوءة بالدموع إلى المسكن غير المتغير، حيث يوجد ثالوثي، وبهاء سموه المجتمع، ظلال الثالوث تمجدني.​
*القديس غريغوريوس النزينزي​*
v بالحق انتهر السيد التلميذ، إذ رأى ما في قلب السائل. إن كان الآب بنوعٍ ما أفضل من الابن، حتى أن فيلبس أراد أن يعرف الآب، بهذا لم يعرف الابن، إذ ظن أنه أقل من الآب. فلكي يُصحح مثل هذا المفهوم قيل: "*الذي رآني رأى الآب، فيكف تقول أنت أرنا الآب؟*" (9)... لماذا تود أن تكتشف وجود مسافة بين من هما متشابهين؟ لماذا تتوق إلى معرفة منفصلة بين من هما غير منفصلين؟ ما قاله بعد ذلك لم يكن لفيلبس وحده، بل لهم جميعًا، هذا يلزم ألا نضعه كما في زاوية، حتى يمكننا بمعونته أن نفسره بأكثر حرص.
v لم تكن بعد عينا فيلبس سليمتين بما فيه الكفاية لتنظرا الآب، وبالتالي لتنظرا الابن الذي هو مساوٍ للآب. هكذا قام يسوع المسيح بشفائه بأدوية ومراهم الإيمان ليقوي عيني ذهنه اللتين كانتا بعد ضعيفتين وعاجزتين عن رؤية نورٍ عظيمٍ كهذا. وقال له: أما تؤمن إني في الآب، والآب فيَّ؟" ليت ذاك العاجز عن أن يرى ما سيظهره له الرب يومًا ما ألا يطلب أن يرى بل أن يؤمن. ليؤمن أولاً حتى تُشفى العينان اللتان بهما ينظر. ​
*القديس أغسطينوس​*

*"ألست تؤمن إني أنا في الآب، والآب فيّ؟​*

*الكلام الذي أكلمكم به لست أتكلم به من نفسي،​*

*لكن الآب الحال فيّ هو يعمل الأعمال". (10)​*
إذ تتحقق رؤيتنا لله في هذا العالم خلال الإيمان لا العيان، لذا يتحدث السيد المسيح هنا عن "الإيمان"، وأي إيمان؟ إيمان بأن جوهر الابن ليس مضافًا إلى الآب، إذ كل منهما في الآخر، بكونهما جوهرًا واحدًا. فمن أراد أن يرى الآب، ويتعرف عليه يلزمه أن يؤمن بالمسيح أنه "الابن الوحيد الذي في حضن الآب هو خبَّر" (يو ١: ١٨). فلا عجب إن قال: "الذي يراني يرى الذي أرسلني" (يو ١٢: ٤٥).
v لا يوجد أي اعتراض على فهم الابن أنه في الآب كما في مصدرٍ... الابن في الآب وعند الآب، ليس كمن وُجد خارجًا عنه، ولا في زمنٍ، بل في جوهر الآب مشرقًا منه، وذلك كأشعة الشمس المشرقة، وحرارة النار المتضمنة في صلبها. ففي هذين المثالين نجد شيئًا متولدًا من آخر، لكنه شريكه الدائم في الوجود معه مع عدم الانفصال عنه، فلا يوجد الواحد دون الآخر، وإنما يحفظ حالة طبيعته الحقيقية. ​
*القديس كيرلس الكبير​*
v يقول الرب الحق: "*أنا في الآب، والآب في*". بوضوح الواحد في كليته هو الآخر في كليته، فالآب ليس هو بإفراط في الابن، ولا الابن ناقص في الآب.
v نفس سمة اللاهوت تُرى في الاثنين.​
*القديس غريغوريوس أسقف نيصص​*
v لأن الآب لا يفعل شيئًا إلا بممارسة قوته وحكمته، فقد صنع كل الأشياء بحكمة، كما هو مكتوب: "بحكمة صنعتً الكل" (مز 24:104)، هكذا أيضًا لا يفعل اللَّه الكلمة شيئًا بدون شركة الآب. لا يعمل بدون الآب، بدون مشيئة الآب لا يقدم نفسه للآلام كلية القداسة، ويُذبح لأجل خلاص العالم كله (يو 16:3، 17؛ عب 10:10-12). بدون إرادة الآب لا يقوم من الأموات إلى الحياة.​
*القديس أمبروسيوس ​*

*"صدقوني إني في الآب، والآب فيّ،​*

*وإلا فصدقوني لسبب الأعمال نفسها". (11)​*
إذ يتحدث مع خاصته عن أسراره الإلهية يشهد لنفسه بنفسه، إذ سبق فقال: "وإن كنت أشهد لنفسي، فشهادتي حق" (يو ٨: ١٤). هنا لا يخاطب فيلبس وحده، بل كل التلاميذ، مقدمًا رسالة لكل مؤمنيه. يقدم السيد المسيح أعماله أيضًا شهادةً حقة لصدق كلماته، فأعماله تشهد أن السيد إنما يعمل أعمال أبيه، ويتكلم كلمات أبيه، فهي أعمال الآب والابن معًا، وكلماتهما. يقول القديس بولس عن الآب: "كلمنا في هذه الأيام الأخيرة في ابنه" (عب ١: ٢). كما يقول السيد عن نفسه: "*الكلام الذي أكلمكم به، لست أتكلم به من نفسي، لكن الآب الحال فيَّ هو يعمل الأعمال*" (11).
v يليق بكم عند سماعكم "أب" و"ابن" ألا تسألوا شيئا آخر غير تأكيد العلاقة في الجوهر، ولكن إن كان هذا غير كافٍ لكم لتأكيد الكرامة المشتركة والجوهر المشترك فتعلموا هذا من الأعمال.​
*القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم​*
v إنك ترى أن الابن هو اللَّه، فيه اللَّه الآب، إذ يقول نفس العبارة التي وردت في الإنجيل: "*إني في الآب، والابن فيَّ*". إنه لم يقل: "أنا هو الآب"، بل" الآب فيّ، وأنا في الآب". أيضًا لم يقل: "الآب وأنا هما أنا"، بل "أنا والآب واحد " حتى لا نفصل بينهما دون أن نضع خلطًا في ابن الآب.
إنهما واحد من جهة شرف وحدة اللاهوت، إذ ولد اللَّه اللَّه. هما واحد في ملكوتهما، لأن الآب لا يملك على هؤلاء، والابن على أولئك، متكبرًا على أبيه كما فعل أبشالوم، إنما ملكوت الآب هو ملكوت الابن. إنهما واحد، إذ لا يوجد بينهما اختلاف ولا انقسام، بل ما يريده الآب يريده الابن. إنهما واحد، لأن أعمال الخلقة التي للمسيح ليست غير ما للآب، إنما خالق كل الأشياء هو واحد، خلقها الآب بالابن. وكما يقول المرتل: "هو قال فكانوا، هو أمر فخلقوا" (مز 9:33؛5:148).
الابن هو اللَّه بعينه _Very God_، له *الآب فيه دون أن يصير هو الآب، لأن الآب لم يتجسد، بل الابن... الآب لم يتألم من أجلنا، بل أرسل من يتألم...*​

فليس بقصد تكريم الابن ندعوه "الآب"، ولا لتكريم الآب نتصور الابن أحد خلائقه. إنما هو أب واحد، نعبده خلال ابن واحد، دون أن نفصل العبادة بينهما.
ليعلن عن الابن الواحد، جالسًا عن يمين الآب قبل كل الدهور في العرش، ليس عن تقدم ناله في زمان بعد الآلام، بل منذ الأزل.​
*القديس كيرلس الأورشليمي​*
v بينما نحن نتكلم هو نفسه الذي لن يسحب حضرته منا يكون معلمنا.
v هل كلماته هي أعمال؟ واضح أن الأمر هكذا، لأنه بالتأكيد من يبني قريبه بما يقوله يعمل أعمالاً صالحة. 
v ينسب ما يفعله للآب الذي منه يفعل. لأن الآب ليس الله (المولود) من آخر، أما الابن هو الله المساوي حقًا للآب لكنه مولود منه. لذلك فالآب هو الله الذي ليس من الله، والنور الذي ليس من نور، بينما الابن هو إله من إله، نور من نور.​

[FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)][FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]


> [FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)][FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]لا اعرف حقا باى منطق تفكرون​


​


> [/FONT]


​


> [FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)][FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]
> 
> يقول اليهود ان من يؤمن ان الله تجسد فى انسان وعاش على الارض بين الناس هو انسان مجدف فلماذا يقولون هذا لان العهد القديم ينفى هذه الفكرة تماما وقد ورد هذا فى كثيرا من نصوص العهد القديم فمثلا فى سفر العدد 23-19 "ليس الله انسانا فيكذب.ولا ابن انسان فيندم.هل يقول ولا يفعل او يتكلم ولا يفي" اذن الرب يقرر انه ليس انسان ولا ابن انسان-كان يسوع يسمى بابن الانسان- فهو ينفى هذه الفكرة تماما
> [/FONT][/FONT]​






كلامك هذا, يدل على مدى جهلك الكبير بأيمان المسيحيين, فمن قال ان الله انسان؟ اذا قلنا نحن ان الله انسان فلنكن ملعونين, حاشا لله ان يكون انسان, فلا اعرف كيف تقول كلامك هذا, و عن اي جهل تتكمل و انت لا تعرف بماذا نؤمن اصلا!

نقصد بالتجدس, عدم تحول الله الى انسان, بل ظهور الله بهيئة جسد, كما ظهر لموسى بالعليقة و ظهر لليهود على شكل نار او سحاب, فاللح لم يتغير او يتحول, انما ظهر بطريقة تجسيدية للبشر



​خلاصة: كل النصوص التي اتيت بها هي نصوص تؤكد على الوهية المسيح, لكن حضرتك ابيت ان تأتي بالتفاسير المعتمدة و لجأت الى التفسير الشخصي, و دعنى العب نفس اللعبة معك فهاك نصوص من القرأن تثبت ان المسيح هو الله بتفسيري الشخصي


*اللهيبشر زكريا بيحيى , وعلامة نبوته تصديقهبكلمةالله : "......ان الله يبشرك بيحيى . مصدقا بكلمة من الله ..." (آل عمران 39)اذا اولى صفات يحيى انه مصدق بكلمة من الله اب لعيسى ابن مريم , انه كلمة "كائنة " من الله (الجلالان كل البشارات في القرآن تبشر بعيسى ابن مريم أنه "كلمة الله （*
*-**الله يبشر مريم مباشرة بكلمة منه :" اذا قالت الملائكة يا مريم ان الله يبشرك "بكلمة منه " اسمه المسيح ابن مريم , وجيها في الدنيا والآخرة ومن المقربين "(آلعمران45) ايضا اولى اسماء مولود مريم واول القابه التي تسمع به مريم هو انه "كلمةالله "ومريم صدقت بالمسيح وانجيله (مائدة 78):جاء في سورة التحريم في قراءة صحيحة :" ومريم ابنة عمران التي احصنت فرجها فنفخنا فيها من روحنا , وصدقت "بكلمة ربها "وكتابهوكانت من القانتين"*
*والقرآنعندما اراد ان يستجمع اوصاف والقاب المسيحليعرفبه ,يلقبه بهذا اللقب العظيم الفريد :" يا اهل الكتاب لا تغلوا في دينكم ولاتقولواعلى الله الا الحق :انما المسيح اين مريم , رسول الله , وكلمته –القاها الىمريم – وروح منه , فآمنوا بالله ورسله ولا تقولوا "ثلاثة " انتهوا , خير لكم :انمااللهاله واحد !سبحانه ان يكون له ولد , له ما في السماوات وما في الارض , وكفىباللهوكيلا , لن يستنكف المسيح ان يكون عبدا لله ولا الملائكة المقربون" (نساء 170و171)*
*"**كلمة الله " هذا اللقب الوحيد الذي خص القرآن به عيسى ابن مريم وحده , يخلق اشكالا ومشكلة في القرآن : فالقرآئن تدل على انه يختلف في مفهومه ومدلولهعمايصرح به القرآن عن عيسى ابن مريم , وهو حجر عثرة ايضا عن المفسرين , فهميتخبطونخبط عشواء في تفسيره :يرون فيه أكثر مما يقرون ولا يجهرون , ولا يفهم معنىاللقبالكامل الا بمقارنته بالانجيل الذي نقل عنه وقد سبق الى تعريف المسيح به .*
*معناهفي القرآن*
*هذااللقب الفريد في القرآن لا ننفي ان القرآن لم يعطه ايمعنى , او بمعنى آخر, لم يفسره او يشرح معناه , فالقرآن اهتم بنكران البنوة الجسديةواتخاذالله المسيح اتخاذا ابنا له,او نكران جعله الها اضافة الى امه و الله ,ولكنهقبل بنبوته ورفعه يها فوق الجميع .*
*يبدومن ترجم لمحمد, الانجيل العبراني (وهو القس ورقة بن نوفل ابن عم محمد , كما ذكرت اخبار السيرة النبوية) , لم يترجملهكتب مسيحية اخرى , ولا اطلعه على العقيدة المسيحية وفلسفتها , بل اكتفى بتلقينهالعقيدةالنصرانية الحنفية, الا ان الترجمة الحرفية للانجيل العبراني , ابقى حقيقةالمسيح , كما تؤمن به المسيحية , ظاهرة كعين الشمس , من خلال هذا اللقب الساميللمسيحبانه كلمة الله وروح منه .*
*معناهلدى المفسرين :*
*تجاهلصفة المسيحفيالقرآن المترجم, كونه كلمة الله وروح منه , ورفض محمد تأليه المسيحيين له , معجهلهالواضح لحقيقة ايمان المسيحيين الحقيقي به, وهذا يظهر في النصوص القرآنية التيلاعلاقة لها بالمصدر الانجيلي, كان سهلا ان يعلن محمد هذا الرفض في وجه اي كان ,مادامت نصال االسيوف وحوافر الخيل كانت تسبق وصول اعلانه هذا الى اي مكان.*
*ولكنهذا لم يكن حال المفسرين , فاسم المسيح "كلمة الله " كانت مشكلة لهم .*
*-**الجلالين في تفسيره آل عمران 39 :"مصدقين من الله " يقول : سمي كلمة لأنه خلقبكلمةكن ! , الا انه في آل عمران 45 يمر على التعبير دون ان يشرحه مما يدل علىتحذر , في سورة النساء 170 يمر ايضا بالاسم مرور الكرام , مكتفيا يالأشارة الأولى :" سمي كلمة الله لأنه خلق بكلمة كن !*
*الاان السؤال البديهي الذي تجاهلهوتجاهلهجميع المفسرين ,:لماذا سمي وحده بهذا الاسم "كلمة الله " وقد خلق البشركلهموالانبياء والمرسلون , والملائكة المقربون بكلمة "كن " , ولم يقل الانجيلوالقرآنوالتوراة عن احد من المخلوقين أن اسمه "كلمة الله "؟؟!!! ثم كيف "روح الله " يكون مجرد أمر؟؟!! اليس في التفسير تناقض وارتباك؟؟؟؟*
*وجاءفي البيضاوي :"مصدقا بكلمة من الله " اي عيسى , سمي بذلك لأنه وجد بامره تعالى دون أب فشابهالبدعياتالتي هي عالم الامر , او بكتاب الله . ليس المعنى الثاني مقصودا , ثم اليسكلالأنبياء والصالحين وجدوا "بأمره " تعالى ؟؟ فلماذا لم يسم الانجيل والقرآن أحدامنهم "كلمة الله " وأختص عيسى ابن مريم وحده بهذا الاسم ؟ ويمر على الآية 45 يمرمرورالكرام مع انه يعدد الاسماء والاحوال التي يصف القرآن بها " الكلمة " الذييبشربه الله مريم , كذلك في الآية 170 من النساء .كانه يشعر بخطر هذه الصفةفيتحاشىعن سبر معانيه*
*والزمخشريايضا يسير حسب سابقيه , ويتحذر بحذرهم ويقولقولهم*
*والسؤالالذي تهربوا منه هو: لماذا آدم لم يسمه القرآن والأنجيل والتوراة " كلمة الله " و "روح منه" مع ان خلقه اغرب من خلق عيسى كما يذكر " ان مثل عيسى عنداللهكمثل آدم خلقه من تراب ثم قال له :كن فيكون !"(آل عمران 59) فآدم أحق منالمسيحبلقب "كلمة " لأنه أول من وجد بكلمة "كن"*
*قالالرازي : سمي عيسى كلمةاللهمن وجوه :*
*1-**انه خلق بكلمة الله وهو قوله "كن " من غير واسطة الاب ......*
*2- **انه تكلم في الطفولية وآتاه الله الكتاب في زمان الطفولة فكان في كونهمتكلمابالغا مبلغا عظيما فسمي كلمة اي كاملا في الكلام .*
*3-**ان الكلمة كما انهاتفيدالمعاني والحقائق كذلك عيسى كان يرشد الى الحقائق والاسرار الألهية كما سميالقرآن "روحا"*
*4- **انه حقق كلمة بشارة الانبياء به كما قال "وحقت كلمة ربك "*
*5-**ان الانسان يسمى فضل الله ولطف الله فكذا عيسى عليه السلام كان اسمه العلم "كلمة اللله وروح الله " وكلامه على قول اهل السنة صفة قديمة قائمة بذات الله "*
*-6**اضاف في آل عمران 45 :" سمي كلمة الله كأنه صار عين كلمة الله الخالقة لهلوجودهالمعجز او لانه ابان كلمة الله افضل بيان*
*7- **في النساء 170 يختار مااجمععليه القوم :" المعنى انه وجد بكلمة الله وامره من غير واسطة ولا نطفة "*

*الجوابعليها جميعا : ان كل هذه التعريفات تنطبق على سائر الانبياء , فيعرفهم , وخصوصا على خاتم النبيين محمد:فلماذا لم يسم القرآن محمدا بأنه "كلمة الله " وهو عندهم "اول خلق الله " وخاتم رسل الله واكملهم في الكلام المعجز, وقرآنه روحمنأمره تعالى , وقالوا هو النبي الامي المكتوب عندهم في التوراة والانجيل , فبهحقتاكثر من عيسى كلمة الله , وقد ابان كلمة الله الأخيرة , خير بيان وأفضله حسبرايهم؟؟؟!!.....الا ان القرآن يشهد بأن عيسى وحده دون العالمين خص بهذا اللقبالعظيم , حتى صار اسم علم له , بل دلالة على ان كلام الله هي كلامه , "وكلامه صفةقديمةقائمة بذات الله " على قول اهل السنة.*
*التفسيرالصحيح*
*انالنصوصواضحةتعني اسم شخص لا مجرد امر الهي.*
*-**فالله يبشر زكريا بيحيا ويصفه بانه اولمنيصدق بعيسى انه "كلمة الله " (آل عمران 39) ويحيى ليس اول من آمن بكلام الله ولاافضلمن آمن به , بل يحيى اول من آمن بعيسى أنه كلمة الله وهو يصدق بشخص اسمه كلمةاللهوليس مجرد أمر او صفة , وجاء يحيى ليصدق ويبشر "بكلمة الله " الشخص المنتظر.*
*- **ومريم آمنت "بكلمة ربها وكتابه "(تحريم 12) والنص هنا يوضح بأن كلمة الرب غيركتابالرب , فهي آمنت بعيسى وانجيله .*
*"**اذ قالت الملائكة : يا مريم ان اللهيبشركبكلمة منه , اسمه المسيح عيسى ابن مريم "(آل عمران 45) ليس اوضح ولا اصرح :"الكلمة " المبشر به اسمه المسيح عيسى ابن مريم .*
*ومنيقرا هذه الآية باخلاص :"انما المسيح , عيسى ابن مريم : رسول الله وكلمته القاها الى مريم وروح منه "(نساء 170) لا يستطيع الا الاقرار بديهيا أن "الكلمة " اسم "شخص " لوروده بين الاسمين "رسول الله .....وروح منه " فهو مرادف للأسماء المحيطة به , وهو خبر ثان معطوف علىرسولالله وكلاهما خبران للمسيح عيسى ابن مريم, وروح منه خبر ثالث معطوف على "كلمته " يوضحه ويؤكده , ف"كلمته " تعني لقب بين القاب المسيح فكيف يكون مجرد أمر؟؟؟!!!*
*والىذلك فان لفظ "الكلمة " ورد في آل عمران 45 في المذكر "بكلمة اسمه المسيحواماقوله في سورة النساء "كلمته القاها الى مريم " فانثها حملا على اللفظ , لأنمعنىالتذكير صريح من الاسماء الثلاثة المحيطة به "رسول الله وكلمته وروح منه"*
*فهذا "الكلمة " الملقى الى مريم هو "روح الله " فكيف يكون مجرد أمر؟ وهو "رسولالله " فكيف يكون مجرد كلام ؟*
*"**القاها " : فالكلمة الملقاة كائنة قبل ان تلقىالىمريم وقبل مريم : فهذا الأبن الذي سيولد , موجود قبل امه !*
*"**يبشرك بكلمةمنه " مولود مريم كائن قبل مريم وهو "منه " اي من الله لا من العدم ! بل لا يمكن انيكونمن العدم كسائر المخلوقين لأنه "كلمة من الله "*
*"**منه " تدل على صلةالمصدر, قال البيضاوي :"ذو روح صدر منه " اذن عن طريق الصدور لا عن طريق الخلق ,والافما معنى هذه التأكيدات التي خلص بها :"كلمته...كلمة منه....روح منه" اذا كانيتساوىفي طريقة وأصل وجوده مع سائر الناس؟؟؟*

أولا : الولادة العجيبة 


كلإنسان في هذا العالم ولد منأبوأم بشري وحتى الأنبياء ، ولدوا بطريقة طبيعية ..بينما القرآن يخبرنا بأن المسيحلميولد بطريقة طبيعية كسائر البشر ولم يكن له أب أرضي فالمسيح ولد من مريم العذراءوبدونعلاقة مع رجل لأن الله نفخ من روحه في العذراء البتول فالمسيح هو الأنسانالوحيدالذي ولد من روح الله والقرآن يشهد على ذلك . "ومريم أبنة عمران التي أحضنتفرجهافنفخنا فيه من روحنا وصدق بكلمات ربها وكتبه وكانت من القانتين" سورة التحريم 12 . 



ثانيا : ألقاب المسيح الإلهية 


1. كلمة الله : دعيالمسيح " كلمة الله " في القرآن " وإذا قالت الملائكة يا مريم أن الله يبشرك بكلمةمنهأسمه المسيح عيسى أبن مريم وجيها في الدنيا والآخرة ومن المقربين" . سورة آلعمران45 

وقالالقرآن أيضا : "إنما المسيح عيسى أبن مريم رسول الله وكلمتهألقاهاإلى مريم وروح منه " سورة النساء 170 . 

أنلقب كلمة الله خص بهالقرآنالمسيح وحده ولم يخص به أحدا سواء وينبغى أن تعلم أن المسيح لم يدعى " كلمةالله" لأنه مخلوق بكلمة الله بل دعي بذات كلمة الله أي نطقه الذاتي الداخلي.. 

وجميعالأنبياء تكلموا بكلام الله ولم يقل عن أي نبي أنه كلمة الله ، ويجبأنتعلم أن الكلمة هي أعلان المتكلم لأنها تترجم أفكار المتكلم وتبين مقاصد المتكلموتدلعلي سجايا المتكلم وإستنادا إلى هذا فالمسيح هو إعلان الله للناس وبدون المسيحلانعرف الله كقوله في الأنجيل الشريف " الله لم يراه أحد قط.. الأبن الوحيد الذيهوفي حضن الآب هو خبر" يوحنا 1: 18 . 

وعليهفأسم المسيح كما ورد في القرآن (كلمة الله) يحتمل منه معنى الهيا لأن الكلمة أسم شخص هو المسيح وليس أسم أمر وهذاالشخصصادر من الله تعالى إزلي غير مخلوق .. 



2. روح الله : دعيالمسيحروح الله في القرآن "إنما المسيح عيسى أبن مريم رسول الله وكلمته القاها إلىمريموروح منه" سورة النساء 170 . 

وكلمةروح منه فسرها الأمام الرازي بقوله "أنه روح لله لأنه واهب الحياة للعالم في أديانهم" وفسرها الأمام البيضاوي بقوله "سمى روحا لأنه كان يحيي الأموات وقلوب البشر" . 

ومنالمهم أن نعرف الفرقبينقول القرآن عن آدم "ثم سواه ونفخ فيه من روحه" سورة السجدة 9 وبين قوله عنالمسيح "كلمته القاها إلى مريم وروح منه" سورة النساء 170. 

فالقولنفخ فيهمنروحه يعني أن النفخة لأدم صادرة من الروح والقول الثاني "روح منه" يعنى أنالمسيحهو ذات الروح معطي الحياة . 



3. الوجيه في الدنيا والآخرة:لقدلقب المسيح بالوجيه في الدنيا والآخرة في سورة آل عمران 45 . 

وقالمفسرواالإسلام بالإجماع "الوجاهة في الدنيا هي النبوة وفي الآخرة هي الشفاعة"البضاويصفحة 99 

رغمأن القرآن يحصر الشفاعة بالله وحده حيث يقول "وللهالشفاعةجميعا" سورة الزمر 44 لكن القرآن في سورة آل عمران 45 يبين أن الشفاعة منأمتيازاتالمسيح .. وهذا يدل أن هذا اللقب الذي منح المسيح هو لقبا إلهيا . 



ثالثا : معجزات المسيح 


1. الخلق: "ياعيسى أبن مريمأذكرنعمتي عليك .. إذ علمتك الكتاب والحكمة والتوراة والأنجيل وإذ تخلق من الطينكهيئةالطير فتنفخ فيه فتكون طيرا بإذنى " سورة المائدة 110 



2. أحياءالموتى وأبراء الأثمه والأبرص : يقول القرآن بلسان المسيح " وأبرىء الآكمهوالأبرصوأحيى الموتى بأذن الله" سورة آل عمران 49 . 

الأكمةهو من ولد أعمىوالبرصهو المرض الخطير الذي يصعب شفاؤه والمسيح هو الوحيد الذي منح البصر لأنسانمولودأعمى من بطن أمه وحتى الطب رغم تقدمه يعجز عن شفاء المولود أعمى وهذه المعجزةأدرجتبصورة مفصلة في الأنجيل الشريف 1يوحنا الأصحاح التاسع . 



3. العلمبالغيب : وهذه صفة لا تتوفر الا عند الله عز وجل ولكن القرآن نسبها للمسيححيثقال القرآن بلسان المسيح "وأنبئكم بما تأكلون وما تدخروه في بيوتكم " سورة آلعمران49 . 

وهذايدل على أن المسيح يعرف أسرار الناس كذلك يورد القرآن أنالمسيحكان يعلم المستقبل المجهول حيث يورد القرآن نبوة المسيح الكبرى عن آخرتهوأنهسوف يموت ويبعث عقب موته حيا "والسلام علي يوم ولدت ويوم أموت ويوم أبعث حيا"سورةمريم 33 . 



رابعا : عصمة المسيح عن الخطية 


يشهدالقرآنأن لكل الأنبياء والرسل خطايا معينة ويذكر الأخطاء لبعضهم ما عدا المسيح فقدكانالمسيح بريئا وطاهرا . نقرأ في القرآن أن المسيح لقب "بالغلام الزكى" وهذا ماجاءعلى لسان الملاك جبرائيل في حديثه مع مريم العذراء "أنا رسول ربك لاهب لك غلامازكياسورة مريم 19 . 



وأجمعالمفسرون العلماء مثل الطبري والرازيوالزمخشريأن كلمة زكيا تعنى صافيا وثقيا وبلا خطية . 

لاتوجد آية فيالقرآنتبين أن المسيح طلب الغفران من الله فقد عاش معصوما من الخطية وبريئا من كلالذنوبكذلك يتكلم القرآن عن المسيح أنه كان مباركا دائما حيث يقول القرآن على لسانالمسيح "وجعلنى مباركا أينما كنت" سورة مريم 31 . لقد ظل المسيح في كل لحظة منلحظاتحياته المبارك أينما كان . 



عزيزىالمسلم : 



هذاهو المسيح كما ورد في القرآن ولكن دعني أسألك سؤالا .. لماذامنحالقرآن كل هذه الألقاب والأمتيازات والمعجزات إلى شخص المسيح والسبب واضح ..لأنالمسيح آتى إلى البشر برسالة تختلف عن رسالة الأنبياء الآخرين . يخبرنا القرآنأنالمسيح كان آية للناس ورحمة من الله (سورة مريم 21) نحن نعلم أن كل البشر خطاة .. وليس أحد من البشر صالحا ولا واحد لأن الجميع أخطأوا وفسدوا وزاغوا عن طريق الحق (الأنجيل الشريف رسالة رومية 3: 23) أنما الله منح في المسيح رحمة خاصة لكل الناسرحمةلا تدين الخطاة ولا تهلكهم بل تنجي الخطاة من غضب الله ودينونة الله العادلة "لأن المسيح لم يأت ليدين العالم بل ليخلص به العالم " (الأنجيل الشريف يوحنا 3: 17) أن الأنسان لا يمكنه أن يرضي الله بأعماله الحسنة لأن الله قدوس ويكره الخطيةرغمأنه يحب الخاطيء فالذى يكسر شرائع الله يرث موتا روحيا وجسديا وأبديا ولكييتصالحالأنسان مع الله فهو يحتاج إلى ذبيحة تكفر عن ذنوبه وتغطي عيوبه .. أنالأنسانبحاجة إلى الفداء وقد جاء في سورة الصافات 106 عن أبراهيم عندما أراد أنيقدمأبنه ذبيحة أن الله أفتدى أبنه بذبح عظيم "وقد فديناه بذبح عظيم" والذبحالعظيمهنا ليس الخروف الصغير بل شخص المسيح لأنه عظيم في ولادته وعظيم في حياتهوعظيمفي معجزاته . 



لقدحكم العدالة الألهية على الأنسان الخاطيءلأنهكسر شرائع الله وينبغي على الأنسان الخاطيء أن يدفع أجرة الخطيةالتي هي موت .ولكنبسبب محبة الله للأنسان الضعيف أرسل الله شخص المسيح (الذبح العظيم) ليفتديالأنسانالخاطيء ويدفع قصاص الخطية على الصليب ويجب أن لا ننسى أن الله محب وعادلعدالةالله تقتضي عقاب الأنسان الخاطيء ومحبة الله تقتضي بأن يغفر للإنسان الأثيمالذيهو عاجز عن خلاص نفسه . أن المسيح الخالي من الذنوب والخطايا دفع أجرة خطاياالبشريةجمعا بموته على الصليب وأصبح موت المسيح هو الحل الوحيد لمشكلة الخطية لأنهبموتهالكفاري وفي مطاليب العدالة الألهية وأفتدى الأنسان حيث مات عوضا عنا ... فماعليكأيها الصديق المسلم أن تسلم حياتك لكلمة الله وروح الله (المسيح) الذي سفك دمهالطاهرليطهرك من العيوب والذنوب فتعال إليه لتنال الخلاص الأكيد من عقاب خطاياك .
[/FONT][/FONT]​[FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)][FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]
[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]



*سلام و نعمة*


----------



## My Rock (2 مارس 2006)

روح الحق قال:
			
		

> يبدو انك لم تقرأ موضوعى جيدا انا قلت ان يسوع لم يقل صراحة انا الله ولم يأمر احدا صراحة ويقول له اعبدونى وهذا معروف لكم من يقرأ الكتاب المقدس نأتى الان لاقوال وافعال يسوع التى استنتجتم منها انه اله هو لم يصرح بشئ انتم استنتجتم ولنتناول معا ما الذى جعلكم تعتقدون بالوهيته


 

يا من تدعي بطلانا و بهتانا بعدم الوهية المسيح, اليك الرد التالي بالشواهد الكتابية, التي تغاشيت عنها و لم تجبها اصلا!

http://arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=29158&postcount=5









> ليس عندى اى اعتراض ان يسوع هو رب ولكن اعتراضى على انه اله
> ان كلمة رب تعنى معلم ولا تعنى اله وهذا ما يؤكده انجيل يوحنا 1-38 "فالتفت يسوع ونظرهما يتبعان فقال لهما ماذا تطلبان.فقالا ربي الذي تفسيره يا معلّم اين تمكث"
> اذن كلمة رب تعنى معلم فمثلا الرجل رب البيت هل معنى هذا انه اله البيت ام انه صاحب البيت والمسئول عنه


 

اراك تترنح يائسا و غير مستغنيا عن تفسيرك لنصوص, لانك تعرف علم اليقين انك مداخلتك لا تسوى فلس واحد لو رجعنا الى التفاسير الاصلية, لكن سوف ارد عليك و لتعلم انها اخر مرة تفسر في على مزاجك كلام الكتاب المقدس هنا

اولا, لرنجع الى النص الاصلي و لنرى الكلمة المسختدم في النسخة اليونانية و هي Textus Receptus

في متى 12 : 8

كلمة الرب جاءت بصيغة
κύριος
_koo'-ree-os_

_و التي معناها الله , المولى (God, Lord) وجاءت بمعنى صاحب السلطان الاعظم_

اما في يوحنا 1 : 38 
فجاءت الكلمة بصيغة سيد و هي:
ῥαββί
_hrab-bee'_

_والتي معناها سيد فقط_


_فهل رأيت كيف بجهلك تنسب معنى النصوص بما تشتهي؟_
_و عجبي عن قفزك للنصوص التالية_

_*انا والاب واحد. فتناول اليهود ايضا حجارة ليرجموه, اجابهم يسوع, اعمالا كثيرة حسنة اريتكم من عند ابي. بسبب اي منها ترجموني؟ اجابه اليهود قائلين لسنا نرجمك لاجل عمل حسن بل لاجل تجديف, فانك وانت انسان تجعل نفسك إلهاً (الله) (يوحنا 10 : 30ـ33)*_


_*(يوحنا 1:1،14) "في البدء كان الكلمة. والكلمة كان عند اللـه وكان الكلمة اللـه (ثيوس) والكلمة صار جسداً وحلّ بيننا."*_



_*رؤيا 17:1،18 "أنا هو الأول (بروتوس) والآخر (اسكاتوس) والحي وكنت ميتاً وها أنا حي إلى أبد الآبدين." *​_

​

_*إشعياء 12:48 "أنا هو. أنا الأول وأنا الآخر." ​*_*
​
*








> لا اعرف ما هو مستواك فى اللغة العربية ولكن كلمة ازلى التى وصفت بها السيد المسيح لا تنطبق عليه اصلا لان ازلى تعنى الذى ليس له بداية وليس له نهاية وبالقطع هذا لا ينطبق على يسوع الذى له بداية-مولده فى المزود- كما ان له نهاية على الصليب فكيف تنطبق عليه صفة الازلية




هل رأيت صعفك الان؟ انت قلت انك تريد اثبات ان المسيح ليس اله من الكتاب المقدس, و عندما نأتي بالدليل ان المسيح بلسانه يقول انه ازلي و انه البداية و النهاية, تبدأ بالتحجج الباطل و تقول الازلية لا تنطبق عليه, فأين صدق كلامك يا عزيزي؟

المسيح بلسانه يقول انه البداية و النهائية و انه كائن منذ الازل

*قال اليهود ليسوع: "ليس لك خمسون سنة بعد. أفرأيت إبراهيم؟ قال لـهم يسوع: الحق الحق أقول لكم، قبل أن يكون إبراهيم "أنا كائن". فرفعوا حجارة ليرجموه" (يوحنا 57:8-59). لقد سعى اليهود إلى قتله لأنهم افترضوا ادعاءه الألوهية. فالعهد القديم كان واضحاً في هذا الأمر. إذ كان عقاب التجديف هو الرجم حتى الموت (لاويين 16:24).*







> ثم لو دققنا فى الكتاب المقدس لوجدنا شخص اخر تنطبق عليه كلمة ازلى الا وهو ملكى صادق ففى رسالة العبرانيين 7-1 "لان ملكي صادق هذا ملك ساليم كاهن الله العلي الذي استقبل ابراهيم راجعا من كسرة الملوك وباركه 2 الذي قسم له ابراهيم عشرا من كل شيء.المترجم اولا ملك البر ثم ايضا ملك ساليم اي ملك السلام 3 بلا اب بلا ام بلا نسب.لا بداءة ايام له ولا نهاية حياة بل هو مشبه بابن الله هذا يبقى كاهنا الى الابد"



وردت قصة ملكي صادق في سفر التكوين (ص ١٤) الملك والكاهن، استقبله إبراهيم بعد غلبته للملوك في كدرلعومر وإنقاذ لوط ابن أخته، فقدم إبراهيم العشور لملكي صادق الذي قدم ذبيحة غريبة من الخبز والخمر. 
هذه القصة لا تزال تمثل لغزًا لدى اليهود لا يعرفون له تفسيرًا، إذ كيف يقدم أب الآباء إبراهيم الذي في صلبه كهنوت لاوي العشور لرجلٍ غريبٍ؟ ولماذا ظهر هذا الملك والكاهن في الكتاب المقدس واختفى فجأة ولا يعرف أحد أباه أو أمه أو نسبه؟ لماذا لم يقدم ذبيحة دموية كما كانت عادة ذلك الزمان؟
أسئلة لا يجد لها اليهود إجابة، لكن الرسول يكشف عن سرها بإعلانه أن ملكي صادق وهو رمز للسيد المسيح قد فاق شخص إبراهيم الحامل الكهنوت في صلبه. كان رمز السيد المسيح أسمى حتى من ذاك الذي نال المواعيد. يقول *القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم*: [ما كان يمكن أن يقدم العشور لغريبٍ لو لم يكن هذا الغريب أعظم منه.] تقديم العشور له يعني أن أبانا إبراهيم يطلب *بركته*، أو بمعنى آخر ملكي صادق يبارك ذاك الذي له المواعيد، وكما يقول الرسول: "وبدون كل مشاجرة الأصغر يُباَرك من الأكبر".
حقًا إنه لمن المدهش أن إبراهيم الذي يتقبل العشور في شخص من هو في صلبه - لاوي - يدفع العشور لملكي صادق الغريب. وكأن الكهنوت اللاوي نفسه الذي يتقبل العشور والتقدمات قد انحنى في شخص إبراهيم لمن هو رمز لشخص السيد المسيح، رئيس الكهنة السماوي الأعظم.
أما أوجه الرمز التي حملها ملكي صادق فهي:​
*أولاً:​*من جهة الاسم يسمى "*ملكي صادق*" التي تعني لغويًا "ملك البرّ"، إشارة إلى السيد المسيح الذي يملك في القلوب ببرّه؛ يتربع في النفس فيخفيها فيه لتظهر في عيني الآب حاملة برّه. بمعنى آخر حين يملك السيد المسيح على الإنسان روحيًا تختفي كل ضعفاته ونقائصه، ويتجلى السيد ببرّه وبهائه! وكما يقول الرسول: *"*متبررين مجانًا بنعمته بالفداء الذي بيسوع المسيح" (رو ٣: ٢٤).​

*ثانيًا:​*من جهة العمل فهو "*ملك ساليم*" أي ملك السلام، فقد ملك السيد المسيح في كنيسته واهبًا لمؤمن سلامًا مع الآب وسلامًا مع إخوته وسلامًا مع نفسه. تصالحت البشرية مع السماء، وتصالحت مع بعضها البعض، بل وتمت المصالحة داخل الإنسان نفسه: بين النفس والجسد حيث صار كل ما في الإنسان روحيًا، يسلك بروحٍ واحد. حقًا إن السيد المسيح هو ملك ساليم الحقيقي، يمتد سلامه إلى كل المستويات.

ختم السيد حديثه الوداعي مع تلاميذه قبل القبض عليه ليعلن أن غاية حديثه هو تمتعهم بالسلام فيه: "قد كلمتكم بهذا ليكون لكم فيّ سلام. في العالم سيكون ضيق، ولكن ثقوا أنا قد غلبت العالم" (يو ١٦: ٣٣). ويعلق *القديس أغسطينوس* على هذا القول الإلهي هكذا: [لقد قدم هذا كغاية لحديثه حتى يجدوا فيه السلام، وذلك كما أننا نحن أيضًا مسيحيون بهذا الهدف... فهذا السلام هو غاية كل نية وكل عمل تقوي، نمارسه في الوقت الحاضر. فمن أجل السلام (في المسيح) ننعم بسرائره، ونتثقف بأعماله وكلماته ونتقبل غيرة الروح، ولأجله نؤمن به ونترجاه... بهذا السلام نتعزى في وسط كل متابعنا وبه نخلص منها. من أجله نحتمل الضيقات بسرور حتى نملك فيه بسعادة دون ضيقات.]
ويعلق *القديس أغسطينوس* على قول السيد لتلاميذه: "سلامًا أترك لكم سلامي أعطيكم" (يو ١٤: ٢٧)، قائلاً: [إنه يترك سلامه معنا وهو راحل (إلى السماء)، وسيعطينا سلامه الخاص عندما يأتي في النهاية. يترك لنا سلامًا ونحن في هذا العالم، وسيهبنا سلامه الخاص به في العالم العتيد. إنه يترك سلامًا معنا حتى إذ نسكن فيه نغلب العدو (إبليس)، وسيهبنا سلامه الخاص عندما لا يعود بعد يوجد عدو نحاربه فنملك كملوك. يترك سلامًا معنا، لكي نحب هنا بعضنا البعض، وسيهبنا سلامه حينما نرتفع فوق كل إمكانية لحدوث انشقاقات. يترك سلامًا لنا لكي لا يدين أحد الآخر فيما هو خفي عنه وهو سالك على الأرض، وسيهبنا سلامه حينما "يظهر آراء القلوب وحينئذ يكون المدح لكل واحد من الله" (١ كو ٤: ٥). ومع ذلك فإنه فيه ومنه ننال السلام، سواء عندما يتركه لنا ونحن راحلون نحو الآب، أو يهبه لنا عندما نحضر بالفعل لدى الآب بواسطته.]​
*ثالثًا:​*سبق أن رأينا في مقدمة الأصحاح الأول أن انشقاقًا قد حدث في العهد القديم بين النبوة والكهنوت، أو بمعنى أدق بين الأنبياء والكهنة، إذ لم يستطع الأخيرون أن يتقبلوا كلمة الحق، مكتفين بممارسة الطقس التعبدي في شكلية بلا روح، لكن جاء السيد الحق ذاته والكاهن الأعظم، يحمل النبوة في كمال فائق وفريد مع الكهنوت السماوي الأبدي، مصالحًا المعرفة مع العبادة والحق مع الطقس! هنا أيضًا يجمع السيد بين الملوكية والكهنوت، فهو ملك البرّ والسلام في نفس الوقت الكاهن على رتبة ملكي صادق إلى الأبد، هو الملك والكاهن في نفس الوقت، عمله الملوكي لا يمكن فصله عن الكهنوتي. ففيما هو يملك على القلب خلال ذبيحته الفريدة، يقدم هذه الذبيحة بكونه رئيس الكهنة السماوي. فهو الملك صاحب السلطان خلال الحب العملي الباذل، والمعلن بشفاعته الكفارية عن مؤمنيه ليقيمهم فيه ومعه ملوكًا وكهنةً روحيين.​

*رابعًا:​**ملكي صادق كرمز للسيد المسيح لم يذكر الكتاب شيئًا عن أبيه أو أمه أو نسبه. وكأنه يحمل رمزًا لمن هو بلا بداءة أيام ولا نهاية. *فالسيد المسيح سرمدي بحق ليس من زرع بشر، ليس له أب حسب الجسد، ولا أم من جهة اللاهوت، كاهن أبدي.​

*خامسًا:​*ذبيحة ملكي صادق من الخبز والخمر لا معنى لها إلا بكونها رمزًا لذبيحة الإفخارستيا التي هي جسد السيد المسيح ودمه، حيث قام السيد نفسه بتحويل الخبز والخمر إليهما في تأسيسه السرّ. وكما يقول *القديس چيروم* مخاطبًا السيد: [أنت كاهن لا بتقديم ذبائح يهودية وإنما بالحري على طقس ملكي صادق. فكما أن ملكي صادق، ملك ساليم، قدم خبزًا وخمرًا (تك ١٤: ١٨) هكذا تقدم أنت جسدك ودمك، الخبز الحقيقي والخمر الحقيقي. هذا هو ملكي صادقنا الذي وهبنا الذبيحة الإلهية التي لنا. إنه ذاك الذي قال: *"من يأكل جسدي ويشرب دمي*" (يو ٦: ٥٥)، على طقس ملكي صادق، معطيًا إيانا سرائره.]​







> تاتى الان وتقول لى اذن كيف يقول يسوع انا معكم الى انقضاء الدهر اقول لك نعم انه معنا بتعاليمه ووصاياه وليس بجسده ستسالنى كيف توصلت الى هذا التفسير-لابد ان اوضح للجميع ما مرجعيتى فى التفسير لا ان افرضه على الجميع فرضا- ساقول لك انظر قصة الغنى والفقير فى انجيل لوقا 16-29 عندما مات الغنى وذهب الى النار وطلب من سيدنا ابراهيم ان يقيمه من بين الاموات ليحذر اخوته من هذا المصير فماذا كان رد سيدنا ابراهيم عليه " قال له ابراهيم عندهم موسى والانبياء.ليسمعوا منهم. 30 فقال لا يا ابي ابراهيم.بل اذا مضى اليهم واحد من الاموات يتوبون. 31 فقال له ان كانوا لا يسمعون من موسى والانبياء ولا ان قام واحد من الاموات يصدقون" فكيف يقول سيدنا ابراهيم له عندهم موسى والانبياء ليسمعوا منهم كيف يقول هذا وسيدنا موسى قد مات من زمن انه يقصد انه معهم بوصاياه وتعاليمه اذن الجسد لا قيمة له بجانب التعاليم والوصايا



المثل يضرب ولا يقاس, فهذا احد امثال السيد المسيح له كل المجد بمثل الغني و الفقير, والمثل قيل بدون ذكر وقت محدد, فالمسيح قال ان كان يوجد غني و فقير, و لم ينسب الوقت الذي فيه, فقد يكون في وقت موسى و هارون اخيه, و لم يقل ان موسى باقي معهم الى انقضاء الدر

والان لنرجع الى النص اذ قدا فاتك الكثير, اذ قد نسيت او تناسيت ان المسيح قال كلامه هذا بعد القيامة, اذ هو ليس كموسى و غيرهم الذين هم ليسوا بأحياء, بل هو قال لهم انا معكم و لم يقل وصيتي معكم, و ايضا المسيح قال كلامه هذا بعد قيامته, فأذن هو موجود حقا, لا بوصاياه فقط

16أمّا التَّلاميذُ الأحدَ عشَرَ، فذَهبوا إلى الجَليلِ، إلى الجبَلِ، مِثلما أمرَهُم يَسوعُ. 17فلمّا رأوْهُ سَجَدوا لَه، ولكِنَّ بَعضَهُم شكّوا. 18فدَنا مِنهُم يَسوعُ وقالَ لهُم: "نِلتُ كُلَ سُلطانٍ في السَّماءِ والأرضِ. 19فاَذهبوا وتَلْمِذوا جميعَ الأُمَمِ، وعَمَّدوهُم باَسمِ الآبِ والابنِ والرٌّوحِ القُدُسِ، 20وعلَّموهُم أن يَعمَلوا بِكُلٌ ما أوصَيْتُكُم بِه، وها أنا مَعكُم طَوالَ الأيّامِ، إلى اَنقِضاءِ الدَّهرِ".






> اذن صفة الازلية لا تنطبق على يسوع بل هى-لو انصفتم-تنطبق اكثر على ملكى صادق فلماذا تعبدون يسوع ولا تالهون ملكى صادق


 
المسيح بلسانه قال انه الاول و الاخر و انه كائن قبل ابراهيم, فلا تستطيع القول انه ليس ازلي فقط لانك تريد القول, فنحن هنا في حوار عقلاني بأدلة و براهين لا بتراهات







> لقد اقتطعت من النص لكى تظهر لنا ان يسوع يحيى من يشاء وان ما يفعله هذا هو من عنده وليس من عند الاب ولو قرات النص من العدد 19 من نفس الاصحاح لوجدت الاتى "فاجاب يسوع وقال لهم الحق الحق اقول لكم لا يقدر الابن ان يعمل من نفسه شيئا الا ما ينظر الآب يعمل.لان مهما عمل ذاك فهذا يعمله الابن كذلك. 20 لان الآب يحب الابن ويريه جميع ما هو يعمله.وسيريه اعمالا اعظم من هذه لتتعجبوا انتم"
> اى ان الابن لا يقدر ان يفعل من نفسه شيئا اى انه عــــاجز بدون الاب فالاب هو ما يرشد الابن لما يجب ان يفعله


 
كالعادة, تفسر على كيفك و كأن التفسير هو الصحيح!

لكن لنرى مع بعض التفسير الصحيح

في حديثه دومًا يؤكد حقيقتين: وحدانية اللَّه، وأنه واحد مع الآب ومساوٍ له.
إذ أراد اليهود أن يقتلوه ليس فقط لأنه كسر السبت بل وقال أيضًا أن اللَّه أبوه، معادلاً نفسه باللَّه (18). لم يكن رد الفعل أنه قال: "لماذا تريدون قتلي، إني لست معادلاً لأبي". لو كان السيد المسيح أقل من اللَّه من جهة اللاهوت لالتزم بتوضيح ذلك. لكنه أوضح أنه لا تناقض بينه وبين الآب، لأن ما يفعله الآب إنما يفعله بالابن الذي هو قوة اللَّه وحكمته. "كل شيء به كان، وبغيره لم يكن شيء مما كان" (يو 1: 2). يقول أن ما يرى الآب هو يفعله؛ ماذا يعني أن ما يرى الآب هو فاعله؟ هل ينظر ما فعله الآب فيكرر ذات الفعل؟ مستحيل! لكن إذ يقوما بذات العمل، فهو واحد مع أبيه في الإرادة، لذلك يتمم الفعل الإلهي الذي حسب مسرة أبيه. وفي نفس الوقت حسب مسرته هو. لا يقدر الابن أن يفعل شيئًا من ذاته بسبب الوحدة التي لا تنفصم مع الآب، ولا يفعل الآب شيئًا دون الابن بسبب الوحدة اللانهائية، لأن الابن هو قوة الله وحكمة الله وكلمة الله.
يقدر الكائن المخلوق أن يفعل شيئًا من ذاته، إذ يستطيع أن يخطئ الأمر الذي لن يقدر الله أن يفعله لأنه قدوس بلا خطية. أما الابن فلن يقدر أن يفعل إلاَّ ما يرى الآب فاعله. كأنه يقول لهم إن اتهمتموني بكسر السبت، فأنا لا أفعل شيئًا إلاَّ ما أرى الآب فاعله، فهل تحسبونه كاسرًا السبت؟!
ركز في مقاله أنه واهب الحياة الأبدية حسبما يشاء (21)، وأن كلماته تهب حياة أبدية (24)، صوته يقيم الأموات (25-26)، وإن الساعة قادمة ليهب حياة لمن في القبور (28-29). 
v يُظهر الآب له ما سيفعله لكي ما يُفعل بالابن.
v إذن ما نحن نوضحه أيها المحبوبون، الأمر الذي نسأله، كيف يرى الكلمة؟ 
كيف يُرى الآب بواسطة الكلمة؟ 
وما هو الذي يراه الكلمة؟ 
لست أتجاسر هكذا ولا أتهور فأعدكم إنني أشرح هذا لنفسي أو لكم. إنني أقدر قياسكم وأعرف قياسي... 
لقد عني بذلك ألا نفهم بأن الآب يفعل بعض الأعمال التي يراها الابن، والابن يفعل أعمالاً أخرى بعد أن يرى ما فاعله الآب. وإنما كلا من الآب والابن يفعلان ذات الأعمال... 
فإن كان الابن يفعل ذات أعمال الآب، وإن كان الآب يفعل ما يفعله بالابن، فالآب لا يفعل شيئًا والابن شيئًا آخر، إنما أعمال الآب والابن هي واحدة بعينها...
أقدم لكم مثالاً الذي أظن أنه ليس بصعبٍ عليكم، عندما نكتب خطابات تُشكل أولاً بقلوبنا وبعد ذلك بأيدينا... القلب واليد يقومان بعمل الخطابات. أتظنون أن القلب يشكل خطابات والأيدي خطابات أخرى؟ ذات الخطابات تفعلها القلب عقليًا واليد تشكلها ماديًا. 
انظروا كيف أن ذات الأمور تتم ولكن ليس بنفس الطريقة. لذلك لم يكن كافيًا للرب أن يقول: "مهما عمل الآب فهذا يعمله الابن أيضًا"، لكن كان لازمًا أن يضيف: "*وبنفس الكيفية*"... 
إن كان يفعل هذه الأمور بذات الكيفية، إذن فليتيقظوا، وليتحطم اليهود، وليؤمن المسيحي، وليقتنع المبتدع، فإن الابن مساوي للآب.​
*القديس أغسطينوس​*
v إن سألت: فما معنى قول المسيح "*لا يقدر الابن أن يعمل من نفسه شيئًا*"؟ أجبتك: معناه أنه لا يقدر أن يعمل عملاً مضادًا لأبيه ولا غريبًا عنه. وهذا قول يوضح معادلته لأبيه واتفاقه معه كثيرًا جدًا. 
قول المسيح: "لا يقدر الابن أن يعمل من نفسه شيئًا إلا ما ينظر الآب يعمل" كأنه يقول: "إنه ممتنع عليّ وغير ممكن أن أعمل عملاً مضادًا". وقوله: "*لأن مهما عمل ذاك فهذا يعمله الابن كذلك*" بهذا القول أوضح مشابهته التامة لأبيه.
v ماذا يعني: *لا يقدر الابن أن يعمل من نفسه شيئًا؟* إنه لا يقدر أن يعمل من نفسه شيئًا في مضادة للآب، ليس شيء مغايرًا، ليس شيء غريبًا، مما يظهر بالأكثر المساواة والاتفاق التام. 
لماذا لم يقل: "لا يعمل شيئًا مضادًا" عوض قوله: "لا يقدر أن يعمل"؟ وذلك لكي يثبت عدم التغير والمساواة الدقيقة، فإن هذا القول لا يتهمه بالضعف، بل يشهد لقوته العظيمة... وذلك كالقول: "يستحيل على الله أن يخطئ"، لا يتهمه بالضعف، بل يشهد لقوته التي لا يُنطق بها... 
هكذا المعنى هنا هو أنه قادر، أي مستحيل أن يفعل شيئًا مضادًا للآب.​
*القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم​*
v ليس للابن ولا للروح شيء من ذاتهما، لأن الثالوث لا يتحدث عن أمرٍ خارج عن ذاته... لا يظن أحد أنه يوجد أي اختلاف في العمل سواء من جهة الزمن أو التدبير بين الآب والابن، بل يؤمن في وحدة ذات العملية.
v تكمن الحرية (للثالوث القدوس) لا في وجود اختلافات بل في وحدة الإرادة.
v لقد حقَّ للابن وثبّت مساواته للآب، مساواة حقيقية، مستبعدًا كل اختلاف في اللاهوت.​
*القديس أمبروسيوس ​*
v 
صنع المسيح كل الأشياء...، لا بمعنى أن الآب تنقصه قوة لخلق أعماله، إنما لأنه أراد أن يحكم الابن على أعماله فأعطاه اللَّه رسم الأمور المخلوقة. إذ يقول الابن مكرمًا أبيه: "*لا يقدر الابن أن يعمل شيئًا إلا ما ينظر الآب يعمل. لأنه مهما عمل ذاك فهذا يعمله الابن كذلك*" (يو 19:5). وأيضًا: "أبي يعمل حتى الآن وأنا اعمل". فلا يوجد تعارض في العمل، إذ يقول الرب في الأناجيل: "كل ما هو لي فهو لك. وما هو لك فهو لي" (يو 10:17). 
هذا نتعلمه بالتأكيد من العهدين القديم والجديد، لأن الذي قال: "نعمل الإنسان على صورتنا كشبهنا" (تك 26:1) بالتأكيد تكلم مع اقنوم معه. وأوضح من هذا كلمات المرتل: "هو قال فكانت. وهو أمر فخلقت" (مز 5:148). فكما لو أن الآب أمر وتكلم، والابن صنع كل شيء كأمر الآب.​
*القديس كيرلس الأورشليمي​*
(يحذرنا *القديس أغسطينوس* من التفسير المادي)
v إنه لم يقل: "لا يقدر الابن أن يفعل شيئا من ذاته إلاَّ ما يسمع الآب يأمر به" بل يقول:* "لا يقدر الابن أن يعمل من نفسه شيئًا، إلا ما ينظر الاب يعمل". *أنظر هل تفهم هذا هكذا: الآب يفعل شيئًا، والابن يصغي ليري ماذا يفعل هو أيضًا، وأنه يفعل شيئا آخر مثلما يفعل الآب. 
ما يفعله الآب بمن يفعل هذا؟ إن لم يكن بالابن، إن لم بالكلمة، فإنك تجدف ضد الإنجيل، "لأن كل شئ به كان" (يو ١: ٣). 
إذن ما يفعله الآب إنما يفعله بالكلمة. فإن كان بالكلمة يفعل هذا إنما يفعله بالابن. فمن هو هذا الآخر الذي يصغي ليفعل شيئًا يرى الآب فاعله؟
v الآب لا يفعل أشياء والابن أشياء أخرى، فإن كل الأشياء التي يفعلها الآب إنما يصنعها بالابن. الابن أقام لعازر، ألم يقمه الآب؟ الابن أعطى النظر للأعمى، ألم يهبه الآب البصر؟ يعمل الآب بالابن في الروح القدس. إنه الثالوث، لكن *عمل الثالوث هو واحد، العظمة واحدة، الأزلية واحدة، الأبدية واحدة، والأعمال واحدة.* لم يخلق الآب بعض الناس والابن آخرين والروح القدس آخرين. خلق الآب والابن والروح القدس إنسانًا واحدًا بعينه... ​
*القديس أغسطينوس​*
v من ينسب ضعفًا للابن ينسبه للآب أيضًا. يحمل الراعي كل القطيع وليس فقط هذا أو ذاك الجزء منه... الكتاب المقدس يعد بفيض من النعمة، لكننا نحن نقر بندرتها.​
*القديس جيروم ​*
v لماذا كُتب: "الابن يعمل نفس الأشياء" وليس "مثل هذه الأشياء" إلا لكي تحكموا أن في الابن وحدة في ذات أعمال الآب، وليس تقليدًا لما يفعله الآب؟...
ماذا نفهم بالقول "ما يراه"؟ 
هل الابن في حاجة إلى أعين جسدية؟ لا، فإن أكد الأريوسيون هذا عن الابن، فالآب إذن في حاجة إلى أعمال جسدية حتى يراها الابن لكي يفعلها. 
إذن ماذا يعني: "لا يقدر الابن أن يفعل شيئًا من ذاته"؟... هل يوجد شيء مستحيل على قوة اللَّه وحكمته؟ ليُدرك هؤلاء أن هذين هما لقبان لابن اللَّه، الذي قدرته بلا شك ليست عطية ينالها من آخر، ولكن كما أنه هو الحياة ولا يعتمد على آخر ليهبه الحياة بل هو الذي يحيي الآخرين، لأنه هو الحياة، هكذا هو الكلمة (1 كو 24:1) ليس ككائنٍ جاهل يطلب الحكمة، بل يجعل الآخرين حكماء من مخازنه. وهكذا هو القوة ليس كمن ينالها خلال ضعف يحتاج إلى مزيد من القوة، بل يهب القوة للأقوياء.​





> لام ابنى زبدى عندما طلبت منه ان يجلس ابنيها عن يمين يسوع و يساره فى الملكوت وتجد هذا فى متى 20-20 "حينئذ تقدمت اليه ام ابني زبدي مع ابنيها وسجدت وطلبت منه شيئا. 21 فقال لها ماذا تريدين.قالت له قل ان يجلس ابناي هذان واحد عن يمينك والآخر عن اليسار في ملكوتك. 22 فاجاب يسوع وقال لستما تعلمان ما تطلبان.أتستطيعان ان تشربا الكاس التي سوف اشربها انا وان تصطبغا بالصبغة التي اصطبغ بها انا.قالا له نستطيع. 23 فقال لهما اما كاسي فتشربانها وبالصبغة التي اصطبغ بها انا تصطبغان واما الجلوس عن يميني وعن يساري فليس لي ان اعطيه الا للذين اعدّ لهم من ابي"
> اذن يسوع لا يستطيع ان يامر فيجلس ابناها عن يمينه ويساره فى الملكوت لماذا لا يستطيع ان يفعل هذا لان ليس له الحق ان يعطيه فهذا من اختصاص الاب فقط اذن سلطان يسوع ليس مطلق


 

هنا يوجِّه السيِّد حديثه نحو ابنيها ليكشف لهما طريق العظمة الحقيقيّة، قائلاً: "*لستما تعلمان ما تطلبان؛ أتستطيعان أن تشربا الكأس التي سوف أشربها أنا؟! وأن تصطبغا بالصبغة التي اَصطبغ بها أنا؟! قالا له: نستطيع. فقال لهما: أمّا كأسي فتشربانها، وبالصبغة التي اَصطبغ بها أنا تصطبغان، وأما الجلوس عن يميني وعن يساري، فليس لي أن أُعطيه إلا للذين أُعِدّ لهم من أبي*" [22-23].لقد وجَّه أفكارهما إلى كأس الصليب وصبغة الألم، يشربان كأسه ويُدفنان معه في معموديّته (صبغته) ليقوما معه. وإذ ظنَّا أنهما يستطيعان ذلك لم يحطِّم نفسيَّتِهما، وإنما وجَّهها إلى الآب الذي يُعد الإكليل لكل أحد. وكأنه أراد أن يقول لهما: وأنتما تظنّان أنكما قادران على شرب كأسي والدخول معي إلى معموديّة موتي، إنّما تحتاجان إلى قوّة من الأعالي لكي تستحقّا المجد الإلهي. إنكما ستشربان كأسي وتُدفنان معي، لكن هذا ليس عملكما الذاتي، إنّما هو عمل إلهي يوهَب لكما مجانًا. 
يقول *القدّيس أمبروسيوس:* [يمكننا أن نفهم "ليس لي أن أعطيكم" بمعنى آخر وهو أنّني قد جئتُ لكي أعلِّم التواضع..، ما جئتُ لأُظهِر العدل بل لأقدّم حنوًا (أي أنه ليس وقت لتقديم الإكليل).]
ليتنا نتقدّم إلى حضرة ربّنا يسوع المسيح كأم ابنيّ زبدي، فيقدّم كل منّا روحه وجسده كابنين له، لا ليطلب لهما راحة زمنيّة أو كرامة باطلة مؤقّتة، وإنما لكي يدخل بهما روحه القدّوس إلى كأسه فيشربانها ويتمتّعا بالدفن معه، ويقوما حاملين سِمات المُقام من الأموات سرّ مجد لهما. عندئذ ينتظر الإنسان الإكليل الأبدي. 
يُعلّق *العلاّمة أوريجينوس *على كلمات السيِّد لأم ابنيّ زبدي، قائلاً: [من يشرب الكأس التي شربها الرب يسوع سوف يجلس ويملك ويحكم إلى جانب ملك الملوك. هذا هو كأس الخلاص، من يأخذه يدعو باسم الرب. وكل من يدعو باسم الرب يخلُص (يؤ 2: 32، أع 2: 21، رو 10: 13).] 
يشجّعنا *القدّيس جيروم *على الجهاد لننال مجدٍ أعظمٍ في الحياة الأبديّة خلال التواضع، قائلاً: [لو أننا جميعًا نكون متساوين في السماء فباطلاً نتّواضع هنا لنصير عظماء هناك.]
أخيرًا يرى *القدّيس أمبروسيوس *في تصرُّف هذه الأم جانبين، الأول أنها أخطأت في طلبها، أمّا الثاني فيغفر لها خطأها أنها بقلب الأم المملوء محبّة لم تفكر في نفسها بل في ابنيها. 
لا طريق للمجد الأبدي خارج الصلب معه والدفن أيضًا. وكما يقول *القدّيس يوحنا الذهبي الفم: *[هكذا يليق بنا أن نسلك في نفس الطريق حتى نشاركه المجد والكرامة... ما أمجد الآلام! بها نتشبّه بموته.] لكننا لا نقدر أن ندخل هذا الطريق بأنفسنا، لذا يؤكّد لنا السيِّد أنه اختارنا (يو 15: 16)، وكما يقول *القدّيس يوحنا الذهبي الفم:* [الفضل هنا هو لصاحب الدعوة، وما على المدعوّين إلاّ الطاعة .] كما يقول: [لا نقدر أن نجري في طريق الله إلاّ محمولين على أجنحة الروح.] [الذين يعاقبون فمن أجل العدالة، أمّا الذين يكلّلون فمن أجل النعمة. فلو أنهم مارسوا ألف عمل صالح إنّما يتمتّعون بالسماء والملكوت مقابل هذه الأعمال الصغيرة لأجل حرّية النعمة، فيرتفعون إلى ما لا يقاس.] ​ 





> بل ان يسوع يعلن خضوعه للاب خضوع تام ونجد هذا فى رسالة بولس الاولى لاهل كورنثس 15-28 "ومتى اخضع له الكل فحينئذ الابن نفسه ايضا سيخضع للذي اخضع له الكل كي يكون الله الكل في الكل" ومتى سيكون هذا الخضوع سيكون يوم الدينونة اى بعد ان يكون دوره الخاص بالفداء والصلب-كما تدعون-قد انتهى فكيف يخضع الابن وقتها للاب وهو الله هل الله يخضع لاحد
> تتسال وتقول كيف يامر يسوع ان يكرمه الناس كما يكرمون الاب وكيف يقول من لا يكرم الابن لا يكرم الاب


 

ماذا يعني يخضع الابن، ويصير اللَّه هو الكل في الكل. صار كلمة اللَّه المتجسد الذي هو واحد مع أبيه ومساوٍ له في ذات الجوهر إنسانًا، لكي يكون وسيطًا بين اللَّه والناس. الآن إذ انتهي دور الوساطة فلا يعود يشفع عن أناسٍ جدد كإنسانٍ يخضع للآب، فهو رأس الكنيسة. *خضوع الابن هنا ليس كخضوع الخليقة، إنما خضوع ذاك الذي هو واحد معه ومساوٍ له في ذات الجوهر*. فالابن الذي قام بدور الوسيط وقدم نفسه ذبيحة حب عن البشرية وصار رأسًا للكنيسة يعلن خضوعه للآب كتكريمٍ متبادل فيما بينهما. فالابن يكرم الآب، كما أن الآب يكرم الابن. والكل يكرمون الابن كما يكرمون الآب (يو 5: 22- 23 ؛ عب 1: 6).
خضوع الاقنوم الثاني للأقنوم الأول ليس كمن هو أقل منه، إنما إذ قبل أن يتجسد ويموت ثم يقوم كرأس وبكر الراقدين يخضع للآب باسم الكنيسة كلها ولحسابها. هذا لا يعني انفصال اللاهوت عن الناسوت، فإنه مع إشراق بهاء اللاهوت الكامل علي الناسوت يخضع الابن.
v لماذا يتحدث بولس عن خضوع الابن للآب عندما انتهى من الحديث عن خضوع كل شيء للمسيح؟ 
يتحدث الرسول بطريقة عندما يتكلم عن اللاهوت وحده, وبطريقة أخرى عندما يتكلم عن التدبير الإلهي. كمثال إذ وضع النص الخاص بتجسد ربنا لا يعود يخشى بولس من الحديث عن أعماله المتواضعة الكثيرة, فإن هذه ليست غير لائقة بالمسيح المتجسد, حتى وإن بدت واضحة أنها لا يمكن أن تنطبق على اللَّه.
في النص الحالي عن أي الأمرين يتحدث؟ 
إذ أشار إلى موت المسيح وقيامته، وكلاهما لا ينطبقان على اللَّه فمن الواضح أنه يتحدث عن التدبير الإلهي للتجسد, الذي فيه خضع الابن للآب بإرادته. ولكن لاحظ أنه قدم تصحيحًا بقوله أن الذي أخضع كل شيء له قد استثنى نفسه من هذا الكل. هذا يعني أنه يذكرنا بأن المسيح الكلمة هو اللَّه الحقيقى.​
*القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم​*
v بهذا فإنه قد أكمل العمل الذي أعطي له، وهو أن يكون اللَّه الكل في الكل.​
*العلامة أوريجينوس​*
v إنه يود أن تُفهم رؤية شكله (كمتجسد) عندما كل الخليقة معًا مع ذاك الشكل الذي به صار ابن اللَّه الإنسان يخضع للَّه. بهذا الشكل الابن نفسه يخضع لذاك الذي أخضع كل الاشياء له, فيكون اللَّه هو الكل في الكل.​
*القديس أغسطينوس​*

*ثانيًا: الخضوع لا يقلل من شأن الابن​*
v لم يفقد الابن شيئًا عندما يمنح الكل, كما أنه لم يفقد شيئًا عندما يتسلم الآب المُلك, ولا الآب يفقد شيئًا عندما يعطى ما له للابن. ​
*القديس أمبروسيوس​*
v خضوع المسيح للآب ليس كخضوعنا نحن للابن, فإن خضوعنا هو اعتماد عليه وليس اتحاد المتساويين.​
*أمبروسياستر​*

v كما أن الابن يُخضع الكل للآب, هكذا يفعل الآب للابن, واحد بعمله والآخر بمسرته.​
*القديس غريغوريوس النزنيزي​*

*ثالثًا: قيل هذا بسببنا​*
مادمنا في العالم لا نبلغ الكمال كما ينبغي لهذا، يُقال حتى القديسون لا يدركون بالكامل أن اللَّه هو الكل في الكل. أو بمعني أدق لا يتحقق فيهم هذا بالكامل ماداموا في الجسد في هذا العالم، حتى متى حلت القيامة يتحقق فيهم هذا، فيشعر كل واحدٍ منهم أن اللَّه هو الكل بالنسبة له!
هنا لا يقول: "يصير الآب هو الكل في الكل"، لأنه إذ يتمتع المؤمنون بالمكافأة الأبدية لا يعودوا يتطلعوا إلى كل أقنوم بأن له عمل خاص، فإن الآب الذي وضع خطة الخلاص والابن الذي قدم حياته ذبيحة حب لخلاصنا، والروح القدس الذي وهبنا الشركة لكي نتمتع بالاتحاد مع اللَّه ونحمل أيقونة الكلمة المتجسد... الآن كل هذه الأعمال الإلهية قد تحققت، فنقف لنري اللَّه "الثالوث القدوس".​
*v مادمت أنا غير خاضع للآب, لا يُقال أنه هو خاضع للآب. ​*ليس أنه هو محتاج أن يخضع أمام الآب, وإنما من أجلي إذ لم يتم بعد عمله هذا لذلك قيل أنه لم يخضع بعـد, "*لأننا نحن جسد المسيح وأعضاؤه*" 

(1 كو 12 : 27) .
v مثل هؤلاء (الهراطقة) لا يفهمون أن خضوع المسيح للآب يعلن عنىطوباوية كمالنا ويظهر تكليل المجد الذي للعمل الذي يتعهد به.​
*العلامة أوريجينوس​*
v سيصير اللَّه الكل في الكل في كل شخص بطريقة بها أن كل شيء مما يشعر به الفكر العاقل أو يفهمه أو يفكر فيه سيصير للَّه. عندما يتطهر من كل سحابة الشر, لا يعود الفكر يشعر بشيء آخر غير اللَّه أو بجانب اللَّه. هذا الفكر يفكر في اللَّه ويرى اللَّه ويقتنى اللَّه, فيصير اللَّه هو وسيلة كل حركاته وقياسه. بهذا يصير اللَّه هو الكل في الكل.​
*العلامة أوريجينوس​*
v يصير اللَّه الكل في الكل عندما لا نعود بعد نكون مثل الآن نحمل كمًا من الدوافع والعواطف, مع قليل أو لا شيء من اللَّه فينا, بل نكون بالكامل مثل اللَّه, فنفسح المجال للَّه, وله وحده. 
هذا هو النضوج الذي نسرع إليه.​
*القديس غريغوريوس النزنيزى​*
v يصير اللَّه كل شيء في الكل, *فلا تكون فقط الحكمة في سليمان، ووداعة الروح في داود, والغيرة في إيليا وفينحاس, والإيمان في إبراهيم, والحب الكامل في بطرس، وغيرة الكرازة في الإناء المختار (بولس) وفضيلتان أو ثلاثة في آخرين... بل يكون اللَّه بالكامل في الكل*. كل عدد القديسين سيتمجدون في كل خورس الفضائل, ويكون اللَّه كل شيء في الكل.​
*القديس جيروم​*
v سيسكن شعب اللَّه في هذا البيت أبديًا مع إلههم وفي إلههم, واللَّه يسكن مع شعبه وفي شعبه, فيملأ اللَّه شعبه, ويمتلئ شعبه به، حتى يصير اللَّه الكل في الكل, اللَّه نفسه هو مكافأتهم في السلام كما كان هو قوتهم في المعركة!​
*القديس أغسطينوس​*
v "لتكن مشيئتك كما في السماء كذلك على الأرض". هذا هو ملكوت اللَّه، حيث لا تنتصر إرادة على مشيئة اللَّه، سواء في السماء أو على الأرض، عند ما يكون اللَّه هو موجه الكل إلى النهاية، وهو الحي، وهو العامل، وهو المالك، وهو كل شيء، حتى كما يقول الرسول: "يكون اللَّه هو الكل في الكل".​
*الأب بطرس خريسولوجوس​*
v اللَّه واهب الفضيلة وسيكون هو نفسه مكافأتها، فإنه ليس أعظم ولا أفضل من أن يعد اللَّه بإعطائه ذاته. ماذا تعني كلمته بالنبي: "*أكون لكم إلهًا وتكونون لي شعبًا*" (لا 12:26) إلا أكون لكم كفايتكم، أصير أنا الكل لما يشتهيه الإنسان بطريقة مكرمة، حياته وصحته وقوته وغناه ومجده وكرامته وسلامه وكل الأشياء؟ 
هذا هو التفسير السليم لقول الرسول: إن اللَّه يكون الكل في الكل [28]. سيكون نهاية كل رغباتنا التي ستُرى بلا نهاية، ويُحب بلا حدود ويُسبّح بلا ملل. هذا التدفق للحب والخدمة ستكون الحياة الأبدية عينها المقدّمة للكل.
v سيعيد لك جسدك حتى كمال عدد شعرك، ويقيمك مع الملائكة إلى الأبد حيث لا تحتاج بعد إلى يده المؤدبة، إنما تمتلكك مراحمه الفائقة. فإن اللَّه سيكون "*الكل في الكل*"، فلا نعود نتذوق بعد عدم السعادة. *سيكون إلهنا نفسه راعينا؛ إلهنا ذاته كأسنا، إلهنا هو مجدنا، إلهنا يصير غنانا. أي شيء بعد تحتاج إليه؟ هو وحده يصير كل شيء بالنسبة لك*.
v في السماء لا يكون لنا خبرة الاحتياج, بهذا نكون سعداء. سنكون مكتفين وذلك باللَّه. سيكون بالنسبة لنا كل الأشياء التي نتطلع هنا إليها أنها ذات قيمة عظيمة.​
*القديس أغسطينوس​*
v كما يقول الرسول أن اللَّه سيكون "*الكل في الكل*". يبدو لي أن هذا النطق يؤكد بوضوح الفكرة التي وصلنا إليها، إذ تعني أن *اللَّه سيكون عوض كل الأشياء*، الكل في الكل. بينما حياتنا الحاضرة تحمل أنشطة متنوعة في أشكال كثيرة، والأشياء التي نرتبط بها متعددة مثل الزمن والهواء والموقع والطعام والشراب وأشعة الشمس وضروريات الحياة الأخرى. مع كثرتها لكن ليس شيء منها هو اللَّه... أما الحالة المطوّبة التي نترجّاها فإنها لا تعتاز إلى شيء من كل هذا، *فسيكون الكائن الإلهي هو الكل، وعوض الكل بالنسبة لنا*، مقدمًا نفسه ليشبع كل احتياجاتنا. واضح أيضًا من الكتاب المقدس أن اللَّه يصير لمن يستحق ذلك الحقيقة والمسكن والملبس والطعام والشراب والنور والغنى والسلطة وسيكون الكل في الكل. يبدو لي أن الكتاب المقدس يعلمنا هنا زوال الشر تمامًا. فإنه إذ يكون اللَّه في كل الأشياء، فواضح أن الشر لا يعود يرتبط بها. فإنه إذا افترض أحد وجود الشر، كيف يؤمن بأن اللَّه يصير الكل في الكل؟​
*القديس غريغوريوس أسقف نيصص ​*
v يلزمنا ألا ننسحب من جهادنا في السهر بسبب اليأس الخطير لأن "*الآن ملكوت اللَّه يُغصَب والغاصبون يختطفونهُ"* (مت12:11). فلا يمكن نوال فضيلة بغير جهادٍ، ولا يمكن ضبط العقل بغير حزن قلبي عميق، لأن "*الإنسان مولود للمشقَّة*" (أي 7:5). ومن أجل الوصول "*إلى إنسان كامل، إلى قياس قامة مِلْءِ المسيح*" (أف 13:4). يلزمنا أن نكون علي الدوام في جهاد عظيم مع عناية لانهائية. لا يمكن لأي إنسان أن يصل إلى ملء هذا القياس إنما من يأخذ هذا القياس في اعتباره مقدمًا، ويتدرب عليه من الآن، ويتذوقه هنا في العالم، تكون له علامة العضوية الثمينة للمسيح، ويملك وهو في هذا الجسد على عربون هذا الاتحاد الكامل بجسد المسيح، ويكون له اشتياق وعطش إلى أمرٍ واحدٍ جاعلاً ليس فقط أعماله بل وأفكاره متجهة إلى أمرٍ واحدٍ وهو أن يحفظ الآن وعلى الدوام عربون الحياة المقبلة الطوباوية التي للقديسين، أي أن *"يكون اللَّه الكل في الكل" *(1 كو28:15).​
*الأب سيرينوس​*
v رغب ربنا في أن يؤسس هذه (الخلوة الروحية)، تاركًا لنا مثالاً... فإذ هو ينبوع القداسة الذي لا يُنتهك، وليس محتاجًا إلى عون خارجي، ولا إلى مساعدة الوحدة (الخلوة)، لأن كمال نقاوته لا يمكن أن تتأثر بالجماهير، ولا تتلوث من مخالطته للبشر، بل هو الذي يقدس ويطهر الأمور الدنسة، ومع ذلك نجده يعتزل في الجبل وحده للصلاة. باعتزاله يعلمنا أننا إن رغبنا في الاقتراب من اللَّه بمحبة صادرة *عن قلب نقي بلا دنس، يلزمنا أن ننسحب من كل اضطرابات الجموع، حتى تتدرب نفوسنا، ونحن بعد في الجسد، على تذوق السعادة الموعود بها للقديسين،* وهي أن "*يكون اللَّه هو الكل في الكل*" (1 كو 28:15) .​
*الأب اسحق​*
v إننا لا نرى أن المسيح نفسه صنع بعد الكل في الكل (1 كو 28:15) كما يقول بولس الرسول حتى نكتشف المسيح شيئًا فشيئًا في الكل، لأنه قيل عنه: "*ومنه أنتم بالمسيح يسوع الذي صار لنا حكمة من اللَّه وبرًا وقداسةً وفداء*" (1 كو 30:1). بالتالي نجد فيه الحكمة، ومرة أخرى البرّ، وأخرى القداسة، ومرة أخرى الحنان، وأخرى الوداعة، وأخرى التواضع أو طول الأناة. فالمسيح (المُعلن في قديسيه) في وقتنا الحاضر مُقسَّم عضوًا بعضوٍ بين الآباء القديسين، لكن حينما يوجد الجميع في وحدة الإيمان والفضيلة يكون "*إنسانًا كاملاً*" (أف 13:4)، مكمِّلاً جسده الواحد بأوصال واختصاصات كل أعضائه*. وسيأتي الوقت حينما يكون اللَّه هو "الكل في الكل"، لأن اللَّه الآن "في الكل" -كما سبق أن ذكرنا- بواسطة الفضائل، لكنه ليس الكل في الكل لأنهم ليسوا في ملء كمالهم*.​
*القديس يوحنا كاسيان​*

*الثالوث القدوس هو الكل في الكل ​*
بقوله "*اللَّه الكل في الكل*" يعلن أن الثالوث القدوس هو الكل في الكل، فقد قيل عن المسيح أنه الكل في الكل (كو 3: 11؛ زك 14: 9). يري كثير من الدارسين أن تعبير "*يكون اللَّه الكل في الكل*" لا يشير إلى الآب وحده بل اللاهوت الخاص بالثالوث القدوس دون الإشارة إلى أقنومية كل واحدٍ منهم.​ 




> اولا المؤمن الصادق يكرم انبياء الرب جميعا فهو كما يحترم الاب ويقدسه لابد ان يحترم الانبياء الذى ارسلهم ولا يسبهم او يحقر من شانهم فمن يحترم الرسول ويكرمه كانه اكرم الراسل نفسه ثم انه يقول نفس الشئ عن التلاميذ فى متى 10-40 "من يقبلكم يقبلني ومن يقبلني يقبل الذي ارسلني" اذن من يقبل التلاميذ كانه قبل المسيح و بالمثل من اكرم يسوع كانه اكرم الاب


 
محاولة بائسة, اذ المسيح يتكلم عن القبول و الكهنوتية و لا علاقة للموضوع بالتكريم, فكلامك كله ساقط و بلا دليل, فكيف تأول القبول بالكرامة؟

عجبي!





> تستشهد بقول يسوع انا والاب واحد وتعتقد انهم واحد فى الجوهر اى شخص واحد وانا اقول لك ليس هذا ليس صحيحا فالوحدة هنا هى وحدة الهدف والتعاليم




اولا, انك تناسيت النص التالي لانه لا رد لك عليه
" قَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ:«أَنَا مَعَكُمْ زَمَانًا هذِهِ مُدَّتُهُ وَلَمْ تَعْرِفْنِي يَا فِيلُبُّسُ! اَلَّذِي رَآنِي فَقَدْ رَأَى الآبَ، فَكَيْفَ تَقُولُ أَنْتَ: أَرِنَا الآبَ؟" يوحنا 9:14

و ثانيا فسرت النص على هواك من جديد

و قد اقتطفت النص لتعطي معنى اخر فلنلاحظ عدم امانتك:

30أنا والآبُ واحِدٌ«.
31وجاءَ اليَهودُ بِحجارَةٍ ليَرجُموه. 32فقالَ لهُم يسوعُ: «أرَيتُكُم كثيرًا مِنَ الأعمالِ الصالِحَةِ مِنْ عِندِ الآبِ، فلأيِّ عمَلٍ مِنها تَرجُموني؟«
33أجابَهُ اليَهودُ: «لا نَرجُمُكَ لأيِّ عمَلٍ صالِـحِ عَمِلتَ، بل لِتَجديفِكَ. فما أنتَ إلاّ إنسانِ، لكِنَّكَ جَعلتَ نَفسَكَ إلهًا«.

اذ ارادوا رجمه لانه عادل نفس بالله, و هذا من العدد الذي بعده مباشرة!
فالوحدة التي اعلنها هي وحدة الجوهر لذلك ارادوا رجمه, فهل يرجمون شخصا لانه اعلن وحدة الهدف و التعاليم؟



​


> تستشهد بقول يسوع لفيلبس من رانى فقد راى الاب كما جاء فى يوحنا 14-8 "قال له فيلبس يا سيد أرنا الآب وكفانا. 9 قال له يسوع انا معكم زمانا هذه مدته ولم تعرفني يا فيلبس.الذي رآني فقد رأى الآب فكيف تقول انت أرنا الآب"
> اولا لابد ان نتفق على شئ وهو انه لا احد رأى الاب ولا يستطيع احد ان يراه وهذا موجود فى يوحنا 5-37 " والآب نفسه الذي ارسلني يشهد لي.لم تسمعوا صوته قط ولا ابصرتم هيئته" اذن الاب لا يراه احد لماذا لان هذا هو الاختبار الذى وضع به البشر ان يؤمنوا به بدون ان يروه يجب ان تؤمن بالغيب بدون ان ترى الله حتى تكون لك الحياة الابدية والان فيلبس يطلب ان يرى الاب كأنه يريد ان يرى اسئلة الامتحان قبل ان يدخل الى قاعة الامتحان ويبدا الامتحان فعليا لهذا يستنكر يسوع هذا ويقول كل هذا انا معكم ولا تعرف ومازلت تطلب ان ترى الاب من يرانى ويستمع لتعاليمى ووصاياى فكأنه رأى الاب نفسه ولو كان يسوع هو الاب فعلا لكان قال له يا فيلبس انا الاب الذى تطلب رؤيته او قال له انا الاب المتجسد


 
كان الاجدر بك ان تقرأ النص كاملا

7لَو كُنتُم عَرَفْتُموني لَعَرَفْتُم أبـي أيضًا. ومِنَ الآنَ أنتُم تَعرِفونَهُ، ورأَيتُموهُ«.
8فقالَ لَه فيلبُّسُ: «يا سيِّدُ، أرِنا الآبَ وكَفانا«. 9فقالَ لَه يَسوعُ: «أنا مَعكُم كُلَ هذا الوَقتِ، وما عَرَفتَني بَعدُ يا فيلبُّسُ؟ مَنْ رآني رأى الآبَ، فكيفَ تَقولُ: أرِنا الآبَ؟ 10ألا تُؤمِنُ بأنِّي في الآبِ وأنَّ الآبَ فيَّ؟ الكلامُ الذي أقولُهُ لا أقولُهُ مِنْ عِندي، والأعمالُ التي أعمَلُها يَعمَلُها الآبُ الذي هوَ فيَّ. 11صدِّقوني إذا قُلتُ: أنا في الآبِ والآبُ فيَّ، 







إنها كلمات عتاب صادرة من السيد المسيح الذي تعَّرف عليه كثير من الآباء والأنبياء من خلال الرموز والظلال، واشتهوا أن يروه ويرتبطوا به. كان هو كل رجائهم. ولكن للأسف فإن التلاميذ وقد عاشوا مع السيد ورافقوه في خدمته، بل في رحلاته، وأحيانًا في خلواته، وقد حان وقت رحيله من العالم، لم يعرفوه بعد كما ينبغي.
يشتهي السيد المسيح أن يتعرف عليه كل المؤمنين ليدركوا حقوقهم فيه. وهذا هو موضوع صلوات الرسل أنفسهم من جهة البشرية. وكما كتب القديس بولس إلى أهل أفسس: "لا أزال شاكرًا لأجلكم، ذاكرًا إياكم في صلواتي، كي يعطيكم إله ربنا... لتعلموا نحونا، نحن المؤمنين، حسب عمل شدة قوته الذي عمله في المسيح، إذ أقامه من الأموات، وأجلسه عن يمينه في السماويات" (أف ١: ١٦-٢٠).
أما قوله: "*من الآن تعرفونه، وقد رأيتموه*" (٧) فيقصد بالآن ساعة الصليب. خلال بغض العالم للمسيح، وصلب السيد المسيح لمحبة العالم في مؤمنيه، يُعرف الآب الكلي الحب، ويراه المؤمنون في الابن المصلوب القائم من الأموات. ساعة الصليب هي فرصة إلهية مقدمة للمؤمنين لكي يتعرفوا على الآب ويروه، لأنهم بالصليب يدخلون إلى المصالحة معه، ويتمتعون بالاستقرار في حضنه.
من يعرف المسيح بحق يدرك أنه الابن، الله السماوي، مملكته ليست من هذا العالم، نزل من السماء ويصعد إليها بكونه في حضن الآب. فمن يبلغه يبلغ الأحضان الإلهية للآب، ويتعرف على شخصه وأسراره.
لاحظ *القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم* وغيره من الآباء أن السيد المسيح يقول تارة بأنهم رأوه وعرفوه، وتارة أنهم رأوه ولم يعرفوه، وأخرى أنهم لم يروه ولا يعرفوه، فهل في هذا تناقض؟ يميز القديس بين رؤية الابن خلال الجسد وحده حيث يلمسونه بأيديهم الجسدية ويرونه بأعينهم الجسمانية دون رؤية جوهره وعدم إدراك لاهوته وبهاء مجده؛ هؤلاء يرونه ولا يرونه، وفي نفس الوقت لا يعرفونه. *حتى التلاميذ رأوه والتصقوا به، لكن إلي لحظات صعوده وحلول روحه القدوس لم يكونوا قادرين على إدراك لاهوته كما يليق. هكذا يمكن للإنسان أن يعرفه ولا يعرفه؛ فيعرفه دون إدراك المعرفة الحقيقية لشخصه.*​

من يرى حقيقة الابن ويتعرف على شخصه كما يليق يرى الآب ويتعرف عليه.
v إنه لا يناقض نفسه؛ حقا لقد عرفوه، ولكن ليس كما كان ينبغي. لقد عرفوا الله، لكنهم لم يكونوا بعد قد عرفوا الآب. فإنه بعد ذلك إذ حل الروح القدس عليهم عمل فيهم مقدمًا لهم كل معرفة. 
ما قاله هو هكذا: "إن عرفتم جوهري ورتبتي تعرفون أيضًا جوهر الآب ورتبته. *ستعرفونه وترونه بواسطتي*". يقصد بالرؤية المعرفة بالإدراك الذهني، فإن هؤلاء الذين يُرون يمكن أن نراهم ولا نعرفهم، أما الذين يُعرفون لا نقدر أن نعرفهم ولا نعرفهم. لذلك يقول: "*وترونه*"، كما يقال: "يُرى بواسطة الملائكة" (1 تي 3: 16). أما ذات الجوهر فلا يُرى، ومع هذا يقال أنه يُرى، أي قدر ما يستطيعون أن يروا. ​
*قيلت هذه الكلمات لكي تتعلموا أن الذين يرونه يعرفون من ولده. لكنهم لم يروه في جوهره غير المحتجب، إنما رأوه في ثوب جسده. ​*
إنه يود في كل موضع أن *يضع الرؤية موضع المعرفة*، كما يقول: "طوبى للأنقياء القلب لأنهم يعاينون الله" (مت 5: 8). يعني بالأنقياء الذين تحرروا ليس من الزنا وحده، بل ومن كل الخطايا، لأن كل خطية تجلب دنسًا للنفس.​
*القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم​*
يعلق *القديس أغسطينوس *على الآيات (٧-١٠) بأن السيد المسيح يؤكد أن من يعرفه يعرف الآب، لأنه لا يقدر أحد أن يأتي إلى الآب إلا به. وأن السيد المسيح هنا يؤكد وحدته مع الآب، وفي نفس الوقت التمايز بين الآب والابن.​
*"قال له فيلبس:​*

*يا سيد أرنا الآب وكفانا". (8)​*
إذ تحدث السيد المسيح عن الآب اشتاق فيلبس أن يراه، لكنه لم يكن بعد قادرًا. ​
*أولاً​*: لأنه أراد رؤية اللاهوت حسيًا، يراه بالعين الجسدية كما يرى المسيح.​

*ثانيًا​*: سرّ عجزه عن الرؤية هو عدم رؤيته لحقيقة المسيح نفسه، يراه حسب الجسد دون أن يدرك لاهوته. ​

*وأخيرًا​*: عدم إدراكه الوحدة الفريدة بين الآب والابن في ذات الجوهر، لذلك سأله: "*يا سيد أرنا الآب وكفانا*" (8). 

طلبة فيلبس تشبه طلبة موسى النبي الذي اشتهى أن يرى مجد الله (خر ٣٣: ١٨). حقًا رؤية الله فيها الشبع والكفاية، وهي طلبة تفرح قلب الله، لكن الخطأ في طلبة فيلبس هو تجاهله لوحدانية الابن مع الآب، لأنه لم يتمتع بالتجلي مثل بطرس ويعقوب ويوحنا. وعدم إدراكه أنه حتى تلك اللحظات لم يعرف المسيح كما ينبغي ولا رأي جوهر لاهوته.
v قلب فيلبس النظام وقال: "*أرنا الآب*"، كمن قد عرف المسيح تمامًا. أما المسيح فوضعه في الطريق المستقيم، حاثًا إياه أن يقتني معرفة الآب من خلاله، بينما أراد فيلبس أن يراه بعينيه الجسديتين. ربما لأنه سمع عن الأنبياء أنهم رأوا الله. لكن هذه الحالات كانت من قبيل التنازل، لذلك يقول المسيح: "الله لم يره أحد قط" (1: 18)، مرة أخري: "كل من سمع وتعلم يقبل إليّ" (6: 45). "لم تسمعوا صوته قط، ولا أبصرتم هيئته" (5: 37). وفي العهد القديم: "لا يرى إنسان وجهي ويعيش" (خر 33: 20). 
ماذا يقول المسيح؟ "*أنا معكم زمانًا هذه مدته ولم تعرفني يا فيلبس؟"* لم يقل له: "ولم تراني" بل قال: "*ولم تعرفني*". 
ربما يسأل فيلبس:" لماذا أرغب في أن أتعلم عنك؟ الآن أنا أطلب أن أري أباك، وأنت تقول لي لم تعرفني؟" أية علاقة بين هذا وبين السؤال؟ بالتأكيد العلاقة وثيقة جدًا، فإن كان هذا هو الذي له الآب ومازال هو الابن فإنه من خلاله يعرف الذي ولده. فمن أجل التمييز بين الأقنومين يقول: "*من رآني فقد رأي الآب*"، لئلا يظن أحد أن الآب نفسه هو الابن بعينه. 
لماذا لم يجبه: أنت تطلب أمورًا مستحيلة لا يُسمح بها لإنسان، وإنما هي ممكنة لي وحدي؟ لأن فيلبس قال: "*وكفانا*"، فمع معرفته للمسيح أظهر له أنه لم يره. بالتأكيد لو أنه عرف الآب، لكان قادرًا أن يعرف الابن، لهذا يقول: "من رآني فقد رأي الآب"... وكأنه يقول له: "ليس ممكنًا أن تراني أو ترى الآب". لأن فيلبس فكر في المعرفة حسب الرؤية، وإذ فكر هكذا ظن أنه رأى الابن، فأراد بنفس الطريقة أن يرى الآب، لكن يسوع أظهر له أنه لم يرَ الابن نفسه. 
وإن أراد أحد أن يدعو المعرفة رؤية فلا أعارضه، إذ يقول المسيح: "لأن من يعرفني يعرف الآب". لكنه لم يقل هذا، إنما أراد أن يعلن عن الشركة في الجوهر: من يعرف جوهره يعرف جوهر الآب أيضًا. هل يتحدث هنا عن حكمة الآب؟ هل عن صلاحه؟ ليس هكذا، وإنما ما هو الله عليه، ذات جوهره... بحق انتهره قائلاً: "*أنا معكم زمانًا هذه مدته؟*" لقد تمتعت بمثل هذا التعليم، ورأيت المعجزات التي فعلتها بسلطان، وكل ما يخص اللاهوت، التي يفعلها الآب وحده من غفران للخطايا وإعلان عن الأسرار الخفية وإقامةٍ من الموت وخلقة من التراب ولم تعرفني؟ إذ التحق بالجسد لهذا يقول: "ألم تعرفني؟" إنك ترى الآب، فلا تطلب ترى ما هو أكثر، ففيه تراني. إن رأيتني لا تكون محبًا للاستطلاع أكثر، لأنك تعرفه فيّ أيضًا.
v "ألست تؤمن إني أنا في الآب، والآب فيّ؟" بمعنى: إني أُري في ذات الجوهر. "*الكلام الذي أكلمكم به لست أتكلم به من نفسي، لكن الآب الحال فيّ هو يعمل الأعمال*" (10) كيف يبدأ بالكلام ويأتي إلي الأعمال؟ لأنه كان يلزم طبيعيًا أن يقول: "الآب هو يتكلم الكلام"، لكنه هنا وضع الأمرين معًا التعليم والمعجزات. وربما قال هذا لأن الكلام هو أيضًا كان أعمالاً. فكيف يعمل الآب كلاهما؟ يقول في موضع آخر: "إن كنت لست أعمل أعمال أبي فلا تؤمنوا" (10: 37)، فكيف يقول هنا أن الآب هو يعملها؟ ليظهر نفس الشيء أنه لا يوجد فاصل بين الآب والابن. ما قاله هو هذا: "لا يعمل الآب في طريق، وأنا في طريق آخر". كما يقول في موضع آخر: "أبي يعمل حتى الآن، وأنا أعمل" (5: 17)،مظهرًا في العبارة الأولي عدم الاختلاف في العمل بين الآب والابن، وفي الثانية الهوية للآب والابن.​
*القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم​*

*"قال له يسوع:​*

*أنا معكم زمانًا هذه مدته، ولم تعرفني يا فيلبس؟ ​*

*الذي رأني فقد رأى الآب، ​*

*فكيف تقول أنت ارنا الآب؟" (9)​*
في عتابه لفيلبس بل ولكل التلاميذ يقول السيد: "*أنا معكم*"، ولم يقل: "أنتم معي". فقد نزل إلينا وحلَّ بيننا، فمن جانبه جاء إلينا خلال مبادرة حبه. بقي لنا أن تستنير أعيننا الداخلية ونتقدم نحوه، لنصير نحن معه كما هو معنا. هو نزل إلينا لكي بروحه نصعد إليه.
إنه معهم ليس خلال رؤية سريعة إلى دقائق أو ساعات كما أعلن عن نفسه قديمًا للأنبياء خلال الرؤى والإعلانات والأحلام، إنما جاء وحلَّ بينهم، وعاش في وسطهم "*زمانًا هذه مدته*"، لهذا كان يليق بهم أن يروه كما ينبغي فيروا الآب، ويدركوه، ويتحدوا معه في المسيح يسوع. من رأى المسيح حقًا يرى الآب!
هل يمكن لخليقةٍ ما في السماء أو على الأرض أن تتجاسر وتنطق بهذا؟ مستحيل! لقد حسب السيد المسيح أن من رآه فقد رأى الآب، وذلك إن اكتشف حقيقة السيد. لهذا عاتب السيد المسيح فيلبس، لأنه لم يعرفه بعد عشرة دامت حوالي ثلاث سنوات. إنه لم يلمه لأنه يشتهي رؤية الآب، وإنما لأنه لم يدرك من هو المسيح، وبالتالي لم يستطع طوال هذه المدة أن يتمتع برؤية الآب. لم يدرك أن ملء اللاهوت في المسيح جسديًا (١ كو ٢: ٩)، فالآب هو فيه في كمال لاهوته. ما يعمله السيد المسيح يشترك فيه الآب بكونه العمل الإلهي الواحد.
v أما تؤمن إني أنا في الآب، والآب فيّ؟ نعم من يتطلع إلى الابن يرى الآب في صورة. لاحظ أي نوع من الصور يتحدث عنها. إنه الحق والبرّ وقوة اللَّه، ليس أخرسًا لأنه الكلمة، وليس بلا إحساس لأنه الحكمة، وليس باطلاً وغبيًا لأنه القوة، وليس بلا حياة لأنه الحياة، ليس ميتًا لأنه القيامة.
v في الكنيسة اعرف صورة واحدة، صورة الله غير المنظور التي قال عنها الله: "وصنع الإنسان على صورتنا"... (تك 1: 26). تلك الصورة التي كُتب عنها أن المسيح "بهاء المجد ورسم أقنومه" (راجع عب 1: 3). في هذه الصورة أدرك الآب، كما يقول الرب يسوع نفسه: "من رآني فقط رأى الآب". لأن هذه الصورة غير منفصلة عن الآب، والتي هي بالحق تعلمني وحدة الثالوث، إذ يقول: "أنا والآب واحد" (10: 30) وأيضًا: "كل ما للآب فهو لي" (16: 15). وأيضًا عن الروح القدس يُقال أن الروح هو روح المسيح، كما هو مكتوب: "يأخذ مما لي ويخبركم" (16: 14).​
*القديس أمبروسيوس ​*
v من يتأهل للتطلع إلى ربوبية الابن ينعم بربوبية الآب. هذا الكلام ليس من عندي، بل هي كلمات الابن الوحيد القائل: "*أنا معكم زمانًا هذه مدته ولم تعرفني يا فيلبس؟ الذي رآني فقد رأى الآب*". وباختصار لا تفصلهما، ولا تصنع تشويشًا.
لا تقل قط أن الابن غريب عن الآب، ولا تقبل القائلين إن الآب في وقت ما الآب، وفي وقت آخر هو الابن. فإن هذه العبارة غريبة وجاحدة وليست من تعاليم الكنيسة. لكن الآب بولادته الابن بقي الآب ولم يتغير، ولد الحكمة ولم يفقد الحكمة. ولد القوة دون أن يصير ضعيفًا. ولد اللَّه ولم يخسر ربوبيته. لم يفقد شيئًا بالنقص أو التغير، ولا المولود ناقص في شيء. 
كامل هو الوالد، وكامل هو المولود. 
اللَّه هو الوالد، اللَّه هو المولود، اللَّه من اللّه، ولكنه يُدعى الآب إلهه دون أن يخجل من القول: "أصعد إلى أبي وأبيكم، وإلهي وإلهكم" (يو 17:20).​
*القديس كيرلس الأورشليمي ​*
يعبر *القديس غريغوريوس النزينزي* عن سرّ انجذابه إلى الثالوث الذي كرز به بين شعبه، بينما لمدة طويلة قد حُرم الثالوث من الكرازة به بين الشعب، وإن كان ليس تمامًا.
v ليقودني الكلمة الإلهي في نهاية حياة مملوءة بالدموع إلى المسكن غير المتغير، حيث يوجد ثالوثي، وبهاء سموه المجتمع، ظلال الثالوث تمجدني.​
*القديس غريغوريوس النزينزي​*
v بالحق انتهر السيد التلميذ، إذ رأى ما في قلب السائل. إن كان الآب بنوعٍ ما أفضل من الابن، حتى أن فيلبس أراد أن يعرف الآب، بهذا لم يعرف الابن، إذ ظن أنه أقل من الآب. فلكي يُصحح مثل هذا المفهوم قيل: "*الذي رآني رأى الآب، فيكف تقول أنت أرنا الآب؟*" (9)... لماذا تود أن تكتشف وجود مسافة بين من هما متشابهين؟ لماذا تتوق إلى معرفة منفصلة بين من هما غير منفصلين؟ ما قاله بعد ذلك لم يكن لفيلبس وحده، بل لهم جميعًا، هذا يلزم ألا نضعه كما في زاوية، حتى يمكننا بمعونته أن نفسره بأكثر حرص.
v لم تكن بعد عينا فيلبس سليمتين بما فيه الكفاية لتنظرا الآب، وبالتالي لتنظرا الابن الذي هو مساوٍ للآب. هكذا قام يسوع المسيح بشفائه بأدوية ومراهم الإيمان ليقوي عيني ذهنه اللتين كانتا بعد ضعيفتين وعاجزتين عن رؤية نورٍ عظيمٍ كهذا. وقال له: أما تؤمن إني في الآب، والآب فيَّ؟" ليت ذاك العاجز عن أن يرى ما سيظهره له الرب يومًا ما ألا يطلب أن يرى بل أن يؤمن. ليؤمن أولاً حتى تُشفى العينان اللتان بهما ينظر. ​
*القديس أغسطينوس​*

*"ألست تؤمن إني أنا في الآب، والآب فيّ؟​*

*الكلام الذي أكلمكم به لست أتكلم به من نفسي،​*

*لكن الآب الحال فيّ هو يعمل الأعمال". (10)​*
إذ تتحقق رؤيتنا لله في هذا العالم خلال الإيمان لا العيان، لذا يتحدث السيد المسيح هنا عن "الإيمان"، وأي إيمان؟ إيمان بأن جوهر الابن ليس مضافًا إلى الآب، إذ كل منهما في الآخر، بكونهما جوهرًا واحدًا. فمن أراد أن يرى الآب، ويتعرف عليه يلزمه أن يؤمن بالمسيح أنه "الابن الوحيد الذي في حضن الآب هو خبَّر" (يو ١: ١٨). فلا عجب إن قال: "الذي يراني يرى الذي أرسلني" (يو ١٢: ٤٥).
v لا يوجد أي اعتراض على فهم الابن أنه في الآب كما في مصدرٍ... الابن في الآب وعند الآب، ليس كمن وُجد خارجًا عنه، ولا في زمنٍ، بل في جوهر الآب مشرقًا منه، وذلك كأشعة الشمس المشرقة، وحرارة النار المتضمنة في صلبها. ففي هذين المثالين نجد شيئًا متولدًا من آخر، لكنه شريكه الدائم في الوجود معه مع عدم الانفصال عنه، فلا يوجد الواحد دون الآخر، وإنما يحفظ حالة طبيعته الحقيقية. ​
*القديس كيرلس الكبير​*
v يقول الرب الحق: "*أنا في الآب، والآب في*". بوضوح الواحد في كليته هو الآخر في كليته، فالآب ليس هو بإفراط في الابن، ولا الابن ناقص في الآب.
v نفس سمة اللاهوت تُرى في الاثنين.​
*القديس غريغوريوس أسقف نيصص​*
v لأن الآب لا يفعل شيئًا إلا بممارسة قوته وحكمته، فقد صنع كل الأشياء بحكمة، كما هو مكتوب: "بحكمة صنعتً الكل" (مز 24:104)، هكذا أيضًا لا يفعل اللَّه الكلمة شيئًا بدون شركة الآب. لا يعمل بدون الآب، بدون مشيئة الآب لا يقدم نفسه للآلام كلية القداسة، ويُذبح لأجل خلاص العالم كله (يو 16:3، 17؛ عب 10:10-12). بدون إرادة الآب لا يقوم من الأموات إلى الحياة.​
*القديس أمبروسيوس ​*

*"صدقوني إني في الآب، والآب فيّ،​*

*وإلا فصدقوني لسبب الأعمال نفسها". (11)​*
إذ يتحدث مع خاصته عن أسراره الإلهية يشهد لنفسه بنفسه، إذ سبق فقال: "وإن كنت أشهد لنفسي، فشهادتي حق" (يو ٨: ١٤). هنا لا يخاطب فيلبس وحده، بل كل التلاميذ، مقدمًا رسالة لكل مؤمنيه. يقدم السيد المسيح أعماله أيضًا شهادةً حقة لصدق كلماته، فأعماله تشهد أن السيد إنما يعمل أعمال أبيه، ويتكلم كلمات أبيه، فهي أعمال الآب والابن معًا، وكلماتهما. يقول القديس بولس عن الآب: "كلمنا في هذه الأيام الأخيرة في ابنه" (عب ١: ٢). كما يقول السيد عن نفسه: "*الكلام الذي أكلمكم به، لست أتكلم به من نفسي، لكن الآب الحال فيَّ هو يعمل الأعمال*" (11).
v يليق بكم عند سماعكم "أب" و"ابن" ألا تسألوا شيئا آخر غير تأكيد العلاقة في الجوهر، ولكن إن كان هذا غير كافٍ لكم لتأكيد الكرامة المشتركة والجوهر المشترك فتعلموا هذا من الأعمال.​
*القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم​*
v إنك ترى أن الابن هو اللَّه، فيه اللَّه الآب، إذ يقول نفس العبارة التي وردت في الإنجيل: "*إني في الآب، والابن فيَّ*". إنه لم يقل: "أنا هو الآب"، بل" الآب فيّ، وأنا في الآب". أيضًا لم يقل: "الآب وأنا هما أنا"، بل "أنا والآب واحد " حتى لا نفصل بينهما دون أن نضع خلطًا في ابن الآب.
إنهما واحد من جهة شرف وحدة اللاهوت، إذ ولد اللَّه اللَّه. هما واحد في ملكوتهما، لأن الآب لا يملك على هؤلاء، والابن على أولئك، متكبرًا على أبيه كما فعل أبشالوم، إنما ملكوت الآب هو ملكوت الابن. إنهما واحد، إذ لا يوجد بينهما اختلاف ولا انقسام، بل ما يريده الآب يريده الابن. إنهما واحد، لأن أعمال الخلقة التي للمسيح ليست غير ما للآب، إنما خالق كل الأشياء هو واحد، خلقها الآب بالابن. وكما يقول المرتل: "هو قال فكانوا، هو أمر فخلقوا" (مز 9:33؛5:148).
الابن هو اللَّه بعينه _Very God_، له *الآب فيه دون أن يصير هو الآب، لأن الآب لم يتجسد، بل الابن... الآب لم يتألم من أجلنا، بل أرسل من يتألم...*​

فليس بقصد تكريم الابن ندعوه "الآب"، ولا لتكريم الآب نتصور الابن أحد خلائقه. إنما هو أب واحد، نعبده خلال ابن واحد، دون أن نفصل العبادة بينهما.
ليعلن عن الابن الواحد، جالسًا عن يمين الآب قبل كل الدهور في العرش، ليس عن تقدم ناله في زمان بعد الآلام، بل منذ الأزل.​
*القديس كيرلس الأورشليمي​*
v بينما نحن نتكلم هو نفسه الذي لن يسحب حضرته منا يكون معلمنا.
v هل كلماته هي أعمال؟ واضح أن الأمر هكذا، لأنه بالتأكيد من يبني قريبه بما يقوله يعمل أعمالاً صالحة. 
v ينسب ما يفعله للآب الذي منه يفعل. لأن الآب ليس الله (المولود) من آخر، أما الابن هو الله المساوي حقًا للآب لكنه مولود منه. لذلك فالآب هو الله الذي ليس من الله، والنور الذي ليس من نور، بينما الابن هو إله من إله، نور من نور.​

[FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)][FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]


> [FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)][FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]لا اعرف حقا باى منطق تفكرون​


​


> [/FONT]


​


> [FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)][FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]
> 
> يقول اليهود ان من يؤمن ان الله تجسد فى انسان وعاش على الارض بين الناس هو انسان مجدف فلماذا يقولون هذا لان العهد القديم ينفى هذه الفكرة تماما وقد ورد هذا فى كثيرا من نصوص العهد القديم فمثلا فى سفر العدد 23-19 "ليس الله انسانا فيكذب.ولا ابن انسان فيندم.هل يقول ولا يفعل او يتكلم ولا يفي" اذن الرب يقرر انه ليس انسان ولا ابن انسان-كان يسوع يسمى بابن الانسان- فهو ينفى هذه الفكرة تماما
> [/FONT][/FONT]​






كلامك هذا, يدل على مدى جهلك الكبير بأيمان المسيحيين, فمن قال ان الله انسان؟ اذا قلنا نحن ان الله انسان فلنكن ملعونين, حاشا لله ان يكون انسان, فلا اعرف كيف تقول كلامك هذا, و عن اي جهل تتكمل و انت لا تعرف بماذا نؤمن اصلا!

نقصد بالتجدس, عدم تحول الله الى انسان, بل ظهور الله بهيئة جسد, كما ظهر لموسى بالعليقة و ظهر لليهود على شكل نار او سحاب, فاللح لم يتغير او يتحول, انما ظهر بطريقة تجسيدية للبشر



​خلاصة: كل النصوص التي اتيت بها هي نصوص تؤكد على الوهية المسيح, لكن حضرتك ابيت ان تأتي بالتفاسير المعتمدة و لجأت الى التفسير الشخصي, و دعنى العب نفس اللعبة معك فهاك نصوص من القرأن تثبت ان المسيح هو الله بتفسيري الشخصي


*اللهيبشر زكريا بيحيى , وعلامة نبوته تصديقهبكلمةالله : "......ان الله يبشرك بيحيى . مصدقا بكلمة من الله ..." (آل عمران 39)اذا اولى صفات يحيى انه مصدق بكلمة من الله اب لعيسى ابن مريم , انه كلمة "كائنة " من الله (الجلالان كل البشارات في القرآن تبشر بعيسى ابن مريم أنه "كلمة الله （*
*-**الله يبشر مريم مباشرة بكلمة منه :" اذا قالت الملائكة يا مريم ان الله يبشرك "بكلمة منه " اسمه المسيح ابن مريم , وجيها في الدنيا والآخرة ومن المقربين "(آلعمران45) ايضا اولى اسماء مولود مريم واول القابه التي تسمع به مريم هو انه "كلمةالله "ومريم صدقت بالمسيح وانجيله (مائدة 78):جاء في سورة التحريم في قراءة صحيحة :" ومريم ابنة عمران التي احصنت فرجها فنفخنا فيها من روحنا , وصدقت "بكلمة ربها "وكتابهوكانت من القانتين"*
*والقرآنعندما اراد ان يستجمع اوصاف والقاب المسيحليعرفبه ,يلقبه بهذا اللقب العظيم الفريد :" يا اهل الكتاب لا تغلوا في دينكم ولاتقولواعلى الله الا الحق :انما المسيح اين مريم , رسول الله , وكلمته –القاها الىمريم – وروح منه , فآمنوا بالله ورسله ولا تقولوا "ثلاثة " انتهوا , خير لكم :انمااللهاله واحد !سبحانه ان يكون له ولد , له ما في السماوات وما في الارض , وكفىباللهوكيلا , لن يستنكف المسيح ان يكون عبدا لله ولا الملائكة المقربون" (نساء 170و171)*
*"**كلمة الله " هذا اللقب الوحيد الذي خص القرآن به عيسى ابن مريم وحده , يخلق اشكالا ومشكلة في القرآن : فالقرآئن تدل على انه يختلف في مفهومه ومدلولهعمايصرح به القرآن عن عيسى ابن مريم , وهو حجر عثرة ايضا عن المفسرين , فهميتخبطونخبط عشواء في تفسيره :يرون فيه أكثر مما يقرون ولا يجهرون , ولا يفهم معنىاللقبالكامل الا بمقارنته بالانجيل الذي نقل عنه وقد سبق الى تعريف المسيح به .*
*معناهفي القرآن*
*هذااللقب الفريد في القرآن لا ننفي ان القرآن لم يعطه ايمعنى , او بمعنى آخر, لم يفسره او يشرح معناه , فالقرآن اهتم بنكران البنوة الجسديةواتخاذالله المسيح اتخاذا ابنا له,او نكران جعله الها اضافة الى امه و الله ,ولكنهقبل بنبوته ورفعه يها فوق الجميع .*
*يبدومن ترجم لمحمد, الانجيل العبراني (وهو القس ورقة بن نوفل ابن عم محمد , كما ذكرت اخبار السيرة النبوية) , لم يترجملهكتب مسيحية اخرى , ولا اطلعه على العقيدة المسيحية وفلسفتها , بل اكتفى بتلقينهالعقيدةالنصرانية الحنفية, الا ان الترجمة الحرفية للانجيل العبراني , ابقى حقيقةالمسيح , كما تؤمن به المسيحية , ظاهرة كعين الشمس , من خلال هذا اللقب الساميللمسيحبانه كلمة الله وروح منه .*
*معناهلدى المفسرين :*
*تجاهلصفة المسيحفيالقرآن المترجم, كونه كلمة الله وروح منه , ورفض محمد تأليه المسيحيين له , معجهلهالواضح لحقيقة ايمان المسيحيين الحقيقي به, وهذا يظهر في النصوص القرآنية التيلاعلاقة لها بالمصدر الانجيلي, كان سهلا ان يعلن محمد هذا الرفض في وجه اي كان ,مادامت نصال االسيوف وحوافر الخيل كانت تسبق وصول اعلانه هذا الى اي مكان.*
*ولكنهذا لم يكن حال المفسرين , فاسم المسيح "كلمة الله " كانت مشكلة لهم .*
*-**الجلالين في تفسيره آل عمران 39 :"مصدقين من الله " يقول : سمي كلمة لأنه خلقبكلمةكن ! , الا انه في آل عمران 45 يمر على التعبير دون ان يشرحه مما يدل علىتحذر , في سورة النساء 170 يمر ايضا بالاسم مرور الكرام , مكتفيا يالأشارة الأولى :" سمي كلمة الله لأنه خلق بكلمة كن !*
*الاان السؤال البديهي الذي تجاهلهوتجاهلهجميع المفسرين ,:لماذا سمي وحده بهذا الاسم "كلمة الله " وقد خلق البشركلهموالانبياء والمرسلون , والملائكة المقربون بكلمة "كن " , ولم يقل الانجيلوالقرآنوالتوراة عن احد من المخلوقين أن اسمه "كلمة الله "؟؟!!! ثم كيف "روح الله " يكون مجرد أمر؟؟!! اليس في التفسير تناقض وارتباك؟؟؟؟*
*وجاءفي البيضاوي :"مصدقا بكلمة من الله " اي عيسى , سمي بذلك لأنه وجد بامره تعالى دون أب فشابهالبدعياتالتي هي عالم الامر , او بكتاب الله . ليس المعنى الثاني مقصودا , ثم اليسكلالأنبياء والصالحين وجدوا "بأمره " تعالى ؟؟ فلماذا لم يسم الانجيل والقرآن أحدامنهم "كلمة الله " وأختص عيسى ابن مريم وحده بهذا الاسم ؟ ويمر على الآية 45 يمرمرورالكرام مع انه يعدد الاسماء والاحوال التي يصف القرآن بها " الكلمة " الذييبشربه الله مريم , كذلك في الآية 170 من النساء .كانه يشعر بخطر هذه الصفةفيتحاشىعن سبر معانيه*
*والزمخشريايضا يسير حسب سابقيه , ويتحذر بحذرهم ويقولقولهم*
*والسؤالالذي تهربوا منه هو: لماذا آدم لم يسمه القرآن والأنجيل والتوراة " كلمة الله " و "روح منه" مع ان خلقه اغرب من خلق عيسى كما يذكر " ان مثل عيسى عنداللهكمثل آدم خلقه من تراب ثم قال له :كن فيكون !"(آل عمران 59) فآدم أحق منالمسيحبلقب "كلمة " لأنه أول من وجد بكلمة "كن"*
*قالالرازي : سمي عيسى كلمةاللهمن وجوه :*
*1-**انه خلق بكلمة الله وهو قوله "كن " من غير واسطة الاب ......*
*2- **انه تكلم في الطفولية وآتاه الله الكتاب في زمان الطفولة فكان في كونهمتكلمابالغا مبلغا عظيما فسمي كلمة اي كاملا في الكلام .*
*3-**ان الكلمة كما انهاتفيدالمعاني والحقائق كذلك عيسى كان يرشد الى الحقائق والاسرار الألهية كما سميالقرآن "روحا"*
*4- **انه حقق كلمة بشارة الانبياء به كما قال "وحقت كلمة ربك "*
*5-**ان الانسان يسمى فضل الله ولطف الله فكذا عيسى عليه السلام كان اسمه العلم "كلمة اللله وروح الله " وكلامه على قول اهل السنة صفة قديمة قائمة بذات الله "*
*-6**اضاف في آل عمران 45 :" سمي كلمة الله كأنه صار عين كلمة الله الخالقة لهلوجودهالمعجز او لانه ابان كلمة الله افضل بيان*
*7- **في النساء 170 يختار مااجمععليه القوم :" المعنى انه وجد بكلمة الله وامره من غير واسطة ولا نطفة "*

*الجوابعليها جميعا : ان كل هذه التعريفات تنطبق على سائر الانبياء , فيعرفهم , وخصوصا على خاتم النبيين محمد:فلماذا لم يسم القرآن محمدا بأنه "كلمة الله " وهو عندهم "اول خلق الله " وخاتم رسل الله واكملهم في الكلام المعجز, وقرآنه روحمنأمره تعالى , وقالوا هو النبي الامي المكتوب عندهم في التوراة والانجيل , فبهحقتاكثر من عيسى كلمة الله , وقد ابان كلمة الله الأخيرة , خير بيان وأفضله حسبرايهم؟؟؟!!.....الا ان القرآن يشهد بأن عيسى وحده دون العالمين خص بهذا اللقبالعظيم , حتى صار اسم علم له , بل دلالة على ان كلام الله هي كلامه , "وكلامه صفةقديمةقائمة بذات الله " على قول اهل السنة.*
*التفسيرالصحيح*
*انالنصوصواضحةتعني اسم شخص لا مجرد امر الهي.*
*-**فالله يبشر زكريا بيحيا ويصفه بانه اولمنيصدق بعيسى انه "كلمة الله " (آل عمران 39) ويحيى ليس اول من آمن بكلام الله ولاافضلمن آمن به , بل يحيى اول من آمن بعيسى أنه كلمة الله وهو يصدق بشخص اسمه كلمةاللهوليس مجرد أمر او صفة , وجاء يحيى ليصدق ويبشر "بكلمة الله " الشخص المنتظر.*
*- **ومريم آمنت "بكلمة ربها وكتابه "(تحريم 12) والنص هنا يوضح بأن كلمة الرب غيركتابالرب , فهي آمنت بعيسى وانجيله .*
*"**اذ قالت الملائكة : يا مريم ان اللهيبشركبكلمة منه , اسمه المسيح عيسى ابن مريم "(آل عمران 45) ليس اوضح ولا اصرح :"الكلمة " المبشر به اسمه المسيح عيسى ابن مريم .*
*ومنيقرا هذه الآية باخلاص :"انما المسيح , عيسى ابن مريم : رسول الله وكلمته القاها الى مريم وروح منه "(نساء 170) لا يستطيع الا الاقرار بديهيا أن "الكلمة " اسم "شخص " لوروده بين الاسمين "رسول الله .....وروح منه " فهو مرادف للأسماء المحيطة به , وهو خبر ثان معطوف علىرسولالله وكلاهما خبران للمسيح عيسى ابن مريم, وروح منه خبر ثالث معطوف على "كلمته " يوضحه ويؤكده , ف"كلمته " تعني لقب بين القاب المسيح فكيف يكون مجرد أمر؟؟؟!!!*
*والىذلك فان لفظ "الكلمة " ورد في آل عمران 45 في المذكر "بكلمة اسمه المسيحواماقوله في سورة النساء "كلمته القاها الى مريم " فانثها حملا على اللفظ , لأنمعنىالتذكير صريح من الاسماء الثلاثة المحيطة به "رسول الله وكلمته وروح منه"*
*فهذا "الكلمة " الملقى الى مريم هو "روح الله " فكيف يكون مجرد أمر؟ وهو "رسولالله " فكيف يكون مجرد كلام ؟*
*"**القاها " : فالكلمة الملقاة كائنة قبل ان تلقىالىمريم وقبل مريم : فهذا الأبن الذي سيولد , موجود قبل امه !*
*"**يبشرك بكلمةمنه " مولود مريم كائن قبل مريم وهو "منه " اي من الله لا من العدم ! بل لا يمكن انيكونمن العدم كسائر المخلوقين لأنه "كلمة من الله "*
*"**منه " تدل على صلةالمصدر, قال البيضاوي :"ذو روح صدر منه " اذن عن طريق الصدور لا عن طريق الخلق ,والافما معنى هذه التأكيدات التي خلص بها :"كلمته...كلمة منه....روح منه" اذا كانيتساوىفي طريقة وأصل وجوده مع سائر الناس؟؟؟*

أولا : الولادة العجيبة 


كلإنسان في هذا العالم ولد منأبوأم بشري وحتى الأنبياء ، ولدوا بطريقة طبيعية ..بينما القرآن يخبرنا بأن المسيحلميولد بطريقة طبيعية كسائر البشر ولم يكن له أب أرضي فالمسيح ولد من مريم العذراءوبدونعلاقة مع رجل لأن الله نفخ من روحه في العذراء البتول فالمسيح هو الأنسانالوحيدالذي ولد من روح الله والقرآن يشهد على ذلك . "ومريم أبنة عمران التي أحضنتفرجهافنفخنا فيه من روحنا وصدق بكلمات ربها وكتبه وكانت من القانتين" سورة التحريم 12 . 



ثانيا : ألقاب المسيح الإلهية 


1. كلمة الله : دعيالمسيح " كلمة الله " في القرآن " وإذا قالت الملائكة يا مريم أن الله يبشرك بكلمةمنهأسمه المسيح عيسى أبن مريم وجيها في الدنيا والآخرة ومن المقربين" . سورة آلعمران45 

وقالالقرآن أيضا : "إنما المسيح عيسى أبن مريم رسول الله وكلمتهألقاهاإلى مريم وروح منه " سورة النساء 170 . 

أنلقب كلمة الله خص بهالقرآنالمسيح وحده ولم يخص به أحدا سواء وينبغى أن تعلم أن المسيح لم يدعى " كلمةالله" لأنه مخلوق بكلمة الله بل دعي بذات كلمة الله أي نطقه الذاتي الداخلي.. 

وجميعالأنبياء تكلموا بكلام الله ولم يقل عن أي نبي أنه كلمة الله ، ويجبأنتعلم أن الكلمة هي أعلان المتكلم لأنها تترجم أفكار المتكلم وتبين مقاصد المتكلموتدلعلي سجايا المتكلم وإستنادا إلى هذا فالمسيح هو إعلان الله للناس وبدون المسيحلانعرف الله كقوله في الأنجيل الشريف " الله لم يراه أحد قط.. الأبن الوحيد الذيهوفي حضن الآب هو خبر" يوحنا 1: 18 . 

وعليهفأسم المسيح كما ورد في القرآن (كلمة الله) يحتمل منه معنى الهيا لأن الكلمة أسم شخص هو المسيح وليس أسم أمر وهذاالشخصصادر من الله تعالى إزلي غير مخلوق .. 



2. روح الله : دعيالمسيحروح الله في القرآن "إنما المسيح عيسى أبن مريم رسول الله وكلمته القاها إلىمريموروح منه" سورة النساء 170 . 

وكلمةروح منه فسرها الأمام الرازي بقوله "أنه روح لله لأنه واهب الحياة للعالم في أديانهم" وفسرها الأمام البيضاوي بقوله "سمى روحا لأنه كان يحيي الأموات وقلوب البشر" . 

ومنالمهم أن نعرف الفرقبينقول القرآن عن آدم "ثم سواه ونفخ فيه من روحه" سورة السجدة 9 وبين قوله عنالمسيح "كلمته القاها إلى مريم وروح منه" سورة النساء 170. 

فالقولنفخ فيهمنروحه يعني أن النفخة لأدم صادرة من الروح والقول الثاني "روح منه" يعنى أنالمسيحهو ذات الروح معطي الحياة . 



3. الوجيه في الدنيا والآخرة:لقدلقب المسيح بالوجيه في الدنيا والآخرة في سورة آل عمران 45 . 

وقالمفسرواالإسلام بالإجماع "الوجاهة في الدنيا هي النبوة وفي الآخرة هي الشفاعة"البضاويصفحة 99 

رغمأن القرآن يحصر الشفاعة بالله وحده حيث يقول "وللهالشفاعةجميعا" سورة الزمر 44 لكن القرآن في سورة آل عمران 45 يبين أن الشفاعة منأمتيازاتالمسيح .. وهذا يدل أن هذا اللقب الذي منح المسيح هو لقبا إلهيا . 



ثالثا : معجزات المسيح 


1. الخلق: "ياعيسى أبن مريمأذكرنعمتي عليك .. إذ علمتك الكتاب والحكمة والتوراة والأنجيل وإذ تخلق من الطينكهيئةالطير فتنفخ فيه فتكون طيرا بإذنى " سورة المائدة 110 



2. أحياءالموتى وأبراء الأثمه والأبرص : يقول القرآن بلسان المسيح " وأبرىء الآكمهوالأبرصوأحيى الموتى بأذن الله" سورة آل عمران 49 . 

الأكمةهو من ولد أعمىوالبرصهو المرض الخطير الذي يصعب شفاؤه والمسيح هو الوحيد الذي منح البصر لأنسانمولودأعمى من بطن أمه وحتى الطب رغم تقدمه يعجز عن شفاء المولود أعمى وهذه المعجزةأدرجتبصورة مفصلة في الأنجيل الشريف 1يوحنا الأصحاح التاسع . 



3. العلمبالغيب : وهذه صفة لا تتوفر الا عند الله عز وجل ولكن القرآن نسبها للمسيححيثقال القرآن بلسان المسيح "وأنبئكم بما تأكلون وما تدخروه في بيوتكم " سورة آلعمران49 . 

وهذايدل على أن المسيح يعرف أسرار الناس كذلك يورد القرآن أنالمسيحكان يعلم المستقبل المجهول حيث يورد القرآن نبوة المسيح الكبرى عن آخرتهوأنهسوف يموت ويبعث عقب موته حيا "والسلام علي يوم ولدت ويوم أموت ويوم أبعث حيا"سورةمريم 33 . 



رابعا : عصمة المسيح عن الخطية 


يشهدالقرآنأن لكل الأنبياء والرسل خطايا معينة ويذكر الأخطاء لبعضهم ما عدا المسيح فقدكانالمسيح بريئا وطاهرا . نقرأ في القرآن أن المسيح لقب "بالغلام الزكى" وهذا ماجاءعلى لسان الملاك جبرائيل في حديثه مع مريم العذراء "أنا رسول ربك لاهب لك غلامازكياسورة مريم 19 . 



وأجمعالمفسرون العلماء مثل الطبري والرازيوالزمخشريأن كلمة زكيا تعنى صافيا وثقيا وبلا خطية . 

لاتوجد آية فيالقرآنتبين أن المسيح طلب الغفران من الله فقد عاش معصوما من الخطية وبريئا من كلالذنوبكذلك يتكلم القرآن عن المسيح أنه كان مباركا دائما حيث يقول القرآن على لسانالمسيح "وجعلنى مباركا أينما كنت" سورة مريم 31 . لقد ظل المسيح في كل لحظة منلحظاتحياته المبارك أينما كان . 



عزيزىالمسلم : 



هذاهو المسيح كما ورد في القرآن ولكن دعني أسألك سؤالا .. لماذامنحالقرآن كل هذه الألقاب والأمتيازات والمعجزات إلى شخص المسيح والسبب واضح ..لأنالمسيح آتى إلى البشر برسالة تختلف عن رسالة الأنبياء الآخرين . يخبرنا القرآنأنالمسيح كان آية للناس ورحمة من الله (سورة مريم 21) نحن نعلم أن كل البشر خطاة .. وليس أحد من البشر صالحا ولا واحد لأن الجميع أخطأوا وفسدوا وزاغوا عن طريق الحق (الأنجيل الشريف رسالة رومية 3: 23) أنما الله منح في المسيح رحمة خاصة لكل الناسرحمةلا تدين الخطاة ولا تهلكهم بل تنجي الخطاة من غضب الله ودينونة الله العادلة "لأن المسيح لم يأت ليدين العالم بل ليخلص به العالم " (الأنجيل الشريف يوحنا 3: 17) أن الأنسان لا يمكنه أن يرضي الله بأعماله الحسنة لأن الله قدوس ويكره الخطيةرغمأنه يحب الخاطيء فالذى يكسر شرائع الله يرث موتا روحيا وجسديا وأبديا ولكييتصالحالأنسان مع الله فهو يحتاج إلى ذبيحة تكفر عن ذنوبه وتغطي عيوبه .. أنالأنسانبحاجة إلى الفداء وقد جاء في سورة الصافات 106 عن أبراهيم عندما أراد أنيقدمأبنه ذبيحة أن الله أفتدى أبنه بذبح عظيم "وقد فديناه بذبح عظيم" والذبحالعظيمهنا ليس الخروف الصغير بل شخص المسيح لأنه عظيم في ولادته وعظيم في حياتهوعظيمفي معجزاته . 



لقدحكم العدالة الألهية على الأنسان الخاطيءلأنهكسر شرائع الله وينبغي على الأنسان الخاطيء أن يدفع أجرة الخطيةالتي هي موت .ولكنبسبب محبة الله للأنسان الضعيف أرسل الله شخص المسيح (الذبح العظيم) ليفتديالأنسانالخاطيء ويدفع قصاص الخطية على الصليب ويجب أن لا ننسى أن الله محب وعادلعدالةالله تقتضي عقاب الأنسان الخاطيء ومحبة الله تقتضي بأن يغفر للإنسان الأثيمالذيهو عاجز عن خلاص نفسه . أن المسيح الخالي من الذنوب والخطايا دفع أجرة خطاياالبشريةجمعا بموته على الصليب وأصبح موت المسيح هو الحل الوحيد لمشكلة الخطية لأنهبموتهالكفاري وفي مطاليب العدالة الألهية وأفتدى الأنسان حيث مات عوضا عنا ... فماعليكأيها الصديق المسلم أن تسلم حياتك لكلمة الله وروح الله (المسيح) الذي سفك دمهالطاهرليطهرك من العيوب والذنوب فتعال إليه لتنال الخلاص الأكيد من عقاب خطاياك .
[/FONT][/FONT]​[FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)][FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]
[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]



*سلام و نعمة*


----------



## My Rock (2 مارس 2006)

روح الحق قال:
			
		

> يبدو انك لم تقرأ موضوعى جيدا انا قلت ان يسوع لم يقل صراحة انا الله ولم يأمر احدا صراحة ويقول له اعبدونى وهذا معروف لكم من يقرأ الكتاب المقدس نأتى الان لاقوال وافعال يسوع التى استنتجتم منها انه اله هو لم يصرح بشئ انتم استنتجتم ولنتناول معا ما الذى جعلكم تعتقدون بالوهيته


 

يا من تدعي بطلانا و بهتانا بعدم الوهية المسيح, اليك الرد التالي بالشواهد الكتابية, التي تغاشيت عنها و لم تجبها اصلا!

http://arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=29158&postcount=5









> ليس عندى اى اعتراض ان يسوع هو رب ولكن اعتراضى على انه اله
> ان كلمة رب تعنى معلم ولا تعنى اله وهذا ما يؤكده انجيل يوحنا 1-38 "فالتفت يسوع ونظرهما يتبعان فقال لهما ماذا تطلبان.فقالا ربي الذي تفسيره يا معلّم اين تمكث"
> اذن كلمة رب تعنى معلم فمثلا الرجل رب البيت هل معنى هذا انه اله البيت ام انه صاحب البيت والمسئول عنه


 

اراك تترنح يائسا و غير مستغنيا عن تفسيرك لنصوص, لانك تعرف علم اليقين انك مداخلتك لا تسوى فلس واحد لو رجعنا الى التفاسير الاصلية, لكن سوف ارد عليك و لتعلم انها اخر مرة تفسر في على مزاجك كلام الكتاب المقدس هنا

اولا, لرنجع الى النص الاصلي و لنرى الكلمة المسختدم في النسخة اليونانية و هي Textus Receptus

في متى 12 : 8

كلمة الرب جاءت بصيغة
κύριος
_koo'-ree-os_

_و التي معناها الله , المولى (God, Lord) وجاءت بمعنى صاحب السلطان الاعظم_

اما في يوحنا 1 : 38 
فجاءت الكلمة بصيغة سيد و هي:
ῥαββί
_hrab-bee'_

_والتي معناها سيد فقط_


_فهل رأيت كيف بجهلك تنسب معنى النصوص بما تشتهي؟_
_و عجبي عن قفزك للنصوص التالية_

_*انا والاب واحد. فتناول اليهود ايضا حجارة ليرجموه, اجابهم يسوع, اعمالا كثيرة حسنة اريتكم من عند ابي. بسبب اي منها ترجموني؟ اجابه اليهود قائلين لسنا نرجمك لاجل عمل حسن بل لاجل تجديف, فانك وانت انسان تجعل نفسك إلهاً (الله) (يوحنا 10 : 30ـ33)*_


_*(يوحنا 1:1،14) "في البدء كان الكلمة. والكلمة كان عند اللـه وكان الكلمة اللـه (ثيوس) والكلمة صار جسداً وحلّ بيننا."*_



_*رؤيا 17:1،18 "أنا هو الأول (بروتوس) والآخر (اسكاتوس) والحي وكنت ميتاً وها أنا حي إلى أبد الآبدين." *​_

​

_*إشعياء 12:48 "أنا هو. أنا الأول وأنا الآخر." ​*_*
​
*








> لا اعرف ما هو مستواك فى اللغة العربية ولكن كلمة ازلى التى وصفت بها السيد المسيح لا تنطبق عليه اصلا لان ازلى تعنى الذى ليس له بداية وليس له نهاية وبالقطع هذا لا ينطبق على يسوع الذى له بداية-مولده فى المزود- كما ان له نهاية على الصليب فكيف تنطبق عليه صفة الازلية




هل رأيت صعفك الان؟ انت قلت انك تريد اثبات ان المسيح ليس اله من الكتاب المقدس, و عندما نأتي بالدليل ان المسيح بلسانه يقول انه ازلي و انه البداية و النهاية, تبدأ بالتحجج الباطل و تقول الازلية لا تنطبق عليه, فأين صدق كلامك يا عزيزي؟

المسيح بلسانه يقول انه البداية و النهائية و انه كائن منذ الازل

*قال اليهود ليسوع: "ليس لك خمسون سنة بعد. أفرأيت إبراهيم؟ قال لـهم يسوع: الحق الحق أقول لكم، قبل أن يكون إبراهيم "أنا كائن". فرفعوا حجارة ليرجموه" (يوحنا 57:8-59). لقد سعى اليهود إلى قتله لأنهم افترضوا ادعاءه الألوهية. فالعهد القديم كان واضحاً في هذا الأمر. إذ كان عقاب التجديف هو الرجم حتى الموت (لاويين 16:24).*







> ثم لو دققنا فى الكتاب المقدس لوجدنا شخص اخر تنطبق عليه كلمة ازلى الا وهو ملكى صادق ففى رسالة العبرانيين 7-1 "لان ملكي صادق هذا ملك ساليم كاهن الله العلي الذي استقبل ابراهيم راجعا من كسرة الملوك وباركه 2 الذي قسم له ابراهيم عشرا من كل شيء.المترجم اولا ملك البر ثم ايضا ملك ساليم اي ملك السلام 3 بلا اب بلا ام بلا نسب.لا بداءة ايام له ولا نهاية حياة بل هو مشبه بابن الله هذا يبقى كاهنا الى الابد"



وردت قصة ملكي صادق في سفر التكوين (ص ١٤) الملك والكاهن، استقبله إبراهيم بعد غلبته للملوك في كدرلعومر وإنقاذ لوط ابن أخته، فقدم إبراهيم العشور لملكي صادق الذي قدم ذبيحة غريبة من الخبز والخمر. 
هذه القصة لا تزال تمثل لغزًا لدى اليهود لا يعرفون له تفسيرًا، إذ كيف يقدم أب الآباء إبراهيم الذي في صلبه كهنوت لاوي العشور لرجلٍ غريبٍ؟ ولماذا ظهر هذا الملك والكاهن في الكتاب المقدس واختفى فجأة ولا يعرف أحد أباه أو أمه أو نسبه؟ لماذا لم يقدم ذبيحة دموية كما كانت عادة ذلك الزمان؟
أسئلة لا يجد لها اليهود إجابة، لكن الرسول يكشف عن سرها بإعلانه أن ملكي صادق وهو رمز للسيد المسيح قد فاق شخص إبراهيم الحامل الكهنوت في صلبه. كان رمز السيد المسيح أسمى حتى من ذاك الذي نال المواعيد. يقول *القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم*: [ما كان يمكن أن يقدم العشور لغريبٍ لو لم يكن هذا الغريب أعظم منه.] تقديم العشور له يعني أن أبانا إبراهيم يطلب *بركته*، أو بمعنى آخر ملكي صادق يبارك ذاك الذي له المواعيد، وكما يقول الرسول: "وبدون كل مشاجرة الأصغر يُباَرك من الأكبر".
حقًا إنه لمن المدهش أن إبراهيم الذي يتقبل العشور في شخص من هو في صلبه - لاوي - يدفع العشور لملكي صادق الغريب. وكأن الكهنوت اللاوي نفسه الذي يتقبل العشور والتقدمات قد انحنى في شخص إبراهيم لمن هو رمز لشخص السيد المسيح، رئيس الكهنة السماوي الأعظم.
أما أوجه الرمز التي حملها ملكي صادق فهي:​
*أولاً:​*من جهة الاسم يسمى "*ملكي صادق*" التي تعني لغويًا "ملك البرّ"، إشارة إلى السيد المسيح الذي يملك في القلوب ببرّه؛ يتربع في النفس فيخفيها فيه لتظهر في عيني الآب حاملة برّه. بمعنى آخر حين يملك السيد المسيح على الإنسان روحيًا تختفي كل ضعفاته ونقائصه، ويتجلى السيد ببرّه وبهائه! وكما يقول الرسول: *"*متبررين مجانًا بنعمته بالفداء الذي بيسوع المسيح" (رو ٣: ٢٤).​

*ثانيًا:​*من جهة العمل فهو "*ملك ساليم*" أي ملك السلام، فقد ملك السيد المسيح في كنيسته واهبًا لمؤمن سلامًا مع الآب وسلامًا مع إخوته وسلامًا مع نفسه. تصالحت البشرية مع السماء، وتصالحت مع بعضها البعض، بل وتمت المصالحة داخل الإنسان نفسه: بين النفس والجسد حيث صار كل ما في الإنسان روحيًا، يسلك بروحٍ واحد. حقًا إن السيد المسيح هو ملك ساليم الحقيقي، يمتد سلامه إلى كل المستويات.

ختم السيد حديثه الوداعي مع تلاميذه قبل القبض عليه ليعلن أن غاية حديثه هو تمتعهم بالسلام فيه: "قد كلمتكم بهذا ليكون لكم فيّ سلام. في العالم سيكون ضيق، ولكن ثقوا أنا قد غلبت العالم" (يو ١٦: ٣٣). ويعلق *القديس أغسطينوس* على هذا القول الإلهي هكذا: [لقد قدم هذا كغاية لحديثه حتى يجدوا فيه السلام، وذلك كما أننا نحن أيضًا مسيحيون بهذا الهدف... فهذا السلام هو غاية كل نية وكل عمل تقوي، نمارسه في الوقت الحاضر. فمن أجل السلام (في المسيح) ننعم بسرائره، ونتثقف بأعماله وكلماته ونتقبل غيرة الروح، ولأجله نؤمن به ونترجاه... بهذا السلام نتعزى في وسط كل متابعنا وبه نخلص منها. من أجله نحتمل الضيقات بسرور حتى نملك فيه بسعادة دون ضيقات.]
ويعلق *القديس أغسطينوس* على قول السيد لتلاميذه: "سلامًا أترك لكم سلامي أعطيكم" (يو ١٤: ٢٧)، قائلاً: [إنه يترك سلامه معنا وهو راحل (إلى السماء)، وسيعطينا سلامه الخاص عندما يأتي في النهاية. يترك لنا سلامًا ونحن في هذا العالم، وسيهبنا سلامه الخاص به في العالم العتيد. إنه يترك سلامًا معنا حتى إذ نسكن فيه نغلب العدو (إبليس)، وسيهبنا سلامه الخاص عندما لا يعود بعد يوجد عدو نحاربه فنملك كملوك. يترك سلامًا معنا، لكي نحب هنا بعضنا البعض، وسيهبنا سلامه حينما نرتفع فوق كل إمكانية لحدوث انشقاقات. يترك سلامًا لنا لكي لا يدين أحد الآخر فيما هو خفي عنه وهو سالك على الأرض، وسيهبنا سلامه حينما "يظهر آراء القلوب وحينئذ يكون المدح لكل واحد من الله" (١ كو ٤: ٥). ومع ذلك فإنه فيه ومنه ننال السلام، سواء عندما يتركه لنا ونحن راحلون نحو الآب، أو يهبه لنا عندما نحضر بالفعل لدى الآب بواسطته.]​
*ثالثًا:​*سبق أن رأينا في مقدمة الأصحاح الأول أن انشقاقًا قد حدث في العهد القديم بين النبوة والكهنوت، أو بمعنى أدق بين الأنبياء والكهنة، إذ لم يستطع الأخيرون أن يتقبلوا كلمة الحق، مكتفين بممارسة الطقس التعبدي في شكلية بلا روح، لكن جاء السيد الحق ذاته والكاهن الأعظم، يحمل النبوة في كمال فائق وفريد مع الكهنوت السماوي الأبدي، مصالحًا المعرفة مع العبادة والحق مع الطقس! هنا أيضًا يجمع السيد بين الملوكية والكهنوت، فهو ملك البرّ والسلام في نفس الوقت الكاهن على رتبة ملكي صادق إلى الأبد، هو الملك والكاهن في نفس الوقت، عمله الملوكي لا يمكن فصله عن الكهنوتي. ففيما هو يملك على القلب خلال ذبيحته الفريدة، يقدم هذه الذبيحة بكونه رئيس الكهنة السماوي. فهو الملك صاحب السلطان خلال الحب العملي الباذل، والمعلن بشفاعته الكفارية عن مؤمنيه ليقيمهم فيه ومعه ملوكًا وكهنةً روحيين.​

*رابعًا:​**ملكي صادق كرمز للسيد المسيح لم يذكر الكتاب شيئًا عن أبيه أو أمه أو نسبه. وكأنه يحمل رمزًا لمن هو بلا بداءة أيام ولا نهاية. *فالسيد المسيح سرمدي بحق ليس من زرع بشر، ليس له أب حسب الجسد، ولا أم من جهة اللاهوت، كاهن أبدي.​

*خامسًا:​*ذبيحة ملكي صادق من الخبز والخمر لا معنى لها إلا بكونها رمزًا لذبيحة الإفخارستيا التي هي جسد السيد المسيح ودمه، حيث قام السيد نفسه بتحويل الخبز والخمر إليهما في تأسيسه السرّ. وكما يقول *القديس چيروم* مخاطبًا السيد: [أنت كاهن لا بتقديم ذبائح يهودية وإنما بالحري على طقس ملكي صادق. فكما أن ملكي صادق، ملك ساليم، قدم خبزًا وخمرًا (تك ١٤: ١٨) هكذا تقدم أنت جسدك ودمك، الخبز الحقيقي والخمر الحقيقي. هذا هو ملكي صادقنا الذي وهبنا الذبيحة الإلهية التي لنا. إنه ذاك الذي قال: *"من يأكل جسدي ويشرب دمي*" (يو ٦: ٥٥)، على طقس ملكي صادق، معطيًا إيانا سرائره.]​







> تاتى الان وتقول لى اذن كيف يقول يسوع انا معكم الى انقضاء الدهر اقول لك نعم انه معنا بتعاليمه ووصاياه وليس بجسده ستسالنى كيف توصلت الى هذا التفسير-لابد ان اوضح للجميع ما مرجعيتى فى التفسير لا ان افرضه على الجميع فرضا- ساقول لك انظر قصة الغنى والفقير فى انجيل لوقا 16-29 عندما مات الغنى وذهب الى النار وطلب من سيدنا ابراهيم ان يقيمه من بين الاموات ليحذر اخوته من هذا المصير فماذا كان رد سيدنا ابراهيم عليه " قال له ابراهيم عندهم موسى والانبياء.ليسمعوا منهم. 30 فقال لا يا ابي ابراهيم.بل اذا مضى اليهم واحد من الاموات يتوبون. 31 فقال له ان كانوا لا يسمعون من موسى والانبياء ولا ان قام واحد من الاموات يصدقون" فكيف يقول سيدنا ابراهيم له عندهم موسى والانبياء ليسمعوا منهم كيف يقول هذا وسيدنا موسى قد مات من زمن انه يقصد انه معهم بوصاياه وتعاليمه اذن الجسد لا قيمة له بجانب التعاليم والوصايا



المثل يضرب ولا يقاس, فهذا احد امثال السيد المسيح له كل المجد بمثل الغني و الفقير, والمثل قيل بدون ذكر وقت محدد, فالمسيح قال ان كان يوجد غني و فقير, و لم ينسب الوقت الذي فيه, فقد يكون في وقت موسى و هارون اخيه, و لم يقل ان موسى باقي معهم الى انقضاء الدر

والان لنرجع الى النص اذ قدا فاتك الكثير, اذ قد نسيت او تناسيت ان المسيح قال كلامه هذا بعد القيامة, اذ هو ليس كموسى و غيرهم الذين هم ليسوا بأحياء, بل هو قال لهم انا معكم و لم يقل وصيتي معكم, و ايضا المسيح قال كلامه هذا بعد قيامته, فأذن هو موجود حقا, لا بوصاياه فقط

16أمّا التَّلاميذُ الأحدَ عشَرَ، فذَهبوا إلى الجَليلِ، إلى الجبَلِ، مِثلما أمرَهُم يَسوعُ. 17فلمّا رأوْهُ سَجَدوا لَه، ولكِنَّ بَعضَهُم شكّوا. 18فدَنا مِنهُم يَسوعُ وقالَ لهُم: "نِلتُ كُلَ سُلطانٍ في السَّماءِ والأرضِ. 19فاَذهبوا وتَلْمِذوا جميعَ الأُمَمِ، وعَمَّدوهُم باَسمِ الآبِ والابنِ والرٌّوحِ القُدُسِ، 20وعلَّموهُم أن يَعمَلوا بِكُلٌ ما أوصَيْتُكُم بِه، وها أنا مَعكُم طَوالَ الأيّامِ، إلى اَنقِضاءِ الدَّهرِ".






> اذن صفة الازلية لا تنطبق على يسوع بل هى-لو انصفتم-تنطبق اكثر على ملكى صادق فلماذا تعبدون يسوع ولا تالهون ملكى صادق


 
المسيح بلسانه قال انه الاول و الاخر و انه كائن قبل ابراهيم, فلا تستطيع القول انه ليس ازلي فقط لانك تريد القول, فنحن هنا في حوار عقلاني بأدلة و براهين لا بتراهات







> لقد اقتطعت من النص لكى تظهر لنا ان يسوع يحيى من يشاء وان ما يفعله هذا هو من عنده وليس من عند الاب ولو قرات النص من العدد 19 من نفس الاصحاح لوجدت الاتى "فاجاب يسوع وقال لهم الحق الحق اقول لكم لا يقدر الابن ان يعمل من نفسه شيئا الا ما ينظر الآب يعمل.لان مهما عمل ذاك فهذا يعمله الابن كذلك. 20 لان الآب يحب الابن ويريه جميع ما هو يعمله.وسيريه اعمالا اعظم من هذه لتتعجبوا انتم"
> اى ان الابن لا يقدر ان يفعل من نفسه شيئا اى انه عــــاجز بدون الاب فالاب هو ما يرشد الابن لما يجب ان يفعله


 
كالعادة, تفسر على كيفك و كأن التفسير هو الصحيح!

لكن لنرى مع بعض التفسير الصحيح

في حديثه دومًا يؤكد حقيقتين: وحدانية اللَّه، وأنه واحد مع الآب ومساوٍ له.
إذ أراد اليهود أن يقتلوه ليس فقط لأنه كسر السبت بل وقال أيضًا أن اللَّه أبوه، معادلاً نفسه باللَّه (18). لم يكن رد الفعل أنه قال: "لماذا تريدون قتلي، إني لست معادلاً لأبي". لو كان السيد المسيح أقل من اللَّه من جهة اللاهوت لالتزم بتوضيح ذلك. لكنه أوضح أنه لا تناقض بينه وبين الآب، لأن ما يفعله الآب إنما يفعله بالابن الذي هو قوة اللَّه وحكمته. "كل شيء به كان، وبغيره لم يكن شيء مما كان" (يو 1: 2). يقول أن ما يرى الآب هو يفعله؛ ماذا يعني أن ما يرى الآب هو فاعله؟ هل ينظر ما فعله الآب فيكرر ذات الفعل؟ مستحيل! لكن إذ يقوما بذات العمل، فهو واحد مع أبيه في الإرادة، لذلك يتمم الفعل الإلهي الذي حسب مسرة أبيه. وفي نفس الوقت حسب مسرته هو. لا يقدر الابن أن يفعل شيئًا من ذاته بسبب الوحدة التي لا تنفصم مع الآب، ولا يفعل الآب شيئًا دون الابن بسبب الوحدة اللانهائية، لأن الابن هو قوة الله وحكمة الله وكلمة الله.
يقدر الكائن المخلوق أن يفعل شيئًا من ذاته، إذ يستطيع أن يخطئ الأمر الذي لن يقدر الله أن يفعله لأنه قدوس بلا خطية. أما الابن فلن يقدر أن يفعل إلاَّ ما يرى الآب فاعله. كأنه يقول لهم إن اتهمتموني بكسر السبت، فأنا لا أفعل شيئًا إلاَّ ما أرى الآب فاعله، فهل تحسبونه كاسرًا السبت؟!
ركز في مقاله أنه واهب الحياة الأبدية حسبما يشاء (21)، وأن كلماته تهب حياة أبدية (24)، صوته يقيم الأموات (25-26)، وإن الساعة قادمة ليهب حياة لمن في القبور (28-29). 
v يُظهر الآب له ما سيفعله لكي ما يُفعل بالابن.
v إذن ما نحن نوضحه أيها المحبوبون، الأمر الذي نسأله، كيف يرى الكلمة؟ 
كيف يُرى الآب بواسطة الكلمة؟ 
وما هو الذي يراه الكلمة؟ 
لست أتجاسر هكذا ولا أتهور فأعدكم إنني أشرح هذا لنفسي أو لكم. إنني أقدر قياسكم وأعرف قياسي... 
لقد عني بذلك ألا نفهم بأن الآب يفعل بعض الأعمال التي يراها الابن، والابن يفعل أعمالاً أخرى بعد أن يرى ما فاعله الآب. وإنما كلا من الآب والابن يفعلان ذات الأعمال... 
فإن كان الابن يفعل ذات أعمال الآب، وإن كان الآب يفعل ما يفعله بالابن، فالآب لا يفعل شيئًا والابن شيئًا آخر، إنما أعمال الآب والابن هي واحدة بعينها...
أقدم لكم مثالاً الذي أظن أنه ليس بصعبٍ عليكم، عندما نكتب خطابات تُشكل أولاً بقلوبنا وبعد ذلك بأيدينا... القلب واليد يقومان بعمل الخطابات. أتظنون أن القلب يشكل خطابات والأيدي خطابات أخرى؟ ذات الخطابات تفعلها القلب عقليًا واليد تشكلها ماديًا. 
انظروا كيف أن ذات الأمور تتم ولكن ليس بنفس الطريقة. لذلك لم يكن كافيًا للرب أن يقول: "مهما عمل الآب فهذا يعمله الابن أيضًا"، لكن كان لازمًا أن يضيف: "*وبنفس الكيفية*"... 
إن كان يفعل هذه الأمور بذات الكيفية، إذن فليتيقظوا، وليتحطم اليهود، وليؤمن المسيحي، وليقتنع المبتدع، فإن الابن مساوي للآب.​
*القديس أغسطينوس​*
v إن سألت: فما معنى قول المسيح "*لا يقدر الابن أن يعمل من نفسه شيئًا*"؟ أجبتك: معناه أنه لا يقدر أن يعمل عملاً مضادًا لأبيه ولا غريبًا عنه. وهذا قول يوضح معادلته لأبيه واتفاقه معه كثيرًا جدًا. 
قول المسيح: "لا يقدر الابن أن يعمل من نفسه شيئًا إلا ما ينظر الآب يعمل" كأنه يقول: "إنه ممتنع عليّ وغير ممكن أن أعمل عملاً مضادًا". وقوله: "*لأن مهما عمل ذاك فهذا يعمله الابن كذلك*" بهذا القول أوضح مشابهته التامة لأبيه.
v ماذا يعني: *لا يقدر الابن أن يعمل من نفسه شيئًا؟* إنه لا يقدر أن يعمل من نفسه شيئًا في مضادة للآب، ليس شيء مغايرًا، ليس شيء غريبًا، مما يظهر بالأكثر المساواة والاتفاق التام. 
لماذا لم يقل: "لا يعمل شيئًا مضادًا" عوض قوله: "لا يقدر أن يعمل"؟ وذلك لكي يثبت عدم التغير والمساواة الدقيقة، فإن هذا القول لا يتهمه بالضعف، بل يشهد لقوته العظيمة... وذلك كالقول: "يستحيل على الله أن يخطئ"، لا يتهمه بالضعف، بل يشهد لقوته التي لا يُنطق بها... 
هكذا المعنى هنا هو أنه قادر، أي مستحيل أن يفعل شيئًا مضادًا للآب.​
*القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم​*
v ليس للابن ولا للروح شيء من ذاتهما، لأن الثالوث لا يتحدث عن أمرٍ خارج عن ذاته... لا يظن أحد أنه يوجد أي اختلاف في العمل سواء من جهة الزمن أو التدبير بين الآب والابن، بل يؤمن في وحدة ذات العملية.
v تكمن الحرية (للثالوث القدوس) لا في وجود اختلافات بل في وحدة الإرادة.
v لقد حقَّ للابن وثبّت مساواته للآب، مساواة حقيقية، مستبعدًا كل اختلاف في اللاهوت.​
*القديس أمبروسيوس ​*
v 
صنع المسيح كل الأشياء...، لا بمعنى أن الآب تنقصه قوة لخلق أعماله، إنما لأنه أراد أن يحكم الابن على أعماله فأعطاه اللَّه رسم الأمور المخلوقة. إذ يقول الابن مكرمًا أبيه: "*لا يقدر الابن أن يعمل شيئًا إلا ما ينظر الآب يعمل. لأنه مهما عمل ذاك فهذا يعمله الابن كذلك*" (يو 19:5). وأيضًا: "أبي يعمل حتى الآن وأنا اعمل". فلا يوجد تعارض في العمل، إذ يقول الرب في الأناجيل: "كل ما هو لي فهو لك. وما هو لك فهو لي" (يو 10:17). 
هذا نتعلمه بالتأكيد من العهدين القديم والجديد، لأن الذي قال: "نعمل الإنسان على صورتنا كشبهنا" (تك 26:1) بالتأكيد تكلم مع اقنوم معه. وأوضح من هذا كلمات المرتل: "هو قال فكانت. وهو أمر فخلقت" (مز 5:148). فكما لو أن الآب أمر وتكلم، والابن صنع كل شيء كأمر الآب.​
*القديس كيرلس الأورشليمي​*
(يحذرنا *القديس أغسطينوس* من التفسير المادي)
v إنه لم يقل: "لا يقدر الابن أن يفعل شيئا من ذاته إلاَّ ما يسمع الآب يأمر به" بل يقول:* "لا يقدر الابن أن يعمل من نفسه شيئًا، إلا ما ينظر الاب يعمل". *أنظر هل تفهم هذا هكذا: الآب يفعل شيئًا، والابن يصغي ليري ماذا يفعل هو أيضًا، وأنه يفعل شيئا آخر مثلما يفعل الآب. 
ما يفعله الآب بمن يفعل هذا؟ إن لم يكن بالابن، إن لم بالكلمة، فإنك تجدف ضد الإنجيل، "لأن كل شئ به كان" (يو ١: ٣). 
إذن ما يفعله الآب إنما يفعله بالكلمة. فإن كان بالكلمة يفعل هذا إنما يفعله بالابن. فمن هو هذا الآخر الذي يصغي ليفعل شيئًا يرى الآب فاعله؟
v الآب لا يفعل أشياء والابن أشياء أخرى، فإن كل الأشياء التي يفعلها الآب إنما يصنعها بالابن. الابن أقام لعازر، ألم يقمه الآب؟ الابن أعطى النظر للأعمى، ألم يهبه الآب البصر؟ يعمل الآب بالابن في الروح القدس. إنه الثالوث، لكن *عمل الثالوث هو واحد، العظمة واحدة، الأزلية واحدة، الأبدية واحدة، والأعمال واحدة.* لم يخلق الآب بعض الناس والابن آخرين والروح القدس آخرين. خلق الآب والابن والروح القدس إنسانًا واحدًا بعينه... ​
*القديس أغسطينوس​*
v من ينسب ضعفًا للابن ينسبه للآب أيضًا. يحمل الراعي كل القطيع وليس فقط هذا أو ذاك الجزء منه... الكتاب المقدس يعد بفيض من النعمة، لكننا نحن نقر بندرتها.​
*القديس جيروم ​*
v لماذا كُتب: "الابن يعمل نفس الأشياء" وليس "مثل هذه الأشياء" إلا لكي تحكموا أن في الابن وحدة في ذات أعمال الآب، وليس تقليدًا لما يفعله الآب؟...
ماذا نفهم بالقول "ما يراه"؟ 
هل الابن في حاجة إلى أعين جسدية؟ لا، فإن أكد الأريوسيون هذا عن الابن، فالآب إذن في حاجة إلى أعمال جسدية حتى يراها الابن لكي يفعلها. 
إذن ماذا يعني: "لا يقدر الابن أن يفعل شيئًا من ذاته"؟... هل يوجد شيء مستحيل على قوة اللَّه وحكمته؟ ليُدرك هؤلاء أن هذين هما لقبان لابن اللَّه، الذي قدرته بلا شك ليست عطية ينالها من آخر، ولكن كما أنه هو الحياة ولا يعتمد على آخر ليهبه الحياة بل هو الذي يحيي الآخرين، لأنه هو الحياة، هكذا هو الكلمة (1 كو 24:1) ليس ككائنٍ جاهل يطلب الحكمة، بل يجعل الآخرين حكماء من مخازنه. وهكذا هو القوة ليس كمن ينالها خلال ضعف يحتاج إلى مزيد من القوة، بل يهب القوة للأقوياء.​





> لام ابنى زبدى عندما طلبت منه ان يجلس ابنيها عن يمين يسوع و يساره فى الملكوت وتجد هذا فى متى 20-20 "حينئذ تقدمت اليه ام ابني زبدي مع ابنيها وسجدت وطلبت منه شيئا. 21 فقال لها ماذا تريدين.قالت له قل ان يجلس ابناي هذان واحد عن يمينك والآخر عن اليسار في ملكوتك. 22 فاجاب يسوع وقال لستما تعلمان ما تطلبان.أتستطيعان ان تشربا الكاس التي سوف اشربها انا وان تصطبغا بالصبغة التي اصطبغ بها انا.قالا له نستطيع. 23 فقال لهما اما كاسي فتشربانها وبالصبغة التي اصطبغ بها انا تصطبغان واما الجلوس عن يميني وعن يساري فليس لي ان اعطيه الا للذين اعدّ لهم من ابي"
> اذن يسوع لا يستطيع ان يامر فيجلس ابناها عن يمينه ويساره فى الملكوت لماذا لا يستطيع ان يفعل هذا لان ليس له الحق ان يعطيه فهذا من اختصاص الاب فقط اذن سلطان يسوع ليس مطلق


 

هنا يوجِّه السيِّد حديثه نحو ابنيها ليكشف لهما طريق العظمة الحقيقيّة، قائلاً: "*لستما تعلمان ما تطلبان؛ أتستطيعان أن تشربا الكأس التي سوف أشربها أنا؟! وأن تصطبغا بالصبغة التي اَصطبغ بها أنا؟! قالا له: نستطيع. فقال لهما: أمّا كأسي فتشربانها، وبالصبغة التي اَصطبغ بها أنا تصطبغان، وأما الجلوس عن يميني وعن يساري، فليس لي أن أُعطيه إلا للذين أُعِدّ لهم من أبي*" [22-23].لقد وجَّه أفكارهما إلى كأس الصليب وصبغة الألم، يشربان كأسه ويُدفنان معه في معموديّته (صبغته) ليقوما معه. وإذ ظنَّا أنهما يستطيعان ذلك لم يحطِّم نفسيَّتِهما، وإنما وجَّهها إلى الآب الذي يُعد الإكليل لكل أحد. وكأنه أراد أن يقول لهما: وأنتما تظنّان أنكما قادران على شرب كأسي والدخول معي إلى معموديّة موتي، إنّما تحتاجان إلى قوّة من الأعالي لكي تستحقّا المجد الإلهي. إنكما ستشربان كأسي وتُدفنان معي، لكن هذا ليس عملكما الذاتي، إنّما هو عمل إلهي يوهَب لكما مجانًا. 
يقول *القدّيس أمبروسيوس:* [يمكننا أن نفهم "ليس لي أن أعطيكم" بمعنى آخر وهو أنّني قد جئتُ لكي أعلِّم التواضع..، ما جئتُ لأُظهِر العدل بل لأقدّم حنوًا (أي أنه ليس وقت لتقديم الإكليل).]
ليتنا نتقدّم إلى حضرة ربّنا يسوع المسيح كأم ابنيّ زبدي، فيقدّم كل منّا روحه وجسده كابنين له، لا ليطلب لهما راحة زمنيّة أو كرامة باطلة مؤقّتة، وإنما لكي يدخل بهما روحه القدّوس إلى كأسه فيشربانها ويتمتّعا بالدفن معه، ويقوما حاملين سِمات المُقام من الأموات سرّ مجد لهما. عندئذ ينتظر الإنسان الإكليل الأبدي. 
يُعلّق *العلاّمة أوريجينوس *على كلمات السيِّد لأم ابنيّ زبدي، قائلاً: [من يشرب الكأس التي شربها الرب يسوع سوف يجلس ويملك ويحكم إلى جانب ملك الملوك. هذا هو كأس الخلاص، من يأخذه يدعو باسم الرب. وكل من يدعو باسم الرب يخلُص (يؤ 2: 32، أع 2: 21، رو 10: 13).] 
يشجّعنا *القدّيس جيروم *على الجهاد لننال مجدٍ أعظمٍ في الحياة الأبديّة خلال التواضع، قائلاً: [لو أننا جميعًا نكون متساوين في السماء فباطلاً نتّواضع هنا لنصير عظماء هناك.]
أخيرًا يرى *القدّيس أمبروسيوس *في تصرُّف هذه الأم جانبين، الأول أنها أخطأت في طلبها، أمّا الثاني فيغفر لها خطأها أنها بقلب الأم المملوء محبّة لم تفكر في نفسها بل في ابنيها. 
لا طريق للمجد الأبدي خارج الصلب معه والدفن أيضًا. وكما يقول *القدّيس يوحنا الذهبي الفم: *[هكذا يليق بنا أن نسلك في نفس الطريق حتى نشاركه المجد والكرامة... ما أمجد الآلام! بها نتشبّه بموته.] لكننا لا نقدر أن ندخل هذا الطريق بأنفسنا، لذا يؤكّد لنا السيِّد أنه اختارنا (يو 15: 16)، وكما يقول *القدّيس يوحنا الذهبي الفم:* [الفضل هنا هو لصاحب الدعوة، وما على المدعوّين إلاّ الطاعة .] كما يقول: [لا نقدر أن نجري في طريق الله إلاّ محمولين على أجنحة الروح.] [الذين يعاقبون فمن أجل العدالة، أمّا الذين يكلّلون فمن أجل النعمة. فلو أنهم مارسوا ألف عمل صالح إنّما يتمتّعون بالسماء والملكوت مقابل هذه الأعمال الصغيرة لأجل حرّية النعمة، فيرتفعون إلى ما لا يقاس.] ​ 





> بل ان يسوع يعلن خضوعه للاب خضوع تام ونجد هذا فى رسالة بولس الاولى لاهل كورنثس 15-28 "ومتى اخضع له الكل فحينئذ الابن نفسه ايضا سيخضع للذي اخضع له الكل كي يكون الله الكل في الكل" ومتى سيكون هذا الخضوع سيكون يوم الدينونة اى بعد ان يكون دوره الخاص بالفداء والصلب-كما تدعون-قد انتهى فكيف يخضع الابن وقتها للاب وهو الله هل الله يخضع لاحد
> تتسال وتقول كيف يامر يسوع ان يكرمه الناس كما يكرمون الاب وكيف يقول من لا يكرم الابن لا يكرم الاب


 

ماذا يعني يخضع الابن، ويصير اللَّه هو الكل في الكل. صار كلمة اللَّه المتجسد الذي هو واحد مع أبيه ومساوٍ له في ذات الجوهر إنسانًا، لكي يكون وسيطًا بين اللَّه والناس. الآن إذ انتهي دور الوساطة فلا يعود يشفع عن أناسٍ جدد كإنسانٍ يخضع للآب، فهو رأس الكنيسة. *خضوع الابن هنا ليس كخضوع الخليقة، إنما خضوع ذاك الذي هو واحد معه ومساوٍ له في ذات الجوهر*. فالابن الذي قام بدور الوسيط وقدم نفسه ذبيحة حب عن البشرية وصار رأسًا للكنيسة يعلن خضوعه للآب كتكريمٍ متبادل فيما بينهما. فالابن يكرم الآب، كما أن الآب يكرم الابن. والكل يكرمون الابن كما يكرمون الآب (يو 5: 22- 23 ؛ عب 1: 6).
خضوع الاقنوم الثاني للأقنوم الأول ليس كمن هو أقل منه، إنما إذ قبل أن يتجسد ويموت ثم يقوم كرأس وبكر الراقدين يخضع للآب باسم الكنيسة كلها ولحسابها. هذا لا يعني انفصال اللاهوت عن الناسوت، فإنه مع إشراق بهاء اللاهوت الكامل علي الناسوت يخضع الابن.
v لماذا يتحدث بولس عن خضوع الابن للآب عندما انتهى من الحديث عن خضوع كل شيء للمسيح؟ 
يتحدث الرسول بطريقة عندما يتكلم عن اللاهوت وحده, وبطريقة أخرى عندما يتكلم عن التدبير الإلهي. كمثال إذ وضع النص الخاص بتجسد ربنا لا يعود يخشى بولس من الحديث عن أعماله المتواضعة الكثيرة, فإن هذه ليست غير لائقة بالمسيح المتجسد, حتى وإن بدت واضحة أنها لا يمكن أن تنطبق على اللَّه.
في النص الحالي عن أي الأمرين يتحدث؟ 
إذ أشار إلى موت المسيح وقيامته، وكلاهما لا ينطبقان على اللَّه فمن الواضح أنه يتحدث عن التدبير الإلهي للتجسد, الذي فيه خضع الابن للآب بإرادته. ولكن لاحظ أنه قدم تصحيحًا بقوله أن الذي أخضع كل شيء له قد استثنى نفسه من هذا الكل. هذا يعني أنه يذكرنا بأن المسيح الكلمة هو اللَّه الحقيقى.​
*القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم​*
v بهذا فإنه قد أكمل العمل الذي أعطي له، وهو أن يكون اللَّه الكل في الكل.​
*العلامة أوريجينوس​*
v إنه يود أن تُفهم رؤية شكله (كمتجسد) عندما كل الخليقة معًا مع ذاك الشكل الذي به صار ابن اللَّه الإنسان يخضع للَّه. بهذا الشكل الابن نفسه يخضع لذاك الذي أخضع كل الاشياء له, فيكون اللَّه هو الكل في الكل.​
*القديس أغسطينوس​*

*ثانيًا: الخضوع لا يقلل من شأن الابن​*
v لم يفقد الابن شيئًا عندما يمنح الكل, كما أنه لم يفقد شيئًا عندما يتسلم الآب المُلك, ولا الآب يفقد شيئًا عندما يعطى ما له للابن. ​
*القديس أمبروسيوس​*
v خضوع المسيح للآب ليس كخضوعنا نحن للابن, فإن خضوعنا هو اعتماد عليه وليس اتحاد المتساويين.​
*أمبروسياستر​*

v كما أن الابن يُخضع الكل للآب, هكذا يفعل الآب للابن, واحد بعمله والآخر بمسرته.​
*القديس غريغوريوس النزنيزي​*

*ثالثًا: قيل هذا بسببنا​*
مادمنا في العالم لا نبلغ الكمال كما ينبغي لهذا، يُقال حتى القديسون لا يدركون بالكامل أن اللَّه هو الكل في الكل. أو بمعني أدق لا يتحقق فيهم هذا بالكامل ماداموا في الجسد في هذا العالم، حتى متى حلت القيامة يتحقق فيهم هذا، فيشعر كل واحدٍ منهم أن اللَّه هو الكل بالنسبة له!
هنا لا يقول: "يصير الآب هو الكل في الكل"، لأنه إذ يتمتع المؤمنون بالمكافأة الأبدية لا يعودوا يتطلعوا إلى كل أقنوم بأن له عمل خاص، فإن الآب الذي وضع خطة الخلاص والابن الذي قدم حياته ذبيحة حب لخلاصنا، والروح القدس الذي وهبنا الشركة لكي نتمتع بالاتحاد مع اللَّه ونحمل أيقونة الكلمة المتجسد... الآن كل هذه الأعمال الإلهية قد تحققت، فنقف لنري اللَّه "الثالوث القدوس".​
*v مادمت أنا غير خاضع للآب, لا يُقال أنه هو خاضع للآب. ​*ليس أنه هو محتاج أن يخضع أمام الآب, وإنما من أجلي إذ لم يتم بعد عمله هذا لذلك قيل أنه لم يخضع بعـد, "*لأننا نحن جسد المسيح وأعضاؤه*" 

(1 كو 12 : 27) .
v مثل هؤلاء (الهراطقة) لا يفهمون أن خضوع المسيح للآب يعلن عنىطوباوية كمالنا ويظهر تكليل المجد الذي للعمل الذي يتعهد به.​
*العلامة أوريجينوس​*
v سيصير اللَّه الكل في الكل في كل شخص بطريقة بها أن كل شيء مما يشعر به الفكر العاقل أو يفهمه أو يفكر فيه سيصير للَّه. عندما يتطهر من كل سحابة الشر, لا يعود الفكر يشعر بشيء آخر غير اللَّه أو بجانب اللَّه. هذا الفكر يفكر في اللَّه ويرى اللَّه ويقتنى اللَّه, فيصير اللَّه هو وسيلة كل حركاته وقياسه. بهذا يصير اللَّه هو الكل في الكل.​
*العلامة أوريجينوس​*
v يصير اللَّه الكل في الكل عندما لا نعود بعد نكون مثل الآن نحمل كمًا من الدوافع والعواطف, مع قليل أو لا شيء من اللَّه فينا, بل نكون بالكامل مثل اللَّه, فنفسح المجال للَّه, وله وحده. 
هذا هو النضوج الذي نسرع إليه.​
*القديس غريغوريوس النزنيزى​*
v يصير اللَّه كل شيء في الكل, *فلا تكون فقط الحكمة في سليمان، ووداعة الروح في داود, والغيرة في إيليا وفينحاس, والإيمان في إبراهيم, والحب الكامل في بطرس، وغيرة الكرازة في الإناء المختار (بولس) وفضيلتان أو ثلاثة في آخرين... بل يكون اللَّه بالكامل في الكل*. كل عدد القديسين سيتمجدون في كل خورس الفضائل, ويكون اللَّه كل شيء في الكل.​
*القديس جيروم​*
v سيسكن شعب اللَّه في هذا البيت أبديًا مع إلههم وفي إلههم, واللَّه يسكن مع شعبه وفي شعبه, فيملأ اللَّه شعبه, ويمتلئ شعبه به، حتى يصير اللَّه الكل في الكل, اللَّه نفسه هو مكافأتهم في السلام كما كان هو قوتهم في المعركة!​
*القديس أغسطينوس​*
v "لتكن مشيئتك كما في السماء كذلك على الأرض". هذا هو ملكوت اللَّه، حيث لا تنتصر إرادة على مشيئة اللَّه، سواء في السماء أو على الأرض، عند ما يكون اللَّه هو موجه الكل إلى النهاية، وهو الحي، وهو العامل، وهو المالك، وهو كل شيء، حتى كما يقول الرسول: "يكون اللَّه هو الكل في الكل".​
*الأب بطرس خريسولوجوس​*
v اللَّه واهب الفضيلة وسيكون هو نفسه مكافأتها، فإنه ليس أعظم ولا أفضل من أن يعد اللَّه بإعطائه ذاته. ماذا تعني كلمته بالنبي: "*أكون لكم إلهًا وتكونون لي شعبًا*" (لا 12:26) إلا أكون لكم كفايتكم، أصير أنا الكل لما يشتهيه الإنسان بطريقة مكرمة، حياته وصحته وقوته وغناه ومجده وكرامته وسلامه وكل الأشياء؟ 
هذا هو التفسير السليم لقول الرسول: إن اللَّه يكون الكل في الكل [28]. سيكون نهاية كل رغباتنا التي ستُرى بلا نهاية، ويُحب بلا حدود ويُسبّح بلا ملل. هذا التدفق للحب والخدمة ستكون الحياة الأبدية عينها المقدّمة للكل.
v سيعيد لك جسدك حتى كمال عدد شعرك، ويقيمك مع الملائكة إلى الأبد حيث لا تحتاج بعد إلى يده المؤدبة، إنما تمتلكك مراحمه الفائقة. فإن اللَّه سيكون "*الكل في الكل*"، فلا نعود نتذوق بعد عدم السعادة. *سيكون إلهنا نفسه راعينا؛ إلهنا ذاته كأسنا، إلهنا هو مجدنا، إلهنا يصير غنانا. أي شيء بعد تحتاج إليه؟ هو وحده يصير كل شيء بالنسبة لك*.
v في السماء لا يكون لنا خبرة الاحتياج, بهذا نكون سعداء. سنكون مكتفين وذلك باللَّه. سيكون بالنسبة لنا كل الأشياء التي نتطلع هنا إليها أنها ذات قيمة عظيمة.​
*القديس أغسطينوس​*
v كما يقول الرسول أن اللَّه سيكون "*الكل في الكل*". يبدو لي أن هذا النطق يؤكد بوضوح الفكرة التي وصلنا إليها، إذ تعني أن *اللَّه سيكون عوض كل الأشياء*، الكل في الكل. بينما حياتنا الحاضرة تحمل أنشطة متنوعة في أشكال كثيرة، والأشياء التي نرتبط بها متعددة مثل الزمن والهواء والموقع والطعام والشراب وأشعة الشمس وضروريات الحياة الأخرى. مع كثرتها لكن ليس شيء منها هو اللَّه... أما الحالة المطوّبة التي نترجّاها فإنها لا تعتاز إلى شيء من كل هذا، *فسيكون الكائن الإلهي هو الكل، وعوض الكل بالنسبة لنا*، مقدمًا نفسه ليشبع كل احتياجاتنا. واضح أيضًا من الكتاب المقدس أن اللَّه يصير لمن يستحق ذلك الحقيقة والمسكن والملبس والطعام والشراب والنور والغنى والسلطة وسيكون الكل في الكل. يبدو لي أن الكتاب المقدس يعلمنا هنا زوال الشر تمامًا. فإنه إذ يكون اللَّه في كل الأشياء، فواضح أن الشر لا يعود يرتبط بها. فإنه إذا افترض أحد وجود الشر، كيف يؤمن بأن اللَّه يصير الكل في الكل؟​
*القديس غريغوريوس أسقف نيصص ​*
v يلزمنا ألا ننسحب من جهادنا في السهر بسبب اليأس الخطير لأن "*الآن ملكوت اللَّه يُغصَب والغاصبون يختطفونهُ"* (مت12:11). فلا يمكن نوال فضيلة بغير جهادٍ، ولا يمكن ضبط العقل بغير حزن قلبي عميق، لأن "*الإنسان مولود للمشقَّة*" (أي 7:5). ومن أجل الوصول "*إلى إنسان كامل، إلى قياس قامة مِلْءِ المسيح*" (أف 13:4). يلزمنا أن نكون علي الدوام في جهاد عظيم مع عناية لانهائية. لا يمكن لأي إنسان أن يصل إلى ملء هذا القياس إنما من يأخذ هذا القياس في اعتباره مقدمًا، ويتدرب عليه من الآن، ويتذوقه هنا في العالم، تكون له علامة العضوية الثمينة للمسيح، ويملك وهو في هذا الجسد على عربون هذا الاتحاد الكامل بجسد المسيح، ويكون له اشتياق وعطش إلى أمرٍ واحدٍ جاعلاً ليس فقط أعماله بل وأفكاره متجهة إلى أمرٍ واحدٍ وهو أن يحفظ الآن وعلى الدوام عربون الحياة المقبلة الطوباوية التي للقديسين، أي أن *"يكون اللَّه الكل في الكل" *(1 كو28:15).​
*الأب سيرينوس​*
v رغب ربنا في أن يؤسس هذه (الخلوة الروحية)، تاركًا لنا مثالاً... فإذ هو ينبوع القداسة الذي لا يُنتهك، وليس محتاجًا إلى عون خارجي، ولا إلى مساعدة الوحدة (الخلوة)، لأن كمال نقاوته لا يمكن أن تتأثر بالجماهير، ولا تتلوث من مخالطته للبشر، بل هو الذي يقدس ويطهر الأمور الدنسة، ومع ذلك نجده يعتزل في الجبل وحده للصلاة. باعتزاله يعلمنا أننا إن رغبنا في الاقتراب من اللَّه بمحبة صادرة *عن قلب نقي بلا دنس، يلزمنا أن ننسحب من كل اضطرابات الجموع، حتى تتدرب نفوسنا، ونحن بعد في الجسد، على تذوق السعادة الموعود بها للقديسين،* وهي أن "*يكون اللَّه هو الكل في الكل*" (1 كو 28:15) .​
*الأب اسحق​*
v إننا لا نرى أن المسيح نفسه صنع بعد الكل في الكل (1 كو 28:15) كما يقول بولس الرسول حتى نكتشف المسيح شيئًا فشيئًا في الكل، لأنه قيل عنه: "*ومنه أنتم بالمسيح يسوع الذي صار لنا حكمة من اللَّه وبرًا وقداسةً وفداء*" (1 كو 30:1). بالتالي نجد فيه الحكمة، ومرة أخرى البرّ، وأخرى القداسة، ومرة أخرى الحنان، وأخرى الوداعة، وأخرى التواضع أو طول الأناة. فالمسيح (المُعلن في قديسيه) في وقتنا الحاضر مُقسَّم عضوًا بعضوٍ بين الآباء القديسين، لكن حينما يوجد الجميع في وحدة الإيمان والفضيلة يكون "*إنسانًا كاملاً*" (أف 13:4)، مكمِّلاً جسده الواحد بأوصال واختصاصات كل أعضائه*. وسيأتي الوقت حينما يكون اللَّه هو "الكل في الكل"، لأن اللَّه الآن "في الكل" -كما سبق أن ذكرنا- بواسطة الفضائل، لكنه ليس الكل في الكل لأنهم ليسوا في ملء كمالهم*.​
*القديس يوحنا كاسيان​*

*الثالوث القدوس هو الكل في الكل ​*
بقوله "*اللَّه الكل في الكل*" يعلن أن الثالوث القدوس هو الكل في الكل، فقد قيل عن المسيح أنه الكل في الكل (كو 3: 11؛ زك 14: 9). يري كثير من الدارسين أن تعبير "*يكون اللَّه الكل في الكل*" لا يشير إلى الآب وحده بل اللاهوت الخاص بالثالوث القدوس دون الإشارة إلى أقنومية كل واحدٍ منهم.​ 




> اولا المؤمن الصادق يكرم انبياء الرب جميعا فهو كما يحترم الاب ويقدسه لابد ان يحترم الانبياء الذى ارسلهم ولا يسبهم او يحقر من شانهم فمن يحترم الرسول ويكرمه كانه اكرم الراسل نفسه ثم انه يقول نفس الشئ عن التلاميذ فى متى 10-40 "من يقبلكم يقبلني ومن يقبلني يقبل الذي ارسلني" اذن من يقبل التلاميذ كانه قبل المسيح و بالمثل من اكرم يسوع كانه اكرم الاب


 
محاولة بائسة, اذ المسيح يتكلم عن القبول و الكهنوتية و لا علاقة للموضوع بالتكريم, فكلامك كله ساقط و بلا دليل, فكيف تأول القبول بالكرامة؟

عجبي!





> تستشهد بقول يسوع انا والاب واحد وتعتقد انهم واحد فى الجوهر اى شخص واحد وانا اقول لك ليس هذا ليس صحيحا فالوحدة هنا هى وحدة الهدف والتعاليم




اولا, انك تناسيت النص التالي لانه لا رد لك عليه
" قَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ:«أَنَا مَعَكُمْ زَمَانًا هذِهِ مُدَّتُهُ وَلَمْ تَعْرِفْنِي يَا فِيلُبُّسُ! اَلَّذِي رَآنِي فَقَدْ رَأَى الآبَ، فَكَيْفَ تَقُولُ أَنْتَ: أَرِنَا الآبَ؟" يوحنا 9:14

و ثانيا فسرت النص على هواك من جديد

و قد اقتطفت النص لتعطي معنى اخر فلنلاحظ عدم امانتك:

30أنا والآبُ واحِدٌ«.
31وجاءَ اليَهودُ بِحجارَةٍ ليَرجُموه. 32فقالَ لهُم يسوعُ: «أرَيتُكُم كثيرًا مِنَ الأعمالِ الصالِحَةِ مِنْ عِندِ الآبِ، فلأيِّ عمَلٍ مِنها تَرجُموني؟«
33أجابَهُ اليَهودُ: «لا نَرجُمُكَ لأيِّ عمَلٍ صالِـحِ عَمِلتَ، بل لِتَجديفِكَ. فما أنتَ إلاّ إنسانِ، لكِنَّكَ جَعلتَ نَفسَكَ إلهًا«.

اذ ارادوا رجمه لانه عادل نفس بالله, و هذا من العدد الذي بعده مباشرة!
فالوحدة التي اعلنها هي وحدة الجوهر لذلك ارادوا رجمه, فهل يرجمون شخصا لانه اعلن وحدة الهدف و التعاليم؟



​


> تستشهد بقول يسوع لفيلبس من رانى فقد راى الاب كما جاء فى يوحنا 14-8 "قال له فيلبس يا سيد أرنا الآب وكفانا. 9 قال له يسوع انا معكم زمانا هذه مدته ولم تعرفني يا فيلبس.الذي رآني فقد رأى الآب فكيف تقول انت أرنا الآب"
> اولا لابد ان نتفق على شئ وهو انه لا احد رأى الاب ولا يستطيع احد ان يراه وهذا موجود فى يوحنا 5-37 " والآب نفسه الذي ارسلني يشهد لي.لم تسمعوا صوته قط ولا ابصرتم هيئته" اذن الاب لا يراه احد لماذا لان هذا هو الاختبار الذى وضع به البشر ان يؤمنوا به بدون ان يروه يجب ان تؤمن بالغيب بدون ان ترى الله حتى تكون لك الحياة الابدية والان فيلبس يطلب ان يرى الاب كأنه يريد ان يرى اسئلة الامتحان قبل ان يدخل الى قاعة الامتحان ويبدا الامتحان فعليا لهذا يستنكر يسوع هذا ويقول كل هذا انا معكم ولا تعرف ومازلت تطلب ان ترى الاب من يرانى ويستمع لتعاليمى ووصاياى فكأنه رأى الاب نفسه ولو كان يسوع هو الاب فعلا لكان قال له يا فيلبس انا الاب الذى تطلب رؤيته او قال له انا الاب المتجسد


 
كان الاجدر بك ان تقرأ النص كاملا

7لَو كُنتُم عَرَفْتُموني لَعَرَفْتُم أبـي أيضًا. ومِنَ الآنَ أنتُم تَعرِفونَهُ، ورأَيتُموهُ«.
8فقالَ لَه فيلبُّسُ: «يا سيِّدُ، أرِنا الآبَ وكَفانا«. 9فقالَ لَه يَسوعُ: «أنا مَعكُم كُلَ هذا الوَقتِ، وما عَرَفتَني بَعدُ يا فيلبُّسُ؟ مَنْ رآني رأى الآبَ، فكيفَ تَقولُ: أرِنا الآبَ؟ 10ألا تُؤمِنُ بأنِّي في الآبِ وأنَّ الآبَ فيَّ؟ الكلامُ الذي أقولُهُ لا أقولُهُ مِنْ عِندي، والأعمالُ التي أعمَلُها يَعمَلُها الآبُ الذي هوَ فيَّ. 11صدِّقوني إذا قُلتُ: أنا في الآبِ والآبُ فيَّ، 







إنها كلمات عتاب صادرة من السيد المسيح الذي تعَّرف عليه كثير من الآباء والأنبياء من خلال الرموز والظلال، واشتهوا أن يروه ويرتبطوا به. كان هو كل رجائهم. ولكن للأسف فإن التلاميذ وقد عاشوا مع السيد ورافقوه في خدمته، بل في رحلاته، وأحيانًا في خلواته، وقد حان وقت رحيله من العالم، لم يعرفوه بعد كما ينبغي.
يشتهي السيد المسيح أن يتعرف عليه كل المؤمنين ليدركوا حقوقهم فيه. وهذا هو موضوع صلوات الرسل أنفسهم من جهة البشرية. وكما كتب القديس بولس إلى أهل أفسس: "لا أزال شاكرًا لأجلكم، ذاكرًا إياكم في صلواتي، كي يعطيكم إله ربنا... لتعلموا نحونا، نحن المؤمنين، حسب عمل شدة قوته الذي عمله في المسيح، إذ أقامه من الأموات، وأجلسه عن يمينه في السماويات" (أف ١: ١٦-٢٠).
أما قوله: "*من الآن تعرفونه، وقد رأيتموه*" (٧) فيقصد بالآن ساعة الصليب. خلال بغض العالم للمسيح، وصلب السيد المسيح لمحبة العالم في مؤمنيه، يُعرف الآب الكلي الحب، ويراه المؤمنون في الابن المصلوب القائم من الأموات. ساعة الصليب هي فرصة إلهية مقدمة للمؤمنين لكي يتعرفوا على الآب ويروه، لأنهم بالصليب يدخلون إلى المصالحة معه، ويتمتعون بالاستقرار في حضنه.
من يعرف المسيح بحق يدرك أنه الابن، الله السماوي، مملكته ليست من هذا العالم، نزل من السماء ويصعد إليها بكونه في حضن الآب. فمن يبلغه يبلغ الأحضان الإلهية للآب، ويتعرف على شخصه وأسراره.
لاحظ *القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم* وغيره من الآباء أن السيد المسيح يقول تارة بأنهم رأوه وعرفوه، وتارة أنهم رأوه ولم يعرفوه، وأخرى أنهم لم يروه ولا يعرفوه، فهل في هذا تناقض؟ يميز القديس بين رؤية الابن خلال الجسد وحده حيث يلمسونه بأيديهم الجسدية ويرونه بأعينهم الجسمانية دون رؤية جوهره وعدم إدراك لاهوته وبهاء مجده؛ هؤلاء يرونه ولا يرونه، وفي نفس الوقت لا يعرفونه. *حتى التلاميذ رأوه والتصقوا به، لكن إلي لحظات صعوده وحلول روحه القدوس لم يكونوا قادرين على إدراك لاهوته كما يليق. هكذا يمكن للإنسان أن يعرفه ولا يعرفه؛ فيعرفه دون إدراك المعرفة الحقيقية لشخصه.*​

من يرى حقيقة الابن ويتعرف على شخصه كما يليق يرى الآب ويتعرف عليه.
v إنه لا يناقض نفسه؛ حقا لقد عرفوه، ولكن ليس كما كان ينبغي. لقد عرفوا الله، لكنهم لم يكونوا بعد قد عرفوا الآب. فإنه بعد ذلك إذ حل الروح القدس عليهم عمل فيهم مقدمًا لهم كل معرفة. 
ما قاله هو هكذا: "إن عرفتم جوهري ورتبتي تعرفون أيضًا جوهر الآب ورتبته. *ستعرفونه وترونه بواسطتي*". يقصد بالرؤية المعرفة بالإدراك الذهني، فإن هؤلاء الذين يُرون يمكن أن نراهم ولا نعرفهم، أما الذين يُعرفون لا نقدر أن نعرفهم ولا نعرفهم. لذلك يقول: "*وترونه*"، كما يقال: "يُرى بواسطة الملائكة" (1 تي 3: 16). أما ذات الجوهر فلا يُرى، ومع هذا يقال أنه يُرى، أي قدر ما يستطيعون أن يروا. ​
*قيلت هذه الكلمات لكي تتعلموا أن الذين يرونه يعرفون من ولده. لكنهم لم يروه في جوهره غير المحتجب، إنما رأوه في ثوب جسده. ​*
إنه يود في كل موضع أن *يضع الرؤية موضع المعرفة*، كما يقول: "طوبى للأنقياء القلب لأنهم يعاينون الله" (مت 5: 8). يعني بالأنقياء الذين تحرروا ليس من الزنا وحده، بل ومن كل الخطايا، لأن كل خطية تجلب دنسًا للنفس.​
*القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم​*
يعلق *القديس أغسطينوس *على الآيات (٧-١٠) بأن السيد المسيح يؤكد أن من يعرفه يعرف الآب، لأنه لا يقدر أحد أن يأتي إلى الآب إلا به. وأن السيد المسيح هنا يؤكد وحدته مع الآب، وفي نفس الوقت التمايز بين الآب والابن.​
*"قال له فيلبس:​*

*يا سيد أرنا الآب وكفانا". (8)​*
إذ تحدث السيد المسيح عن الآب اشتاق فيلبس أن يراه، لكنه لم يكن بعد قادرًا. ​
*أولاً​*: لأنه أراد رؤية اللاهوت حسيًا، يراه بالعين الجسدية كما يرى المسيح.​

*ثانيًا​*: سرّ عجزه عن الرؤية هو عدم رؤيته لحقيقة المسيح نفسه، يراه حسب الجسد دون أن يدرك لاهوته. ​

*وأخيرًا​*: عدم إدراكه الوحدة الفريدة بين الآب والابن في ذات الجوهر، لذلك سأله: "*يا سيد أرنا الآب وكفانا*" (8). 

طلبة فيلبس تشبه طلبة موسى النبي الذي اشتهى أن يرى مجد الله (خر ٣٣: ١٨). حقًا رؤية الله فيها الشبع والكفاية، وهي طلبة تفرح قلب الله، لكن الخطأ في طلبة فيلبس هو تجاهله لوحدانية الابن مع الآب، لأنه لم يتمتع بالتجلي مثل بطرس ويعقوب ويوحنا. وعدم إدراكه أنه حتى تلك اللحظات لم يعرف المسيح كما ينبغي ولا رأي جوهر لاهوته.
v قلب فيلبس النظام وقال: "*أرنا الآب*"، كمن قد عرف المسيح تمامًا. أما المسيح فوضعه في الطريق المستقيم، حاثًا إياه أن يقتني معرفة الآب من خلاله، بينما أراد فيلبس أن يراه بعينيه الجسديتين. ربما لأنه سمع عن الأنبياء أنهم رأوا الله. لكن هذه الحالات كانت من قبيل التنازل، لذلك يقول المسيح: "الله لم يره أحد قط" (1: 18)، مرة أخري: "كل من سمع وتعلم يقبل إليّ" (6: 45). "لم تسمعوا صوته قط، ولا أبصرتم هيئته" (5: 37). وفي العهد القديم: "لا يرى إنسان وجهي ويعيش" (خر 33: 20). 
ماذا يقول المسيح؟ "*أنا معكم زمانًا هذه مدته ولم تعرفني يا فيلبس؟"* لم يقل له: "ولم تراني" بل قال: "*ولم تعرفني*". 
ربما يسأل فيلبس:" لماذا أرغب في أن أتعلم عنك؟ الآن أنا أطلب أن أري أباك، وأنت تقول لي لم تعرفني؟" أية علاقة بين هذا وبين السؤال؟ بالتأكيد العلاقة وثيقة جدًا، فإن كان هذا هو الذي له الآب ومازال هو الابن فإنه من خلاله يعرف الذي ولده. فمن أجل التمييز بين الأقنومين يقول: "*من رآني فقد رأي الآب*"، لئلا يظن أحد أن الآب نفسه هو الابن بعينه. 
لماذا لم يجبه: أنت تطلب أمورًا مستحيلة لا يُسمح بها لإنسان، وإنما هي ممكنة لي وحدي؟ لأن فيلبس قال: "*وكفانا*"، فمع معرفته للمسيح أظهر له أنه لم يره. بالتأكيد لو أنه عرف الآب، لكان قادرًا أن يعرف الابن، لهذا يقول: "من رآني فقد رأي الآب"... وكأنه يقول له: "ليس ممكنًا أن تراني أو ترى الآب". لأن فيلبس فكر في المعرفة حسب الرؤية، وإذ فكر هكذا ظن أنه رأى الابن، فأراد بنفس الطريقة أن يرى الآب، لكن يسوع أظهر له أنه لم يرَ الابن نفسه. 
وإن أراد أحد أن يدعو المعرفة رؤية فلا أعارضه، إذ يقول المسيح: "لأن من يعرفني يعرف الآب". لكنه لم يقل هذا، إنما أراد أن يعلن عن الشركة في الجوهر: من يعرف جوهره يعرف جوهر الآب أيضًا. هل يتحدث هنا عن حكمة الآب؟ هل عن صلاحه؟ ليس هكذا، وإنما ما هو الله عليه، ذات جوهره... بحق انتهره قائلاً: "*أنا معكم زمانًا هذه مدته؟*" لقد تمتعت بمثل هذا التعليم، ورأيت المعجزات التي فعلتها بسلطان، وكل ما يخص اللاهوت، التي يفعلها الآب وحده من غفران للخطايا وإعلان عن الأسرار الخفية وإقامةٍ من الموت وخلقة من التراب ولم تعرفني؟ إذ التحق بالجسد لهذا يقول: "ألم تعرفني؟" إنك ترى الآب، فلا تطلب ترى ما هو أكثر، ففيه تراني. إن رأيتني لا تكون محبًا للاستطلاع أكثر، لأنك تعرفه فيّ أيضًا.
v "ألست تؤمن إني أنا في الآب، والآب فيّ؟" بمعنى: إني أُري في ذات الجوهر. "*الكلام الذي أكلمكم به لست أتكلم به من نفسي، لكن الآب الحال فيّ هو يعمل الأعمال*" (10) كيف يبدأ بالكلام ويأتي إلي الأعمال؟ لأنه كان يلزم طبيعيًا أن يقول: "الآب هو يتكلم الكلام"، لكنه هنا وضع الأمرين معًا التعليم والمعجزات. وربما قال هذا لأن الكلام هو أيضًا كان أعمالاً. فكيف يعمل الآب كلاهما؟ يقول في موضع آخر: "إن كنت لست أعمل أعمال أبي فلا تؤمنوا" (10: 37)، فكيف يقول هنا أن الآب هو يعملها؟ ليظهر نفس الشيء أنه لا يوجد فاصل بين الآب والابن. ما قاله هو هذا: "لا يعمل الآب في طريق، وأنا في طريق آخر". كما يقول في موضع آخر: "أبي يعمل حتى الآن، وأنا أعمل" (5: 17)،مظهرًا في العبارة الأولي عدم الاختلاف في العمل بين الآب والابن، وفي الثانية الهوية للآب والابن.​
*القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم​*

*"قال له يسوع:​*

*أنا معكم زمانًا هذه مدته، ولم تعرفني يا فيلبس؟ ​*

*الذي رأني فقد رأى الآب، ​*

*فكيف تقول أنت ارنا الآب؟" (9)​*
في عتابه لفيلبس بل ولكل التلاميذ يقول السيد: "*أنا معكم*"، ولم يقل: "أنتم معي". فقد نزل إلينا وحلَّ بيننا، فمن جانبه جاء إلينا خلال مبادرة حبه. بقي لنا أن تستنير أعيننا الداخلية ونتقدم نحوه، لنصير نحن معه كما هو معنا. هو نزل إلينا لكي بروحه نصعد إليه.
إنه معهم ليس خلال رؤية سريعة إلى دقائق أو ساعات كما أعلن عن نفسه قديمًا للأنبياء خلال الرؤى والإعلانات والأحلام، إنما جاء وحلَّ بينهم، وعاش في وسطهم "*زمانًا هذه مدته*"، لهذا كان يليق بهم أن يروه كما ينبغي فيروا الآب، ويدركوه، ويتحدوا معه في المسيح يسوع. من رأى المسيح حقًا يرى الآب!
هل يمكن لخليقةٍ ما في السماء أو على الأرض أن تتجاسر وتنطق بهذا؟ مستحيل! لقد حسب السيد المسيح أن من رآه فقد رأى الآب، وذلك إن اكتشف حقيقة السيد. لهذا عاتب السيد المسيح فيلبس، لأنه لم يعرفه بعد عشرة دامت حوالي ثلاث سنوات. إنه لم يلمه لأنه يشتهي رؤية الآب، وإنما لأنه لم يدرك من هو المسيح، وبالتالي لم يستطع طوال هذه المدة أن يتمتع برؤية الآب. لم يدرك أن ملء اللاهوت في المسيح جسديًا (١ كو ٢: ٩)، فالآب هو فيه في كمال لاهوته. ما يعمله السيد المسيح يشترك فيه الآب بكونه العمل الإلهي الواحد.
v أما تؤمن إني أنا في الآب، والآب فيّ؟ نعم من يتطلع إلى الابن يرى الآب في صورة. لاحظ أي نوع من الصور يتحدث عنها. إنه الحق والبرّ وقوة اللَّه، ليس أخرسًا لأنه الكلمة، وليس بلا إحساس لأنه الحكمة، وليس باطلاً وغبيًا لأنه القوة، وليس بلا حياة لأنه الحياة، ليس ميتًا لأنه القيامة.
v في الكنيسة اعرف صورة واحدة، صورة الله غير المنظور التي قال عنها الله: "وصنع الإنسان على صورتنا"... (تك 1: 26). تلك الصورة التي كُتب عنها أن المسيح "بهاء المجد ورسم أقنومه" (راجع عب 1: 3). في هذه الصورة أدرك الآب، كما يقول الرب يسوع نفسه: "من رآني فقط رأى الآب". لأن هذه الصورة غير منفصلة عن الآب، والتي هي بالحق تعلمني وحدة الثالوث، إذ يقول: "أنا والآب واحد" (10: 30) وأيضًا: "كل ما للآب فهو لي" (16: 15). وأيضًا عن الروح القدس يُقال أن الروح هو روح المسيح، كما هو مكتوب: "يأخذ مما لي ويخبركم" (16: 14).​
*القديس أمبروسيوس ​*
v من يتأهل للتطلع إلى ربوبية الابن ينعم بربوبية الآب. هذا الكلام ليس من عندي، بل هي كلمات الابن الوحيد القائل: "*أنا معكم زمانًا هذه مدته ولم تعرفني يا فيلبس؟ الذي رآني فقد رأى الآب*". وباختصار لا تفصلهما، ولا تصنع تشويشًا.
لا تقل قط أن الابن غريب عن الآب، ولا تقبل القائلين إن الآب في وقت ما الآب، وفي وقت آخر هو الابن. فإن هذه العبارة غريبة وجاحدة وليست من تعاليم الكنيسة. لكن الآب بولادته الابن بقي الآب ولم يتغير، ولد الحكمة ولم يفقد الحكمة. ولد القوة دون أن يصير ضعيفًا. ولد اللَّه ولم يخسر ربوبيته. لم يفقد شيئًا بالنقص أو التغير، ولا المولود ناقص في شيء. 
كامل هو الوالد، وكامل هو المولود. 
اللَّه هو الوالد، اللَّه هو المولود، اللَّه من اللّه، ولكنه يُدعى الآب إلهه دون أن يخجل من القول: "أصعد إلى أبي وأبيكم، وإلهي وإلهكم" (يو 17:20).​
*القديس كيرلس الأورشليمي ​*
يعبر *القديس غريغوريوس النزينزي* عن سرّ انجذابه إلى الثالوث الذي كرز به بين شعبه، بينما لمدة طويلة قد حُرم الثالوث من الكرازة به بين الشعب، وإن كان ليس تمامًا.
v ليقودني الكلمة الإلهي في نهاية حياة مملوءة بالدموع إلى المسكن غير المتغير، حيث يوجد ثالوثي، وبهاء سموه المجتمع، ظلال الثالوث تمجدني.​
*القديس غريغوريوس النزينزي​*
v بالحق انتهر السيد التلميذ، إذ رأى ما في قلب السائل. إن كان الآب بنوعٍ ما أفضل من الابن، حتى أن فيلبس أراد أن يعرف الآب، بهذا لم يعرف الابن، إذ ظن أنه أقل من الآب. فلكي يُصحح مثل هذا المفهوم قيل: "*الذي رآني رأى الآب، فيكف تقول أنت أرنا الآب؟*" (9)... لماذا تود أن تكتشف وجود مسافة بين من هما متشابهين؟ لماذا تتوق إلى معرفة منفصلة بين من هما غير منفصلين؟ ما قاله بعد ذلك لم يكن لفيلبس وحده، بل لهم جميعًا، هذا يلزم ألا نضعه كما في زاوية، حتى يمكننا بمعونته أن نفسره بأكثر حرص.
v لم تكن بعد عينا فيلبس سليمتين بما فيه الكفاية لتنظرا الآب، وبالتالي لتنظرا الابن الذي هو مساوٍ للآب. هكذا قام يسوع المسيح بشفائه بأدوية ومراهم الإيمان ليقوي عيني ذهنه اللتين كانتا بعد ضعيفتين وعاجزتين عن رؤية نورٍ عظيمٍ كهذا. وقال له: أما تؤمن إني في الآب، والآب فيَّ؟" ليت ذاك العاجز عن أن يرى ما سيظهره له الرب يومًا ما ألا يطلب أن يرى بل أن يؤمن. ليؤمن أولاً حتى تُشفى العينان اللتان بهما ينظر. ​
*القديس أغسطينوس​*

*"ألست تؤمن إني أنا في الآب، والآب فيّ؟​*

*الكلام الذي أكلمكم به لست أتكلم به من نفسي،​*

*لكن الآب الحال فيّ هو يعمل الأعمال". (10)​*
إذ تتحقق رؤيتنا لله في هذا العالم خلال الإيمان لا العيان، لذا يتحدث السيد المسيح هنا عن "الإيمان"، وأي إيمان؟ إيمان بأن جوهر الابن ليس مضافًا إلى الآب، إذ كل منهما في الآخر، بكونهما جوهرًا واحدًا. فمن أراد أن يرى الآب، ويتعرف عليه يلزمه أن يؤمن بالمسيح أنه "الابن الوحيد الذي في حضن الآب هو خبَّر" (يو ١: ١٨). فلا عجب إن قال: "الذي يراني يرى الذي أرسلني" (يو ١٢: ٤٥).
v لا يوجد أي اعتراض على فهم الابن أنه في الآب كما في مصدرٍ... الابن في الآب وعند الآب، ليس كمن وُجد خارجًا عنه، ولا في زمنٍ، بل في جوهر الآب مشرقًا منه، وذلك كأشعة الشمس المشرقة، وحرارة النار المتضمنة في صلبها. ففي هذين المثالين نجد شيئًا متولدًا من آخر، لكنه شريكه الدائم في الوجود معه مع عدم الانفصال عنه، فلا يوجد الواحد دون الآخر، وإنما يحفظ حالة طبيعته الحقيقية. ​
*القديس كيرلس الكبير​*
v يقول الرب الحق: "*أنا في الآب، والآب في*". بوضوح الواحد في كليته هو الآخر في كليته، فالآب ليس هو بإفراط في الابن، ولا الابن ناقص في الآب.
v نفس سمة اللاهوت تُرى في الاثنين.​
*القديس غريغوريوس أسقف نيصص​*
v لأن الآب لا يفعل شيئًا إلا بممارسة قوته وحكمته، فقد صنع كل الأشياء بحكمة، كما هو مكتوب: "بحكمة صنعتً الكل" (مز 24:104)، هكذا أيضًا لا يفعل اللَّه الكلمة شيئًا بدون شركة الآب. لا يعمل بدون الآب، بدون مشيئة الآب لا يقدم نفسه للآلام كلية القداسة، ويُذبح لأجل خلاص العالم كله (يو 16:3، 17؛ عب 10:10-12). بدون إرادة الآب لا يقوم من الأموات إلى الحياة.​
*القديس أمبروسيوس ​*

*"صدقوني إني في الآب، والآب فيّ،​*

*وإلا فصدقوني لسبب الأعمال نفسها". (11)​*
إذ يتحدث مع خاصته عن أسراره الإلهية يشهد لنفسه بنفسه، إذ سبق فقال: "وإن كنت أشهد لنفسي، فشهادتي حق" (يو ٨: ١٤). هنا لا يخاطب فيلبس وحده، بل كل التلاميذ، مقدمًا رسالة لكل مؤمنيه. يقدم السيد المسيح أعماله أيضًا شهادةً حقة لصدق كلماته، فأعماله تشهد أن السيد إنما يعمل أعمال أبيه، ويتكلم كلمات أبيه، فهي أعمال الآب والابن معًا، وكلماتهما. يقول القديس بولس عن الآب: "كلمنا في هذه الأيام الأخيرة في ابنه" (عب ١: ٢). كما يقول السيد عن نفسه: "*الكلام الذي أكلمكم به، لست أتكلم به من نفسي، لكن الآب الحال فيَّ هو يعمل الأعمال*" (11).
v يليق بكم عند سماعكم "أب" و"ابن" ألا تسألوا شيئا آخر غير تأكيد العلاقة في الجوهر، ولكن إن كان هذا غير كافٍ لكم لتأكيد الكرامة المشتركة والجوهر المشترك فتعلموا هذا من الأعمال.​
*القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم​*
v إنك ترى أن الابن هو اللَّه، فيه اللَّه الآب، إذ يقول نفس العبارة التي وردت في الإنجيل: "*إني في الآب، والابن فيَّ*". إنه لم يقل: "أنا هو الآب"، بل" الآب فيّ، وأنا في الآب". أيضًا لم يقل: "الآب وأنا هما أنا"، بل "أنا والآب واحد " حتى لا نفصل بينهما دون أن نضع خلطًا في ابن الآب.
إنهما واحد من جهة شرف وحدة اللاهوت، إذ ولد اللَّه اللَّه. هما واحد في ملكوتهما، لأن الآب لا يملك على هؤلاء، والابن على أولئك، متكبرًا على أبيه كما فعل أبشالوم، إنما ملكوت الآب هو ملكوت الابن. إنهما واحد، إذ لا يوجد بينهما اختلاف ولا انقسام، بل ما يريده الآب يريده الابن. إنهما واحد، لأن أعمال الخلقة التي للمسيح ليست غير ما للآب، إنما خالق كل الأشياء هو واحد، خلقها الآب بالابن. وكما يقول المرتل: "هو قال فكانوا، هو أمر فخلقوا" (مز 9:33؛5:148).
الابن هو اللَّه بعينه _Very God_، له *الآب فيه دون أن يصير هو الآب، لأن الآب لم يتجسد، بل الابن... الآب لم يتألم من أجلنا، بل أرسل من يتألم...*​

فليس بقصد تكريم الابن ندعوه "الآب"، ولا لتكريم الآب نتصور الابن أحد خلائقه. إنما هو أب واحد، نعبده خلال ابن واحد، دون أن نفصل العبادة بينهما.
ليعلن عن الابن الواحد، جالسًا عن يمين الآب قبل كل الدهور في العرش، ليس عن تقدم ناله في زمان بعد الآلام، بل منذ الأزل.​
*القديس كيرلس الأورشليمي​*
v بينما نحن نتكلم هو نفسه الذي لن يسحب حضرته منا يكون معلمنا.
v هل كلماته هي أعمال؟ واضح أن الأمر هكذا، لأنه بالتأكيد من يبني قريبه بما يقوله يعمل أعمالاً صالحة. 
v ينسب ما يفعله للآب الذي منه يفعل. لأن الآب ليس الله (المولود) من آخر، أما الابن هو الله المساوي حقًا للآب لكنه مولود منه. لذلك فالآب هو الله الذي ليس من الله، والنور الذي ليس من نور، بينما الابن هو إله من إله، نور من نور.​

[FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)][FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]


> [FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)][FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]لا اعرف حقا باى منطق تفكرون​


​


> [/FONT]


​


> [FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)][FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]
> 
> يقول اليهود ان من يؤمن ان الله تجسد فى انسان وعاش على الارض بين الناس هو انسان مجدف فلماذا يقولون هذا لان العهد القديم ينفى هذه الفكرة تماما وقد ورد هذا فى كثيرا من نصوص العهد القديم فمثلا فى سفر العدد 23-19 "ليس الله انسانا فيكذب.ولا ابن انسان فيندم.هل يقول ولا يفعل او يتكلم ولا يفي" اذن الرب يقرر انه ليس انسان ولا ابن انسان-كان يسوع يسمى بابن الانسان- فهو ينفى هذه الفكرة تماما
> [/FONT][/FONT]​






كلامك هذا, يدل على مدى جهلك الكبير بأيمان المسيحيين, فمن قال ان الله انسان؟ اذا قلنا نحن ان الله انسان فلنكن ملعونين, حاشا لله ان يكون انسان, فلا اعرف كيف تقول كلامك هذا, و عن اي جهل تتكمل و انت لا تعرف بماذا نؤمن اصلا!

نقصد بالتجدس, عدم تحول الله الى انسان, بل ظهور الله بهيئة جسد, كما ظهر لموسى بالعليقة و ظهر لليهود على شكل نار او سحاب, فاللح لم يتغير او يتحول, انما ظهر بطريقة تجسيدية للبشر



​خلاصة: كل النصوص التي اتيت بها هي نصوص تؤكد على الوهية المسيح, لكن حضرتك ابيت ان تأتي بالتفاسير المعتمدة و لجأت الى التفسير الشخصي, و دعنى العب نفس اللعبة معك فهاك نصوص من القرأن تثبت ان المسيح هو الله بتفسيري الشخصي


*اللهيبشر زكريا بيحيى , وعلامة نبوته تصديقهبكلمةالله : "......ان الله يبشرك بيحيى . مصدقا بكلمة من الله ..." (آل عمران 39)اذا اولى صفات يحيى انه مصدق بكلمة من الله اب لعيسى ابن مريم , انه كلمة "كائنة " من الله (الجلالان كل البشارات في القرآن تبشر بعيسى ابن مريم أنه "كلمة الله （*
*-**الله يبشر مريم مباشرة بكلمة منه :" اذا قالت الملائكة يا مريم ان الله يبشرك "بكلمة منه " اسمه المسيح ابن مريم , وجيها في الدنيا والآخرة ومن المقربين "(آلعمران45) ايضا اولى اسماء مولود مريم واول القابه التي تسمع به مريم هو انه "كلمةالله "ومريم صدقت بالمسيح وانجيله (مائدة 78):جاء في سورة التحريم في قراءة صحيحة :" ومريم ابنة عمران التي احصنت فرجها فنفخنا فيها من روحنا , وصدقت "بكلمة ربها "وكتابهوكانت من القانتين"*
*والقرآنعندما اراد ان يستجمع اوصاف والقاب المسيحليعرفبه ,يلقبه بهذا اللقب العظيم الفريد :" يا اهل الكتاب لا تغلوا في دينكم ولاتقولواعلى الله الا الحق :انما المسيح اين مريم , رسول الله , وكلمته –القاها الىمريم – وروح منه , فآمنوا بالله ورسله ولا تقولوا "ثلاثة " انتهوا , خير لكم :انمااللهاله واحد !سبحانه ان يكون له ولد , له ما في السماوات وما في الارض , وكفىباللهوكيلا , لن يستنكف المسيح ان يكون عبدا لله ولا الملائكة المقربون" (نساء 170و171)*
*"**كلمة الله " هذا اللقب الوحيد الذي خص القرآن به عيسى ابن مريم وحده , يخلق اشكالا ومشكلة في القرآن : فالقرآئن تدل على انه يختلف في مفهومه ومدلولهعمايصرح به القرآن عن عيسى ابن مريم , وهو حجر عثرة ايضا عن المفسرين , فهميتخبطونخبط عشواء في تفسيره :يرون فيه أكثر مما يقرون ولا يجهرون , ولا يفهم معنىاللقبالكامل الا بمقارنته بالانجيل الذي نقل عنه وقد سبق الى تعريف المسيح به .*
*معناهفي القرآن*
*هذااللقب الفريد في القرآن لا ننفي ان القرآن لم يعطه ايمعنى , او بمعنى آخر, لم يفسره او يشرح معناه , فالقرآن اهتم بنكران البنوة الجسديةواتخاذالله المسيح اتخاذا ابنا له,او نكران جعله الها اضافة الى امه و الله ,ولكنهقبل بنبوته ورفعه يها فوق الجميع .*
*يبدومن ترجم لمحمد, الانجيل العبراني (وهو القس ورقة بن نوفل ابن عم محمد , كما ذكرت اخبار السيرة النبوية) , لم يترجملهكتب مسيحية اخرى , ولا اطلعه على العقيدة المسيحية وفلسفتها , بل اكتفى بتلقينهالعقيدةالنصرانية الحنفية, الا ان الترجمة الحرفية للانجيل العبراني , ابقى حقيقةالمسيح , كما تؤمن به المسيحية , ظاهرة كعين الشمس , من خلال هذا اللقب الساميللمسيحبانه كلمة الله وروح منه .*
*معناهلدى المفسرين :*
*تجاهلصفة المسيحفيالقرآن المترجم, كونه كلمة الله وروح منه , ورفض محمد تأليه المسيحيين له , معجهلهالواضح لحقيقة ايمان المسيحيين الحقيقي به, وهذا يظهر في النصوص القرآنية التيلاعلاقة لها بالمصدر الانجيلي, كان سهلا ان يعلن محمد هذا الرفض في وجه اي كان ,مادامت نصال االسيوف وحوافر الخيل كانت تسبق وصول اعلانه هذا الى اي مكان.*
*ولكنهذا لم يكن حال المفسرين , فاسم المسيح "كلمة الله " كانت مشكلة لهم .*
*-**الجلالين في تفسيره آل عمران 39 :"مصدقين من الله " يقول : سمي كلمة لأنه خلقبكلمةكن ! , الا انه في آل عمران 45 يمر على التعبير دون ان يشرحه مما يدل علىتحذر , في سورة النساء 170 يمر ايضا بالاسم مرور الكرام , مكتفيا يالأشارة الأولى :" سمي كلمة الله لأنه خلق بكلمة كن !*
*الاان السؤال البديهي الذي تجاهلهوتجاهلهجميع المفسرين ,:لماذا سمي وحده بهذا الاسم "كلمة الله " وقد خلق البشركلهموالانبياء والمرسلون , والملائكة المقربون بكلمة "كن " , ولم يقل الانجيلوالقرآنوالتوراة عن احد من المخلوقين أن اسمه "كلمة الله "؟؟!!! ثم كيف "روح الله " يكون مجرد أمر؟؟!! اليس في التفسير تناقض وارتباك؟؟؟؟*
*وجاءفي البيضاوي :"مصدقا بكلمة من الله " اي عيسى , سمي بذلك لأنه وجد بامره تعالى دون أب فشابهالبدعياتالتي هي عالم الامر , او بكتاب الله . ليس المعنى الثاني مقصودا , ثم اليسكلالأنبياء والصالحين وجدوا "بأمره " تعالى ؟؟ فلماذا لم يسم الانجيل والقرآن أحدامنهم "كلمة الله " وأختص عيسى ابن مريم وحده بهذا الاسم ؟ ويمر على الآية 45 يمرمرورالكرام مع انه يعدد الاسماء والاحوال التي يصف القرآن بها " الكلمة " الذييبشربه الله مريم , كذلك في الآية 170 من النساء .كانه يشعر بخطر هذه الصفةفيتحاشىعن سبر معانيه*
*والزمخشريايضا يسير حسب سابقيه , ويتحذر بحذرهم ويقولقولهم*
*والسؤالالذي تهربوا منه هو: لماذا آدم لم يسمه القرآن والأنجيل والتوراة " كلمة الله " و "روح منه" مع ان خلقه اغرب من خلق عيسى كما يذكر " ان مثل عيسى عنداللهكمثل آدم خلقه من تراب ثم قال له :كن فيكون !"(آل عمران 59) فآدم أحق منالمسيحبلقب "كلمة " لأنه أول من وجد بكلمة "كن"*
*قالالرازي : سمي عيسى كلمةاللهمن وجوه :*
*1-**انه خلق بكلمة الله وهو قوله "كن " من غير واسطة الاب ......*
*2- **انه تكلم في الطفولية وآتاه الله الكتاب في زمان الطفولة فكان في كونهمتكلمابالغا مبلغا عظيما فسمي كلمة اي كاملا في الكلام .*
*3-**ان الكلمة كما انهاتفيدالمعاني والحقائق كذلك عيسى كان يرشد الى الحقائق والاسرار الألهية كما سميالقرآن "روحا"*
*4- **انه حقق كلمة بشارة الانبياء به كما قال "وحقت كلمة ربك "*
*5-**ان الانسان يسمى فضل الله ولطف الله فكذا عيسى عليه السلام كان اسمه العلم "كلمة اللله وروح الله " وكلامه على قول اهل السنة صفة قديمة قائمة بذات الله "*
*-6**اضاف في آل عمران 45 :" سمي كلمة الله كأنه صار عين كلمة الله الخالقة لهلوجودهالمعجز او لانه ابان كلمة الله افضل بيان*
*7- **في النساء 170 يختار مااجمععليه القوم :" المعنى انه وجد بكلمة الله وامره من غير واسطة ولا نطفة "*

*الجوابعليها جميعا : ان كل هذه التعريفات تنطبق على سائر الانبياء , فيعرفهم , وخصوصا على خاتم النبيين محمد:فلماذا لم يسم القرآن محمدا بأنه "كلمة الله " وهو عندهم "اول خلق الله " وخاتم رسل الله واكملهم في الكلام المعجز, وقرآنه روحمنأمره تعالى , وقالوا هو النبي الامي المكتوب عندهم في التوراة والانجيل , فبهحقتاكثر من عيسى كلمة الله , وقد ابان كلمة الله الأخيرة , خير بيان وأفضله حسبرايهم؟؟؟!!.....الا ان القرآن يشهد بأن عيسى وحده دون العالمين خص بهذا اللقبالعظيم , حتى صار اسم علم له , بل دلالة على ان كلام الله هي كلامه , "وكلامه صفةقديمةقائمة بذات الله " على قول اهل السنة.*
*التفسيرالصحيح*
*انالنصوصواضحةتعني اسم شخص لا مجرد امر الهي.*
*-**فالله يبشر زكريا بيحيا ويصفه بانه اولمنيصدق بعيسى انه "كلمة الله " (آل عمران 39) ويحيى ليس اول من آمن بكلام الله ولاافضلمن آمن به , بل يحيى اول من آمن بعيسى أنه كلمة الله وهو يصدق بشخص اسمه كلمةاللهوليس مجرد أمر او صفة , وجاء يحيى ليصدق ويبشر "بكلمة الله " الشخص المنتظر.*
*- **ومريم آمنت "بكلمة ربها وكتابه "(تحريم 12) والنص هنا يوضح بأن كلمة الرب غيركتابالرب , فهي آمنت بعيسى وانجيله .*
*"**اذ قالت الملائكة : يا مريم ان اللهيبشركبكلمة منه , اسمه المسيح عيسى ابن مريم "(آل عمران 45) ليس اوضح ولا اصرح :"الكلمة " المبشر به اسمه المسيح عيسى ابن مريم .*
*ومنيقرا هذه الآية باخلاص :"انما المسيح , عيسى ابن مريم : رسول الله وكلمته القاها الى مريم وروح منه "(نساء 170) لا يستطيع الا الاقرار بديهيا أن "الكلمة " اسم "شخص " لوروده بين الاسمين "رسول الله .....وروح منه " فهو مرادف للأسماء المحيطة به , وهو خبر ثان معطوف علىرسولالله وكلاهما خبران للمسيح عيسى ابن مريم, وروح منه خبر ثالث معطوف على "كلمته " يوضحه ويؤكده , ف"كلمته " تعني لقب بين القاب المسيح فكيف يكون مجرد أمر؟؟؟!!!*
*والىذلك فان لفظ "الكلمة " ورد في آل عمران 45 في المذكر "بكلمة اسمه المسيحواماقوله في سورة النساء "كلمته القاها الى مريم " فانثها حملا على اللفظ , لأنمعنىالتذكير صريح من الاسماء الثلاثة المحيطة به "رسول الله وكلمته وروح منه"*
*فهذا "الكلمة " الملقى الى مريم هو "روح الله " فكيف يكون مجرد أمر؟ وهو "رسولالله " فكيف يكون مجرد كلام ؟*
*"**القاها " : فالكلمة الملقاة كائنة قبل ان تلقىالىمريم وقبل مريم : فهذا الأبن الذي سيولد , موجود قبل امه !*
*"**يبشرك بكلمةمنه " مولود مريم كائن قبل مريم وهو "منه " اي من الله لا من العدم ! بل لا يمكن انيكونمن العدم كسائر المخلوقين لأنه "كلمة من الله "*
*"**منه " تدل على صلةالمصدر, قال البيضاوي :"ذو روح صدر منه " اذن عن طريق الصدور لا عن طريق الخلق ,والافما معنى هذه التأكيدات التي خلص بها :"كلمته...كلمة منه....روح منه" اذا كانيتساوىفي طريقة وأصل وجوده مع سائر الناس؟؟؟*

أولا : الولادة العجيبة 


كلإنسان في هذا العالم ولد منأبوأم بشري وحتى الأنبياء ، ولدوا بطريقة طبيعية ..بينما القرآن يخبرنا بأن المسيحلميولد بطريقة طبيعية كسائر البشر ولم يكن له أب أرضي فالمسيح ولد من مريم العذراءوبدونعلاقة مع رجل لأن الله نفخ من روحه في العذراء البتول فالمسيح هو الأنسانالوحيدالذي ولد من روح الله والقرآن يشهد على ذلك . "ومريم أبنة عمران التي أحضنتفرجهافنفخنا فيه من روحنا وصدق بكلمات ربها وكتبه وكانت من القانتين" سورة التحريم 12 . 



ثانيا : ألقاب المسيح الإلهية 


1. كلمة الله : دعيالمسيح " كلمة الله " في القرآن " وإذا قالت الملائكة يا مريم أن الله يبشرك بكلمةمنهأسمه المسيح عيسى أبن مريم وجيها في الدنيا والآخرة ومن المقربين" . سورة آلعمران45 

وقالالقرآن أيضا : "إنما المسيح عيسى أبن مريم رسول الله وكلمتهألقاهاإلى مريم وروح منه " سورة النساء 170 . 

أنلقب كلمة الله خص بهالقرآنالمسيح وحده ولم يخص به أحدا سواء وينبغى أن تعلم أن المسيح لم يدعى " كلمةالله" لأنه مخلوق بكلمة الله بل دعي بذات كلمة الله أي نطقه الذاتي الداخلي.. 

وجميعالأنبياء تكلموا بكلام الله ولم يقل عن أي نبي أنه كلمة الله ، ويجبأنتعلم أن الكلمة هي أعلان المتكلم لأنها تترجم أفكار المتكلم وتبين مقاصد المتكلموتدلعلي سجايا المتكلم وإستنادا إلى هذا فالمسيح هو إعلان الله للناس وبدون المسيحلانعرف الله كقوله في الأنجيل الشريف " الله لم يراه أحد قط.. الأبن الوحيد الذيهوفي حضن الآب هو خبر" يوحنا 1: 18 . 

وعليهفأسم المسيح كما ورد في القرآن (كلمة الله) يحتمل منه معنى الهيا لأن الكلمة أسم شخص هو المسيح وليس أسم أمر وهذاالشخصصادر من الله تعالى إزلي غير مخلوق .. 



2. روح الله : دعيالمسيحروح الله في القرآن "إنما المسيح عيسى أبن مريم رسول الله وكلمته القاها إلىمريموروح منه" سورة النساء 170 . 

وكلمةروح منه فسرها الأمام الرازي بقوله "أنه روح لله لأنه واهب الحياة للعالم في أديانهم" وفسرها الأمام البيضاوي بقوله "سمى روحا لأنه كان يحيي الأموات وقلوب البشر" . 

ومنالمهم أن نعرف الفرقبينقول القرآن عن آدم "ثم سواه ونفخ فيه من روحه" سورة السجدة 9 وبين قوله عنالمسيح "كلمته القاها إلى مريم وروح منه" سورة النساء 170. 

فالقولنفخ فيهمنروحه يعني أن النفخة لأدم صادرة من الروح والقول الثاني "روح منه" يعنى أنالمسيحهو ذات الروح معطي الحياة . 



3. الوجيه في الدنيا والآخرة:لقدلقب المسيح بالوجيه في الدنيا والآخرة في سورة آل عمران 45 . 

وقالمفسرواالإسلام بالإجماع "الوجاهة في الدنيا هي النبوة وفي الآخرة هي الشفاعة"البضاويصفحة 99 

رغمأن القرآن يحصر الشفاعة بالله وحده حيث يقول "وللهالشفاعةجميعا" سورة الزمر 44 لكن القرآن في سورة آل عمران 45 يبين أن الشفاعة منأمتيازاتالمسيح .. وهذا يدل أن هذا اللقب الذي منح المسيح هو لقبا إلهيا . 



ثالثا : معجزات المسيح 


1. الخلق: "ياعيسى أبن مريمأذكرنعمتي عليك .. إذ علمتك الكتاب والحكمة والتوراة والأنجيل وإذ تخلق من الطينكهيئةالطير فتنفخ فيه فتكون طيرا بإذنى " سورة المائدة 110 



2. أحياءالموتى وأبراء الأثمه والأبرص : يقول القرآن بلسان المسيح " وأبرىء الآكمهوالأبرصوأحيى الموتى بأذن الله" سورة آل عمران 49 . 

الأكمةهو من ولد أعمىوالبرصهو المرض الخطير الذي يصعب شفاؤه والمسيح هو الوحيد الذي منح البصر لأنسانمولودأعمى من بطن أمه وحتى الطب رغم تقدمه يعجز عن شفاء المولود أعمى وهذه المعجزةأدرجتبصورة مفصلة في الأنجيل الشريف 1يوحنا الأصحاح التاسع . 



3. العلمبالغيب : وهذه صفة لا تتوفر الا عند الله عز وجل ولكن القرآن نسبها للمسيححيثقال القرآن بلسان المسيح "وأنبئكم بما تأكلون وما تدخروه في بيوتكم " سورة آلعمران49 . 

وهذايدل على أن المسيح يعرف أسرار الناس كذلك يورد القرآن أنالمسيحكان يعلم المستقبل المجهول حيث يورد القرآن نبوة المسيح الكبرى عن آخرتهوأنهسوف يموت ويبعث عقب موته حيا "والسلام علي يوم ولدت ويوم أموت ويوم أبعث حيا"سورةمريم 33 . 



رابعا : عصمة المسيح عن الخطية 


يشهدالقرآنأن لكل الأنبياء والرسل خطايا معينة ويذكر الأخطاء لبعضهم ما عدا المسيح فقدكانالمسيح بريئا وطاهرا . نقرأ في القرآن أن المسيح لقب "بالغلام الزكى" وهذا ماجاءعلى لسان الملاك جبرائيل في حديثه مع مريم العذراء "أنا رسول ربك لاهب لك غلامازكياسورة مريم 19 . 



وأجمعالمفسرون العلماء مثل الطبري والرازيوالزمخشريأن كلمة زكيا تعنى صافيا وثقيا وبلا خطية . 

لاتوجد آية فيالقرآنتبين أن المسيح طلب الغفران من الله فقد عاش معصوما من الخطية وبريئا من كلالذنوبكذلك يتكلم القرآن عن المسيح أنه كان مباركا دائما حيث يقول القرآن على لسانالمسيح "وجعلنى مباركا أينما كنت" سورة مريم 31 . لقد ظل المسيح في كل لحظة منلحظاتحياته المبارك أينما كان . 



عزيزىالمسلم : 



هذاهو المسيح كما ورد في القرآن ولكن دعني أسألك سؤالا .. لماذامنحالقرآن كل هذه الألقاب والأمتيازات والمعجزات إلى شخص المسيح والسبب واضح ..لأنالمسيح آتى إلى البشر برسالة تختلف عن رسالة الأنبياء الآخرين . يخبرنا القرآنأنالمسيح كان آية للناس ورحمة من الله (سورة مريم 21) نحن نعلم أن كل البشر خطاة .. وليس أحد من البشر صالحا ولا واحد لأن الجميع أخطأوا وفسدوا وزاغوا عن طريق الحق (الأنجيل الشريف رسالة رومية 3: 23) أنما الله منح في المسيح رحمة خاصة لكل الناسرحمةلا تدين الخطاة ولا تهلكهم بل تنجي الخطاة من غضب الله ودينونة الله العادلة "لأن المسيح لم يأت ليدين العالم بل ليخلص به العالم " (الأنجيل الشريف يوحنا 3: 17) أن الأنسان لا يمكنه أن يرضي الله بأعماله الحسنة لأن الله قدوس ويكره الخطيةرغمأنه يحب الخاطيء فالذى يكسر شرائع الله يرث موتا روحيا وجسديا وأبديا ولكييتصالحالأنسان مع الله فهو يحتاج إلى ذبيحة تكفر عن ذنوبه وتغطي عيوبه .. أنالأنسانبحاجة إلى الفداء وقد جاء في سورة الصافات 106 عن أبراهيم عندما أراد أنيقدمأبنه ذبيحة أن الله أفتدى أبنه بذبح عظيم "وقد فديناه بذبح عظيم" والذبحالعظيمهنا ليس الخروف الصغير بل شخص المسيح لأنه عظيم في ولادته وعظيم في حياتهوعظيمفي معجزاته . 



لقدحكم العدالة الألهية على الأنسان الخاطيءلأنهكسر شرائع الله وينبغي على الأنسان الخاطيء أن يدفع أجرة الخطيةالتي هي موت .ولكنبسبب محبة الله للأنسان الضعيف أرسل الله شخص المسيح (الذبح العظيم) ليفتديالأنسانالخاطيء ويدفع قصاص الخطية على الصليب ويجب أن لا ننسى أن الله محب وعادلعدالةالله تقتضي عقاب الأنسان الخاطيء ومحبة الله تقتضي بأن يغفر للإنسان الأثيمالذيهو عاجز عن خلاص نفسه . أن المسيح الخالي من الذنوب والخطايا دفع أجرة خطاياالبشريةجمعا بموته على الصليب وأصبح موت المسيح هو الحل الوحيد لمشكلة الخطية لأنهبموتهالكفاري وفي مطاليب العدالة الألهية وأفتدى الأنسان حيث مات عوضا عنا ... فماعليكأيها الصديق المسلم أن تسلم حياتك لكلمة الله وروح الله (المسيح) الذي سفك دمهالطاهرليطهرك من العيوب والذنوب فتعال إليه لتنال الخلاص الأكيد من عقاب خطاياك .
[/FONT][/FONT]​[FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)][FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]
[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]



*سلام و نعمة*


----------

